# Mesa Mark Series Appreciation Thread



## DudeManBrother (Feb 25, 2018)

It seems like there are enough of us on SSO with mighty Mark IV’s, V’s and JP2C’s that we can share our love of all things Boogie Mark series. 

So post up some photos, mods, favorite settings, pre amp tube brands in particular valve spots etc.


----------



## DudeManBrother (Feb 25, 2018)

Mark IV:
Lead Channel-Full Power-Simul class-Harmonics-Triode
Lead Gain: 7.5 pulled
T-B-M: 7 - 2.5 - 3.5
Lead Drive: 7 pushed 
Master: 5
Presence: 2 pulled
GEQ:


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Feb 26, 2018)

Not gonna lie. I wish I had a Mark amp.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Feb 26, 2018)

I have 500 profiles of mark amps on my kemper, does that count? 
Seriously though, I love the sound of the MKIV. It's such a nice contrast to my old dual recto or my f30. If I had the space I'd pick up an MKIV in a heartbeat.


----------



## DudeManBrother (Feb 26, 2018)

I just did a few mk iv profiles for my kemper this weekend. I need to grab a few different mics and cabs for the next session. They actually sound pretty awesome so far at bedroom volume. I’ll swing by my rehearsal space tomorrow and run them through the PA and my 412’s to see how they really work. 

The other thing I noticed while profiling is that a bit of the amplifier’s sonic personality sneaks into the cabinet section; which was actually kind of cool in this case. I forgot my ABY pedal, as I wanted to profile my Archon and Mk4 together. But I was able to save the mk4 cab and add it to my Archon profile and it added a hint of mark flavor to it. If they’re good enough I’ll figure out how to share them. If not, we’ll then I guess you’d have to wait until my next profiling session haha


----------



## Kyle Jordan (Feb 26, 2018)

My favorite amp series. If I had to pick one amp for the rest of my life, it would be a Mark IV.


----------



## NinjaRaf (Feb 26, 2018)

Mark IV has been my end all be all amp for metal tones for close to 2 years, now. Shoulda bought one 10 years ago.


----------



## DarthV (Feb 26, 2018)

KnightBrolaire said:


> I have 500 profiles of mark amps on my kemper, does that count?
> Seriously though, I love the sound of the MKIV. It's such a nice contrast to my old dual recto or my f30. If I had the space I'd pick up an MKIV in a heartbeat.



Kinda like this?


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Feb 26, 2018)

DarthV said:


> Kinda like this?


yeah that'd be pretty much the perfect setup for me.


----------



## TedEH (Feb 26, 2018)

Yeeeeeeeeeeeees. I bought a V:25 when they first came out basically because of how good their youtube demos were. It was something like 90% of the way to what a guitar should sound like in my head. Then after using that for a while, I came across an ad for a Mark IVa locally, and bought it immediately. If I liked the 25 that much, the bigger version must be amazing too right? Yup. It's probably one of my favorite things that I own.

Part of me wants to collect amps from this series whenever I see them. (part of me that has no money sense) I know someone in the area has a Mark III that comes up in ads sometimes. There's also a Son-Of-Boogie floating around that someone keeps trying to sell, but I've heard they're not that great sounding.


----------



## DudeManBrother (Feb 26, 2018)

Kyle Jordan said:


> My favorite amp series. If I had to pick one amp for the rest of my life, it would be a Mark IV.


Haha same. It’s that sound that you hear and feel at your finger tips the first time you palm mute a couple power chords. “Yep, this is the sound I’ve been chasing my entire life” simply amazing amps.


----------



## DudeManBrother (Feb 26, 2018)

TedEH said:


> Yeeeeeeeeeeeees. I bought a V:25 when they first came out basically because of how good their youtube demos were. It was something like 90% of the way to what a guitar should sound like in my head. Then after using that for a while, I came across an ad for a Mark IVa locally, and bought it immediately. If I liked the 25 that much, the bigger version must be amazing too right? Yup. It's probably one of my favorite things that I own.
> 
> Part of me wants to collect amps from this series whenever I see them. (part of me that has no money sense) I know someone in the area has a Mark III that comes up in ads sometimes. There's also a Son-Of-Boogie floating around that someone keeps trying to sell, but I've heard they're not that great sounding.


There’s a Mk III on CL right now that I keep looking at, but it doesn’t have the GEQ, and that’s a deal breaker for me. Yet I keep pulling the ad up...

I am pretty impressed with the little V:25 actually. The Mk IV version on them is definitely ballpark; so jamming through the c+ mode makes me really want to grab a JP-2C and get the full glory. I just wonder if it’s that much different than the already perfect IV sound. As the IV (and III) are mods and updates to that circuit anyways.


----------



## beerandbeards (Feb 26, 2018)

I’m little monster fire breathing rig. I love everything about this thing.


----------



## DudeManBrother (Feb 26, 2018)

beerandbeards said:


> I’m little monster fire breathing rig. I love everything about this thing.


Which cab is that? Sealed back with ported front? Interesting. I wonder if it behaves differently than my 3/4 back c90 112. What speaker is it loaded with?


----------



## scrub (Feb 26, 2018)

I can't say enough about this little guy. Just incredible. I can only dream of what the big brothers sound like.


----------



## Caleb Joshua (Feb 26, 2018)

Marks for life.


----------



## TedEH (Feb 26, 2018)

DudeManBrother said:


> The Mk IV version on them is definitely ballpark


It could come down to how you dial both of them in - but the closest I can get my 25 to sound like my IVa is on the xtreme channel. I find the xtreme channel is (counter-intuitively based on the name) a little looser than the other two modes, and I dial the IV pretty loose. I know some people keep the bass knob at 0 (lol), but I generally keep it around 3. Not surgical, but not flubby either. I'm also not one to use ALL THE GAIN, so that might make a difference.


----------



## DudeManBrother (Feb 26, 2018)

TedEH said:


> It could come down to how you dial both of them in - but the closest I can get my 25 to sound like my IVa is on the xtreme channel. I find the xtreme channel is (counter-intuitively based on the name) a little looser than the other two modes, and I dial the IV pretty loose. I know some people keep the bass knob at 0 (lol), but I generally keep it around 3. Not surgical, but not flubby either. I'm also not one to use ALL THE GAIN, so that might make a difference.


And I believe extreme mode is just the Presence knob pushed in, on a Mark IV. So what the Mark V really has is a IV with the presence pulled, and a IV with the presence pushed. And yeah it’s much more rewarding playing the real mk IV, As the sound opens up big time. I don’t think it’s the pre amp circuit as much as the power section on the 25.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Feb 26, 2018)

The extreme mode is lower gain than the mkii and mkiv modes. It has less negative feedback from the power section so it is louder and more dynamic. Probably makes it a little more flubby, potentially.

I still can't get over how good the cleans sound on my mkv though. And the Tweed mode with vintage humbuckers is just a joy. Feels like a plexi.


----------



## remorse is for the dead (Feb 26, 2018)

Can I play?


----------



## beerandbeards (Feb 26, 2018)

DudeManBrother said:


> Which cab is that? Sealed back with ported front? Interesting. I wonder if it behaves differently than my 3/4 back c90 112. What speaker is it loaded with?



It’s the 1x12 Thiele cab. I got it used from GC. Sounds great. If it’s stock then the speaker is a C90


----------



## Drew (Feb 26, 2018)

I've always considered the Mark-IV the best lead guitar sound I've ever played, so after 8 years with a Roadster, I finally took the plunge. I should have done this YEARS ago:






Video, though I've refined my settings a hair since this: 


Amazing sounding amp.


----------



## NinjaRaf (Feb 26, 2018)

scrub said:


> I can only dream of what the big brothers sound like.



Not as good as the little one, IMO. I traded up from the 25 to the fullsize and was pretty disappointed. That all changed when I got my IV, though.

Its a bitter sweet thing for me, though. I love my IV, best sounding amp I have ever owned (including the KSR that I currently have in my collection). But mine has been riddled with reliability issues.


----------



## TedEH (Feb 26, 2018)

beerandbeards said:


> If it’s stock then the speaker is a C90


+1. I have an older 3/4 backed 1x12 with a C90 in it. I prefer it to most v30 cabs for these amps.


----------



## jwiltz2072 (Feb 26, 2018)

. My Mesa Mark IV. Best amp I have ever owned.


----------



## jwiltz2072 (Feb 26, 2018)

Who are yall using to hosts pictures for sharing nowadays?


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Feb 26, 2018)

jwiltz2072 said:


> Who are yall using to hosts pictures for sharing nowadays?


postimg or flickr


----------



## DudeManBrother (Feb 26, 2018)

I just use the “Upload a File” button, under “Post Reply”, and it works great


----------



## Eden (Feb 26, 2018)

Just got my MkV about a week ago. It's a banged up used amp, and probably needs a strong re-tubing, but man oh man am I happy with it. This thing is a swiss army knife of sounds.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Feb 26, 2018)

Eden said:


> Just got my MkV about a week ago. It's a banged up used amp, and probably needs a strong re-tubing, but man oh man am I happy with it. This thing is a swiss army knife of sounds.


Get that sucker retubed so nothing serious happens if they go out on ya.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Feb 26, 2018)

Here's mine




Got it used. Never seen a gray cover before. But he's probably getting a facelift in the form of a black flame maple faceplate as soon as I find a chunk of wood I like.


----------



## jwiltz2072 (Feb 27, 2018)

My current rig.


----------



## Shoeless_jose (Feb 27, 2018)

This is making my jp 2c gas go through the roof. Even worse. My helix is down so cant even use the mark iv preset


----------



## odibrom (Feb 27, 2018)

May the Triaxis play? It's Mark all over it...


----------



## DudeManBrother (Feb 27, 2018)

odibrom said:


> May the Triaxis play? It's Mark all over it...


It was the Mark V before the Mark V


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Feb 27, 2018)

DudeManBrother said:


> It was the Mark V before the Mark V


Can't the Triaxis also get Recto tones or something? If so, I would've said, "No, because it's recto abilities are incorrigible."


----------



## HerbalDude420 (Feb 27, 2018)

jwiltz2072 said:


> . My Mesa Mark IV. Best amp I have ever owned.


 

Dude can I get those settings as a template? I own the Helix which has a Mesa Mark IV model on it.


----------



## jwiltz2072 (Feb 27, 2018)

https://s10.postimg.org/54v0mmzix/D70_EE622-_C3_E0-4_CD7-826_F-2_FF357036_D04.jpg



HerbalDude420 said:


> Dude can I get those settings as a template? I own the Helix which has a Mesa Mark IV model on it.



Lead Gain 8 pulled, Treble 8, Mid 4, Bass 0-2, Lead Drive 8 pushed, Presence 8 pushed and Pentode/Harmonics on the back. Channel master at 2.


----------



## Shask (Feb 27, 2018)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Can't the Triaxis also get Recto tones or something? If so, I would've said, "No, because it's recto abilities are incorrigible."


There was one mode that was Recto, and it wasn't very good.

Mark I/IIC+/III is what the Triaxis excels at.


----------



## protest (Feb 27, 2018)

I miss my Mark IV. I remember missing my Mark IV as I was listing it for sale.


----------



## scrub (Feb 27, 2018)

jwiltz2072 said:


> . My Mesa Mark IV. Best amp I have ever owned.




Share.Your.Settings


----------



## scrub (Feb 27, 2018)

^sorry I see them now


----------



## NinjaRaf (Feb 27, 2018)

Just bought another Mark IV. Rev b this time, vs my current rev a. Now I have 2.


----------



## DudeManBrother (Feb 27, 2018)

NinjaRaf said:


> Just bought another Mark IV. Rev b this time, vs my current rev a. Now I have 2.


I like the bite of the rev B R2 channel. Especially with a “clean” HM2 out front to thicken it up


----------



## r33per (Feb 27, 2018)

Seeing as Triaxis is allowed...







The top is a TC1128 eq.


----------



## NinjaRaf (Feb 27, 2018)

DudeManBrother said:


> I like the bite of the rev B R2 channel. Especially with a “clean” HM2 out front to thicken it up



R2 has been fairly useless to me. I play metal, with some random clean passages...so 99% of my time is on the lead channel.


----------



## Kyle Jordan (Feb 27, 2018)

r33per said:


> Seeing as Triaxis is allowed...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Incredibly versatile rig. If I could get the Triaxis to be a bit less compressed, it would be my favorite over the Mark IV. Running 5751s got pretty close. I love that the Gain, Treble, LD1, LD2, Master, and Dynamic Voice ALL have an effect on gain. You can get a ridiculous level of control over the distortion itself.

And they're all MIDI recallable. Fantastic piece of gear. And the clean tones are spectacular.


----------



## R34CH (Feb 27, 2018)

The Mark V 25 is glorious. What else is there left to say?

I'd love to also snag a Mark IV combo sometime as well.


----------



## odibrom (Feb 27, 2018)

Ok, so I'm a player 






My actual rig. Every one know what it is, right? I have my eyes set on a 2:ninety, but there is no need for such power yet. As the volume is set is already too loud for home use (2x 112s).

My main sounds orbit the LD2 Green and Yellow modes, however, LD2 Red is growing... LD1s as well, Red included. Using the Control Change messages I built my patches to be able to deliver both clean and heavy driven sounds... LD1 RED is harder to get a real clean and nice tone, but all other leads are pretty spot on for getting awesome clean tones and everything in between a really heavy dirt sound (using different pedals and expression pedals to control most of the parameters). Fantastic tones with full hums, split coils, other coil combos or even piezos mixed in.

Pre-amp tubes do matter in this thing, I had some old ones in that just didn't do the LD1s justice, now it's all cool.

By the way, I'm using the Triaxis PC Editor software to manage my presets. Works great (win10), though still has a lot to improve.

Above the rack there's my old Roland GP100, it's for sale and is currently unused.


----------



## DudeManBrother (Feb 27, 2018)

NinjaRaf said:


> R2 has been fairly useless to me. I play metal, with some random clean passages...so 99% of my time is on the lead channel.


Same here. I could’ve clarified a little. I prefer the R2 on a rev B to the R2 on a rev A. 
If you’re bored and curious; give these settings a try for R2 on the rev B:
Triode-Simul-mid gain-
R2 Gain-10 pulled
Bass 3, Mid 4.5, Treble 8.5 
Presence 0 push
Master 7
GEQ- deep V
At least on my Mk IV it’s pretty heavy sounding. A boost really helps it sing though


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Mar 1, 2018)

LiveOVErdrive said:


> Here's mine
> 
> View attachment 59394
> 
> ...



I found a chunk of wood I like


----------



## Wizard of Ozz (Mar 1, 2018)

May I play too?






Mark III Blue Stripe DRG
Mark III Green Stripe DRG
JP2C
Mark IVB

(not shown: my other MKIII Blue Stripe DRG & Black Stripe HRG in my storage unit).

I can't believe no one has mentioned the MKIII yet? They are the meanest and most metal of the bunch IMHO.


----------



## InCasinoOut (Mar 2, 2018)

First tube amp. Was saving for a car, decided to say fuck it and get a custom Mesa instead haha. No regrets!
Owned this Mark V 35 for almost 2 years now. Absolutely love the variety of tones in it, even if it's simplified from it's big brother. I mostly use it for recording, but I find that 35 watts is still enough for jamming. I still GAS for other amps here and there, but I know for my needs, this is exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## Genome (Mar 2, 2018)

Been a member of the club since about 2012. Use it with a Vertical Recto 2x12 live, and a Widebody 1x12 (below) at home.


----------



## NinjaRaf (Mar 2, 2018)

I am finding that R2 on the IVa works REALLY well for recording bass tones!


----------



## TedEH (Mar 2, 2018)

NinjaRaf said:


> R2 on the IVa works REALLY well for recording bass


I've used my IVa for bass a few times just to jam with, but left it on the clean channel. Worked surprisingly well.


----------



## BigViolin (Mar 2, 2018)

Wizard of Ozz said:


> I can't believe no one has mentioned the MKIII yet? They are the meanest and most metal of the bunch IMHO.



Concur, my blue stripe is one seriously pissed off beast. With a little dialing can get almost mark IV smooth, not exact but close. Such great amps, and freakin LOUD, like nausea inducing loud.

I'm certain the Terminator plays a mark III.

Nice herd you have there!


----------



## Sephiroth952 (Mar 2, 2018)

R34CH said:


> I'd love to also snag a Mark IV combo sometime as well.



Just be sure to invest in a dolly and back brace.


----------



## R34CH (Mar 2, 2018)

Eff this thread. Knew I should have steered clear. Mega GAS inducing.

EDIT: But please keep posting pics.


----------



## Sephiroth952 (Mar 2, 2018)

R34CH said:


> Eff this thread. Knew I should have steered clear. Mega GAS inducing.


Let me help out with that.


----------



## InCasinoOut (Mar 2, 2018)

stupid photobucket!


----------



## DudeManBrother (Mar 2, 2018)

@InCasinoOut I love the look of that! I have spec’d a nearly identical color scheme as that for the JP2C too many times to count; except with a wicker facia. I haven’t pulled the trigger, as then I’d want a matching/similar style cab and it quickly gets into ridiculous money territory. But man it does look sharp.


----------



## InCasinoOut (Mar 2, 2018)

DudeManBrother said:


> @InCasinoOut I love the look of that! I have spec’d a nearly identical color scheme as that for the JP2C too many times to count; except with a wicker facia. I haven’t pulled the trigger, as then I’d want a matching/similar style cab and it quickly gets into ridiculous money territory. But man it does look sharp.


Thanks! I originally planned to get the Avatar first and save until I can get the matching Recto 212 in seafoam, but I've grown to really like the two-tone thing going on. Now, I might just get a matching 112 instead somewhere down the line. I would love to see a JP2C dressed like this! My favorite thing about this color scheme is that most people have no clue how brutal the amp can get.


----------



## TedEH (Mar 2, 2018)

Took this pic when I picked up the white Explorer, the Mark IV is conveniently in the shot too:


----------



## TedEH (Mar 2, 2018)

I may or may not be judging you all harshly for how deep you've set that EQ V.


----------



## InCasinoOut (Mar 2, 2018)

TedEH said:


> I may or may not be judging you all harshly for how deep you've set that EQ V.


What I've found that I love about it though, is that it's easy to keep your base tone with the knobs, and then adjust the V for whatever room or volume you're playing at!


----------



## TedEH (Mar 2, 2018)

^ Yeah, definitely. My pre- knobs are pretty much a constant, unless I switch guitars. I use the treble knob occasionally to compensate for pickups, but otherwise use the EQ sliders for more traditional EQ-ing. I assume that's what most people do.


----------



## DudeManBrother (Mar 2, 2018)

I find speakers play a huge role in the EQ as well. With V30’s and C90’s I like the deep V, in my Marshall cab (GT75) the 750 slider can come up and still sound good. Then playing live; the higher that goes the more you’ll be heard


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Mar 2, 2018)

The mint ice cream cabinet for that Mark head is pretty tasty looking, though it needs a matching speaker cab to go with it.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Mar 2, 2018)

InCasinoOut said:


> Thanks! I originally planned to get the Avatar first and save until I can get the matching Recto 212 in seafoam, but I've grown to really like the two-tone thing going on. Now, I might just get a matching 112 instead somewhere down the line. I would love to see a JP2C dressed like this! My favorite thing about this color scheme is that most people have no clue how brutal the amp can get.


It looks like mint and vanilla ice cream.


----------



## Grindspine (Mar 2, 2018)

Does a Mesa Triaxis count? I primarily use the Lead 2 Green (Mark IV midgain) and Lead 2 Red (Mark III searing Boogie lead) modes!












Grindspine Mesa Triaxis 3



__ Grindspine
__ Mar 2, 2018



Mesa/Boogie Triaxis, Simul 2:Ninety, Furman AR-1215, and B.C. Rich USA Warlock.

















Grindspine Mesa Triaxis 2



__ Grindspine
__ Mar 2, 2018



Mesa/Boogie Triaxis, Simul 2:Ninety, Furman AR-1215, TC Electronic G-Major, Rocktron MIDI Mate...

















Grindspine Mesa Triaxis 1



__ Grindspine
__ Mar 2, 2018



Mesa/Boogie Triaxis, Simul 2:Ninety, Furman AR-1215, TC Electronic G-Major, Rocktron MIDI Mate...


----------



## odibrom (Mar 2, 2018)

TedEH said:


> I may or may not be judging you all harshly for how deep you've set that EQ V.



Since I'm a Triaxis user and my photo had it offline, you'll never know my settings hahaha.

@Grindspine I'm counting 3 already in this thread. I'm also on the LEAD 2 Green and Yellow and later Red modes too. I'm finding Yellow and Red modes to have a little more headroom at the GAIN parameter than de LEAD2 Green, which I'm loving for it gives a little more compression and punch without braking up into distortion. Pretty nice.


----------



## Eden (Mar 15, 2018)

Here's a question for you guys, I had my Mark V re-tubed and after getting it back, it's had a problem with volume dips. This will happen on all three channels within 5-10 minutes of playing. I'm talking about what feels like a 30-40% drop or increase in volume while I'm playing (even with no pedals or the FX loop disengaged). Any of you guys have an idea on what could be the issue here? Faulty new tube perhaps?


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Mar 15, 2018)

this thread is basically just torture for me as I'm trying to decide between grabbing a mkV 90W head or trying to hold out for a MKIII head.
anyways, here's some clips of my f30. Gets pretty fucking mean for an el84 30w amp.




https://www.instagram.com/p/Be7UmdOAcK6/?hl=en&taken-by=knightbrolaire
https://www.instagram.com/p/Bfo8fAoA2qP/?hl=en&taken-by=knightbrolaire


----------



## NinjaRaf (Mar 15, 2018)

Mark IVb showed up...the one on top. It seems louder than the IVa below it, and just murdered everyone at band practice earlier this week. My drummer even asked me to turn down. Fucking crazy how loud it is haha.


----------



## odibrom (Mar 15, 2018)

What are the differences between the IVa and IVb besides the obvious size?


----------



## NinjaRaf (Mar 15, 2018)

The loop is different in terms of the way it is, but I don't think it affects the tone.

Everyone says the IVb is darker, and tighter. I actually find this one to be brighter than my IVa. Clean channel on the b maybe sounds slight better?

Honestly, I think anyone would have a hard time really telling the difference in terms of tone. They sound pretty much the same to me. Any sound differences I hear I can attribute to tubes or adjust with EQ. I very slightly prefer the response on the IVa, but they are goddamn close.


----------



## protest (Mar 15, 2018)

This thread is making me really miss my IV. I'm might need to put my Tremoverb up. That's a tough choice though.


----------



## DudeManBrother (Mar 15, 2018)

Eden said:


> Here's a question for you guys, I had my Mark V re-tubed and after getting it back, it's had a problem with volume dips. This will happen on all three channels within 5-10 minutes of playing. I'm talking about what feels like a 30-40% drop or increase in volume while I'm playing (even with no pedals or the FX loop disengaged). Any of you guys have an idea on what could be the issue here? Faulty new tube perhaps?


Start by checking that each tube, both pre and power, are properly seated in their sockets. Then use a good spare tube and start checking one by one. New tubes certainly aren’t guaranteed to last. Sometimes they fail quickly


----------



## DudeManBrother (Mar 15, 2018)

KnightBrolaire said:


> this thread is basically just torture for me as I'm trying to decide between grabbing a mkV 90W head or trying to hold out for a MKIII head.
> anyways, here's some clips of my f30. Gets pretty fucking mean for an el84 30w amp.
> 
> 
> ...


Another killer sleeper from Mesa is the .50 Caliber plus. I think Pepper Keenan used them to record Down’s NOLA. I think they go for around $600


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Mar 15, 2018)

DudeManBrother said:


> Another killer sleeper from Mesa is the .50 Caliber plus. I think Pepper Keenan used them to record Down’s NOLA. I think they go for around $600


Is the .50 cal+ more rectoish or more mark like?


----------



## Drew (Mar 15, 2018)

KnightBrolaire said:


> Is the .50 cal+ more rectoish or more mark like?


Been a while since I played one, but way more Mark-like, is my recollection.


----------



## DudeManBrother (Mar 15, 2018)

KnightBrolaire said:


> Is the .50 cal+ more rectoish or more mark like?



This should give you a pretty decent idea of the available sounds. The shared eq bugged people back in the day, but mk iii has the same complaints. I think it’s more of a mark sound than a recto sound, but it’s unmistakabley Boogie


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Mar 15, 2018)

DudeManBrother said:


> This should give you a pretty decent idea of the available sounds. The shared eq bugged people back in the day, but mk iii has the same complaints. I think it’s more of a mark sound than a recto sound, but it’s unmistakabley Boogie



hmm I'll keep an eye out. Shared eq could be annoying unless it's just the drive channels sharing it (which is how my f30 works).


----------



## Grindspine (Mar 15, 2018)

A co-worker decided to sell his Tazmanian Blackwood Mark 525, so I bought it. Now I have a little brother to my Triaxis/2:ninety rig... The Mark IV mode is my go-to sound!


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Mar 15, 2018)

My Mark V is the heart of my rig  there's nothing else quite like it!


----------



## Meeotch (Mar 16, 2018)

Mark IV owners, how are the gainy tones at bedroom volumes? To me, this is just as important in an amp as band volumes. Thanks!


----------



## ArtDecade (Mar 16, 2018)

Meeotch said:


> Mark IV owners, how are the gainy tones at bedroom volumes? To me, this is just as important in an amp as band volumes. Thanks!



It's been a while since I used one, but I remember being able to get nice tones at low volumes. Dialing in a Mesa takes a bit of time and there is a hair's difference between deafening and low volumes.


----------



## Wizard of Ozz (Mar 16, 2018)

Meeotch said:


> Mark IV owners, how are the gainy tones at bedroom volumes? To me, this is just as important in an amp as band volumes. Thanks!



Very good... and very useable. You have a lot of gain on hand and the graphic eq to help you shape it. No od pedal needed like a Recto either.


----------



## gunch (Mar 16, 2018)

DudeManBrother said:


> Another killer sleeper from Mesa is the .50 Caliber plus. I think Pepper Keenan used them to record Down’s NOLA. I think they go for around $600


 

Wasn’t NONE and DEI recorded with one of those? That’s my favorite shugg tone tbh


----------



## DudeManBrother (Mar 16, 2018)

silverabyss said:


> Wasn’t NONE and DEI recorded with one of those? That’s my favorite shugg tone tbh


Haha careful Silver, you just drove up the price of these things! Yeah I think I remember the .50 cal + being credited on None for sure, and with how similar the tone was for DEI it is probably the same amp. Those are the only Meshuggah CD’s I own actually. I love the sound on those recordings


----------



## TedEH (Mar 16, 2018)

Meeotch said:


> Mark IV owners, how are the gainy tones at bedroom volumes?


Depends on what you call bedroom volumes. At what I use for "bedroom volume " I'm sure the neighbor can tell when I'm playing, and there's a cement wall between us. At "the neighbor knows you're playing but has no reason to call the cops" level, they still sound great. If you're in an apartment building though.... I think it would struggle to not bother anyone. I think the "someone could watch TV in the next room but your amp still sounds good" volume is going to be a challenge/tradeoff for pretty much any tube amp.


----------



## wakjob (Mar 16, 2018)

DudeManBrother said:


> This should give you a pretty decent idea of the available sounds. The shared eq bugged people back in the day, but mk iii has the same complaints. I think it’s more of a mark sound than a recto sound, but it’s unmistakabley Boogie




A little PSA to everyone about those 50 cal. amps...

There are two versions,
A 6L6 and an EL84 version.

OT... I've only played a Mark IIB, V-25, and 90 watt V.

But I'd kill to get my hands on a 
"fully loaded" Mark III... any color stripe.

OR a Quad Preamp... OR a Mark IV...


----------



## DudeManBrother (Mar 16, 2018)

wakjob said:


> A little PSA to everyone about those 50 cal. amps...
> 
> There are two versions,
> A 6L6 and an EL84 version.


Yeah the 50 cal has no EQ and runs EL84’s. The 50 Cal plus is 6L6 and has EQ. I hear the transformers are the same, resulting in 30-35 watts with both heads. I’ve never seen an EL84 head so I couldn’t compare but the plus is plenty loud and I could assume the the standard 50 cal is as well.


----------



## Meeotch (Mar 16, 2018)

TedEH said:


> Depends on what you call bedroom volumes...



Fair enough, standing 4-5 feet away from my 4x12, slightly off axis, I measure 80dbA on my meter when I've found a happy medium for tone/minimal wall shaking on my 3 other tube amps. So 80db would be the sweet spot for my home.


----------



## narad (Mar 16, 2018)

btw, quick mark question: the graphic EQs on marks and JP-2cs, are they located post-FX, immediately before the poweramp in the signal chain? I still find it a bit weird to have B/M/T controls and still have the GEQ -- not complaining, it's very flexible, but trying to wrap my head around the design intuition.


----------



## TedEH (Mar 17, 2018)

narad said:


> I still find it a bit weird to have B/M/T controls and still have the GEQ


Now that you mention it I have no idea which comes first on these, the EQ or the loop. Kinda curious, if anyone happens to know. The tone controls + eq sliders thing makes perfect sense to me though. I've said it before -> it's comparable to the "standard" setup people use with other amps where there's a pedal in front for shaping (the Marks tone knobs) and an eq in the loop (the GEQ sliders). Having this setup means you don't need a tube screamer in the front and and an eq pedal in the loop. It's "complicated" when you're not used to it, but I find it pretty intuitive now.


----------



## DudeManBrother (Mar 17, 2018)

narad said:


> btw, quick mark question: the graphic EQs on marks and JP-2cs, are they located post-FX, immediately before the poweramp in the signal chain? I still find it a bit weird to have B/M/T controls and still have the GEQ -- not complaining, it's very flexible, but trying to wrap my head around the design intuition.


Most amps place the BMT eq after the gain stages; the Mark places it before the gain stages, so the frequencies that are cut and boosted shape the type of signal about to hit gain staging. The GEQ behaves more like the typical BMT knobs of most amps, but is more versatile. Only the Mark V has the GEQ (and preset switches) placed before the effects loop, I believe all other Marks have it after the loop.


----------



## protest (Mar 17, 2018)

I know the Mark IV's is after the loop because I ran my iPad through the return when I was using Bias and the EQ was active.


----------



## odibrom (Mar 17, 2018)

In the Triaxis, the Dynamic Voice (Graphic EQ presets) is after the loop...


----------



## DudeManBrother (Mar 17, 2018)

Double Double


----------



## DudeManBrother (Mar 17, 2018)

Well after all that 50 caliber talk over the last couple days; I wanted to dust mine off and put it through it’s paces. I need to swap the power tubes and give it a good cleaning. 

It sure is a cool amp with a mojo all it’s own. It’s definitely got a Mark like character to the gain. It’s not as tight as a Mark but it’s tighter than a Recto. It also has a lot of harsh metalic-like highs in the 8khz range so you have to be sparing with the treble, presence and 6600 slider. I stuck a 10 band in the loop and ended up with a really wild looking curve, but it’s sounding pretty awesome. Next will be trying a few boost pedals up front. I’ll probably try to get to my rehearsal space and do a few Kemper profiles tomorrow, if I get it all cleaned up tonight.


----------



## NinjaRaf (Mar 18, 2018)

Meeotch said:


> Mark IV owners, how are the gainy tones at bedroom volumes? To me, this is just as important in an amp as band volumes. Thanks!



Excellent. While I play in a band, we practice once a week, and play out once a month. I still try to play every day...so 90% of my playing up until January has been low volume apartment playing, and it sounds great at that level, too. I agree that this is important, especially if you play mostly in your home.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Mar 20, 2018)

I found a mkiii head for around 900$ but it doesn't have the graphic eq. I'm kind of tempted to get it instead of the 50 cal plus.


----------



## gunch (Mar 20, 2018)

DudeManBrother said:


> Well after all that 50 caliber talk over the last couple days; I wanted to dust mine off and put it through it’s paces. I need to swap the power tubes and give it a good cleaning.
> 
> It sure is a cool amp with a mojo all it’s own. It’s definitely got a Mark like character to the gain. It’s not as tight as a Mark but it’s tighter than a Recto. It also has a lot of harsh metalic-like highs in the 8khz range so you have to be sparing with the treble, presence and 6600 slider. I stuck a 10 band in the loop and ended up with a really wild looking curve, but it’s sounding pretty awesome. Next will be trying a few boost pedals up front. I’ll probably try to get to my rehearsal space and do a few Kemper profiles tomorrow, if I get it all cleaned up tonight.




Clipzzz


----------



## odibrom (Mar 20, 2018)

KnightBrolaire said:


> I found a mkiii head for around 900$ but it doesn't have the graphic eq. I'm kind of tempted to get it instead of the 50 cal plus.



Does it have a loop? Yes, you're safe, put your own EQ pedal there and shape the tone to taste.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Mar 20, 2018)

odibrom said:


> Does it have a loop? Yes, you're safe, put your own EQ pedal there and shape the tone to taste.


but I'm laaaazy, plus I found a mkiv head for nearly the same price that's relatively local.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Mar 20, 2018)

KnightBrolaire said:


> but I'm laaaazy, plus I found a mkiv head for nearly the same price that's relatively local.


Get the III. I dunno why, but I'm leaning towards you getting the III.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Mar 20, 2018)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Get the III. I dunno why, but I'm leaning towards you getting the III.


yeah just to make things worse, I also found a fryette sig x for the same price as the mkiv. FUUUUUUUUUCK


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Mar 20, 2018)

KnightBrolaire said:


> yeah just to make things worse, I also found a fryette sig x for the same price as the mkiv. FUUUUUUUUUCK


Two very different amps, but the Sig:X wants to be played loud as fuck.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Mar 20, 2018)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Two very different amps, but the Sig:X wants to be played loud as fuck.


define "loud as fuck" . Do i have to crank it to get decent saturated tones? Because if that's the case then I'd probably grab the mark iv


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Mar 20, 2018)

KnightBrolaire said:


> define "loud as fuck" . Do i have to crank it to get decent saturated tones? Because if that's the case then I'd probably grab the mark iv


As long as you can crank it above 9:00-9:30 on the volume control.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Mar 20, 2018)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> As long as you can crank it above 9:00-9:30 on the volume control.


shit, that's gonna be suuuper loud unless I run an attenuator or something.


----------



## odibrom (Mar 20, 2018)

Mark IV head. No question, why are you still here?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Mar 20, 2018)

KnightBrolaire said:


> shit, that's gonna be suuuper loud unless I run an attenuator or something.


So get an attenuator. That could be pretty awesome, come to think of it.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Mar 20, 2018)

And get the Mark III and a 6-10 band EQ pedal.


----------



## DudeManBrother (Mar 21, 2018)

KnightBrolaire said:


> shit, that's gonna be suuuper loud unless I run an attenuator or something.



Mark iii’s are raunchy and awesome. I was in the position to grab a basic purple stripe (no eq, no Reverb, 60w) and as soon as I plugged it in it reminded me exactly of my 50 cal +. They are amps that get a lot of character from power tube saturation. A lot of the bass thump and treble warmth comes from really cooking those tubes. I run my 10 band with the volume slider at -12dB and gain at -12dB to attenuate as much as I can, and it’s still fucking loud to get it sounding right. I don’t mind because it’s glorious. It can be thin and kind of anemic sounding otherwise; Like playing through a tin can. 
I decided to pass on this iii because of how similar it is to my 50C+; which I had really forgotten all about. I would’ve grabbed it no question, if it was a DRG red or blue stripe. But it re sparked a love and appreciation for one of the most raw aggressive amps of all time. 50C+ is no joke. Tight, but with a growling midrange bark like a dual rec. 

But the Mark IV is such a versatile amp and it’s just as vicious at “TV” volumes as it is wide open at a show. I’d grab the IV personally over the stripped iii or 50C+, but just know you will eventually have one or both of those other amps 

I can send you the 50C Kemper profile I made the other day to give you an idea of what it can do; but I honestly have no idea if it’s any good or not. I like it through my 2:90 into a 412, but haven’t heard the cab section. I literally just stuck a 57 off axis direct into the Kemper. I might actually try to use the 2:90 as the power amp for the 50C and do a few profiles that way. I bet it will really have a Mark III vibe with a simul class power section.


----------



## DudeManBrother (Mar 21, 2018)

silverabyss said:


> Clipzzz





I can show you a low light pic of it all cleaned up haha. I have some new capacitors and LDRs on the way to complete the refresh.

I really have no recording gear to do anything meaningful to show what it actually sounds like. Phone clips are always harsh and non representative of the actual sound.


----------



## NinjaRaf (Mar 21, 2018)

KnightBrolaire said:


> but I'm laaaazy, plus I found a mkiv head for nearly the same price that's relatively local.



Do this.

The EQ on these is essential for me. I would hate these amps without it. But...I have 2, now. They are my favorite amps. Im sure an EQ in the loop would be great, too, but I dont think it would be quite the same as the Mesa EQ built in.


----------



## Kyle Jordan (Mar 22, 2018)

So...

I had an experience this evening.

I finally had a chance to play a JP2C. It was simply put, incredible.

I'm a long time Mark series lover. That said, in the recent past I have grown in a bit of a different direction. While the Mark IV is likely my desert island amp, I've started to want a less compressed, bigger, and clearer/more defined type of sound. A bit more modern too.

What I was getting out of the JP2C tonight, was damn near exactly as I described above. It also had the advantage of being a Mark series and bringing all of that goodness with it.

All of the amp plans I have been laying out were quickly derailed. I'm going to put in some more time on the amp next week as I've managed to convince the owner to let me keep it for a few days. (He's a close friend.) I'm going to put it through some of my old paces and new things here and directly against my current Mark IV. If things work out the way I think they will, I'll be an owner of a JP2C in the very near future. And once again happy with my tone.

The Mark series amps are awesome.


----------



## pearl_07 (Mar 22, 2018)

Just got the Mark V in a trade for a Roadster, and I don't think I'll ever look back. I had the V:25 for a while, but it broke up a bit too easily. With the Fluences and the OD-808 this thing sounds massive. Oddly enough this may be the first amp where V30's wouldn't be my first choice. Any speaker suggestions? My 2x12 is loaded with a V30 and a C90 and I think the C90 better suits the Mark V.












IMG_20180322_024144



__ pearl_07
__ Mar 22, 2018


----------



## Kyle Jordan (Mar 22, 2018)

In the Celestion realm, give the Creamback H75 and G12-65 Heritage a try. I'd also keep an eye on the new Copperback as that seems like it may be a bit of a Celestion take on the EVM-12L

Speaking of, the EVM-12L. It was the speaker Mesa used to use with the Marks and IMO, sounds great with them.

One other I'll mention but not exactly directly, is the Eminence that is in the Jet City cabs. I'm not sure if that speaker is a real proprietary Jet City speaker, or just a close version of another Eminence (V12 comes to mind), but I was very impressed with how the vertical 212 sounded with my Mark IV.


----------



## StevenC (Mar 22, 2018)

Kyle Jordan said:


> So...
> 
> I had an experience this evening.
> 
> ...


Got to play the Twosie last week for the first time and I agree it's incredible. Only difference is my friend wouldn't let me borrow it.


----------



## DudeManBrother (Mar 23, 2018)

In anticipation of new electrolytic capacitors arriving for the 50C: I wanted to grab a fresh roll of solder wick, so I stopped into the electronics supply near where I was working yesterday. 
I found these:


I decided to grab a 10 and 11 to make a small improvement on my Mk IV FC3 Foot Controller. I have never liked that the cable is permanently affixed. It gets in the way when locking it onto the back of the head; and puts a lot of stress on the strain relief. 
Install was a breeze. The opening on the FC3 was the perfect size to fit this new connector. I just removed the small rectangular reducer plate that was held by 2 screws, and this screwed right in place. 


This is also a much higher quality strain relief. It can be repaired, if ever needed, a seemingly unlimited amount of times. 


The 2 connectors totaled $20, and the total time it took to complete was probably 25 minutes or so.


----------



## oniduder (Mar 23, 2018)

might be one of the few from what i see, but i don't do the common V on the eq, i know this is a terrible pic, oops, but i kill some or a lot depending on mood of the 6600 slider and kill presence, idk


----------



## NinjaRaf (Mar 23, 2018)

Legend V12s pair SUPER well with Marks.


----------



## Soya (Mar 23, 2018)

That is good to know. I want to build a larger 2x12 for my new mark v but don't have a large budget for speakers.


----------



## DudeManBrother (Mar 23, 2018)

I’ve heard good things about Jensen Neo 100’s as a replacement for the EVM12L with a substantial weight savings to boot


----------



## gunch (Mar 24, 2018)

Dudes I think I like the Mark sound and want to base my sound off of it but mark heads seem cost prohibitive 

I kind of want to make a little rack/pedalboard setup with either a 

studio pre/quad (both seem hella rare) + pedal power amp 

mooer 008 + pedal power amp

bad/dumb idea?


----------



## B.M.F. (Mar 24, 2018)

Why not the Triaxis? Basically Marks in a row right there.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Mar 24, 2018)

silverabyss said:


> Dudes I think I like the Mark sound and want to base my sound off of it but mark heads seem cost prohibitive
> 
> I kind of want to make a little rack/pedalboard setup with either a
> 
> ...


Go for it, but I don't don't if the Studio pre has the 5 band EQ. Pair it with the EHX pedal power amp and you should be good.


----------



## DudeManBrother (Mar 24, 2018)

I think the studio preamp was the same circuit as the .22 caliber and the quad was just two identical .22 circuits. I believe they all (for sure most) had 5 band EQ’s. They can actually be dialed in really well without the 5 band, but it’s nice for EQing to a particular room.


----------



## Wizard of Ozz (Mar 24, 2018)

BlasphemyMadeFlesh said:


> Why not the Triaxis? Basically Marks in a row right there.



They don't sound as good as the real amps... the dynamic voicing mode doesn't work as well or sound the same as a "V" shaped built-in graphic eq... and the durability. That plastic button front panel will wear out... like the buttons on your microwave oven. That said... I've been considering buying one just to round out the heard.


----------



## protest (Mar 24, 2018)

I just sold my Studio Pre yesterday. They do have the GEQ. They are based on the Mark IIC circuit, I believe the version without the GEQ which had a little more bass in the pre amp. There's a "IIC+" mod that people do which cuts that extra bass and makes it more aggressive. It is based on IIC preamp and sim8lar in tone but it isn't an exact copy. Some of the push pulls were converted into rocker switches, while others are not available.

The Quad is Mark IIC preamp in channel 1 modified slightly, I believe it just has the input gain/pot of the Mark III instead of the IIC. Channel 2 is a Mark III black dot with a more aggressive input gain. There's basically no real clean available in channel 2 like you would find on a regular Mark III.


----------



## r33per (Mar 24, 2018)

Wizard of Ozz said:


> They don't sound as good as the real amps... the dynamic voicing mode doesn't work as well or sound the same as a "V" shaped built-in graphic eq... and the durability. That plastic button front panel will wear out... like the buttons on your microwave oven. That said... I've been considering buying one just to round out the heard.


It is a real amp.

I know what you mean about the buttons, though: I use a PC editor that one of the guys on GrailTone created because the buttons are just getting a bit unreliable...

Really want to see a Triaxis v2 (hardware, not just software...). I mean, I'm pretty sure it'll never happen but a man can dream...


----------



## Wizard of Ozz (Mar 24, 2018)

r33per said:


> It is a real amp.
> 
> I know what you mean about the buttons, though: I use a PC editor that one of the guys on GrailTone created because the buttons are just getting a bit unreliable...
> 
> Really want to see a Triaxis v2 (hardware, not just software...). I mean, I'm pretty sure it'll never happen but a man can dream...



Ehhh... yes and no. It’s a tube preamp based on different Mark series and Dual Rectifier preamp sections. It’s not it’s own being. It is an amalgam of Marks and Recto (which is its weakest point). 

I would love too see a v2.0 Triaxis though.


----------



## Kyle Jordan (Mar 25, 2018)

@Wizard of Ozz You have some Mark IIIs and a JP2C, right? 

How would you compare them to your KSR Gemini? The Artemis is the other main contender I have in my mind now and was in fact my main focus until I played the JP2C. I'm going to have my friend's JP2C next weekend to deep trial and compare to my IV. Would love to hear your take on how the Marks stack up directly to the Gemini.


----------



## Wizard of Ozz (Mar 25, 2018)

Kyle Jordan said:


> @Wizard of Ozz You have some Mark IIIs and a JP2C, right?
> 
> How would you compare them to your KSR Gemini? The Artemis is the other main contender I have in my mind now and was in fact my main focus until I played the JP2C. I'm going to have my friend's JP2C next weekend to deep trial and compare to my IV. Would love to hear your take on how the Marks stack up directly to the Gemini.



In general the Gemini is more in the Recto/Soldano SLO camp. It's bigger, warmer, smoother, thicker sounding. I mainly like/use the Lead 2 red/purple modes on the Gemini, which is 5 gain stages (these modes include the on-board gain boost), which is like hitting a Triple Recto with an overdrive pedal TS808. It's tighter, but still has that big massive wall of sound low end. Very chug-tastic. The other modes, like blue are more hot-rod vintage sounding like the Vintage mode on a Recto. If you like Rectos with a good od boost or ever wanted a super-modified SLO v2.0 this is it.

The Marks are all much tighter, more up-front, in your face, and present sounding. More focused, play a bit faster, and slice a bit more due to the voicing. The JP2C is the most use-able feature laden model in the evolution of the Mark series. With the shred mode on it gets over-the-top quick... I only use the shred mode for the really heavy rhythms or super fast leads... it can really be overkill for regular use. JP2C sounds great with a od pedal too. But suffice to say even w/o shred, the JP2C has plenty of gain as is. And don't be afraid to crank the gains and presence all the way up and pull out both pots. And definitely keep the bass low, around 9-10:00. 

Both are really cool, but different amps.


----------



## Kyle Jordan (Mar 26, 2018)

Thanks for the feedback. I've always been after a certain ideal amp tone. I describe it as somewhat torn between a wider and more open Mark series or a tighter and more focused Triple Rectifier. 

I think that regardless of how I end up feeling towards the JP-2C, I need to try my old Triaxis trick on my Mark IV. I used to toss 5751s in the Triaxis to lessen the compression and it also lowered the gain and smoothed out the distortion slightly. There was still plenty of gain and highs/cut, but those tubes seemed to let the amp work a bit more. Since the IV and 2C are less compressed than the Triaxis, that might be helpful towards my goal. 

I may look in to some 7581a power tubes as well. I ran a quad of those in an old Twin Reverb reissue and they were like bigger sounding 6L6s.


----------



## failsafe (Mar 27, 2018)

JP2C


----------



## TedEH (Mar 27, 2018)

^ I enjoy the contrast between the clean JP head and the worn cab.


----------



## failsafe (Mar 27, 2018)

TedEH said:


> ^ I enjoy the contrast between the clean JP head and the worn cab.


Thanks, so do I!


----------



## Jake (Mar 28, 2018)

Joining this club this week as I found a Mark IV relatively local on Reverb for a fantastic price. Then it's time to decide if the triple recto stays or goes....


----------



## Sean Richardson (Mar 29, 2018)

protest said:


> I just sold my Studio Pre yesterday. They do have the GEQ. They are based on the Mark IIC circuit, I believe the version without the GEQ which had a little more bass in the pre amp. There's a "IIC+" mod that people do which cuts that extra bass and makes it more aggressive. It is based on IIC preamp and sim8lar in tone but it isn't an exact copy. Some of the push pulls were converted into rocker switches, while others are not available.
> 
> The Quad is Mark IIC preamp in channel 1 modified slightly, I believe it just has the input gain/pot of the Mark III instead of the IIC. Channel 2 is a Mark III black dot with a more aggressive input gain. There's basically no real clean available in channel 2 like you would find on a regular Mark III.




Any links to that IIC + mod? Would be interested


----------



## Shask (Mar 29, 2018)

Jake said:


> Joining this club this week as I found a Mark IV relatively local on Reverb for a fantastic price. Then it's time to decide if the triple recto stays or goes....


One reason I sold my Mark III years ago is because I missed that big modern sound the Triple had. The Triple can definitely do tones the Mark series cannot.


----------



## Jake (Mar 29, 2018)

Shask said:


> One reason I sold my Mark III years ago is because I missed that big modern sound the Triple had. The Triple can definitely do tones the Mark series cannot.


Oh the tones from the triple are nice it's more the practicality of it with the volume levels 

My Axe FX does a nice recto though so I wouldn't miss it toooo much. I may just swap it for a dual and see if that solves my volume problems though...


----------



## Paul McAleer (Mar 30, 2018)

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> My Mark V is the heart of my rig  there's nothing else quite like it!




About that VHT, are the EQ controls similar to that of the Mark series? Or are they both post-EQ controls?


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Mar 30, 2018)

It's my understanding that both the 3-band/normal eq knobs and the 6-band graphic eq are both post gain, but before the FX loop. The graphic on the VHT just adds a bit of extra shaping in specific frequencies whereas the 5-band on the Mark series is where the majority of the noticeable EQ cuts and boosts comes from since the normal bass/mid/treble controls are pre gain


----------



## Jake (Mar 30, 2018)

It's here and it sounds MASSIVE 






Ignore the mess on top of my amps, I'm working on it


----------



## DudeManBrother (Mar 31, 2018)

Jake said:


> It's here and it sounds MASSIVE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hell yeah dude! Enjoy it. I just tracked 5 new songs with my IV and I can’t wait to hear a mix with it. It’s the perfect combination of tight and present. Post up some settings if you find some you’re loving. Mine change a little every week haha


----------



## failsafe (Mar 31, 2018)

Jake said:


> It's here and it sounds MASSIVE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don’t see anything.


----------



## Shoeless_jose (Mar 31, 2018)

damn this makes me want another Mesa, there is just something about them cant be beat. Torn between JP2C or TC50 though.


----------



## Sephiroth952 (Mar 31, 2018)

Dineley said:


> damn this makes me want another Mesa, there is just something about them cant be beat. Torn between JP2C or TC50 though.


If you already have a mark- TC50

If not - JP2C

Or the better option.


----------



## Triple7 (Apr 9, 2018)

I had a MKV for a while, got on with it really well, but then I sold it. Now I'm GASing real hard for a MKIV, real hard.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Apr 9, 2018)

she's a little beat up but now she's mine.


----------



## Wizard of Ozz (Apr 9, 2018)

@KnightBrolaire

Is it a MKIV A or B? If it has 2 fx loops on the back = A, if only one = B.

Also get some Tung Sol 6L6GCs and 12AX7s.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Apr 9, 2018)

Wizard of Ozz said:


> @KnightBrolaire
> 
> Is it a MKIV A or B? If it has 2 fx loops on the back = A, if only one = B.
> 
> Also get some Tung Sol 6L6GCs and 12AX7s.


It's a B. The previous owner just had it retubed so I should be good for a while.


----------



## zilla (Apr 9, 2018)

I was lurking around the boogie board on the weekend and found this thread about the Mark V

https://forum.grailtone.com/viewtopic.php?f=33&t=73352&sid=c49aba9651ad5bf4c3867a980ff0d501

specifically this:



> First circuit mod: Removed C39, result was brighter tone but increased upper midrange. it did cut some ice out but not entirely. The cap is unessential really but it does effect the tone to some extent by cutting the upper mids and treble from V5A drive circuit. (Do this one last if you decide to cut anything out, this one is most difficult to remove and to return to stock due to space constraints).





> This mod will effect the bass response of IIC+, it will thicken up its character and also increase the gain response of V6A. It also enhances Mark IV mode as well as Extreme. I would have included the other mode but that did not change much if anything at all (jumper resistor to couple the IIC+ and normal voltage dividers on the GEQ ) so I did not include it here.





> The last mod I did was to remove C18 (180pF cap) from the tone stack of CH3. Amp will remain bright but not as brittle. This may reduce some clarity or note definition but definitely cut the ice pick out. Not sure if related to the other mods as I did this one last. I would probably start here and do the others later.





> I was boasting about the end result of my mods was amazing..... and that I was not making other changes to correct this or that and the amp is too bright. (MACE was waiting for me to add another change or mod because I keep struggling with the amp). I am actually impressed with the end result. I wish I had done this long ago but opted just to settle with the amp as is. The 12AT7 is one of the key factors. Still I am puzzled as to why this is necessary. It just sounds better to my ear than it did with the 12AX7. I may have to try the 12AX7 and hear for myself how it compares. I tried to make the brittleness come out and could not manage to coax it. Even with the EV speaker or the V30 speaker. I can now feel that the Mark V is on the same level as the JP-2C. Still they do sound a bit different but definitely closed the gap and have a useable amp that I can actually enjoy playing though. Dynamics are there, Harmonics are there, more punch form the amp than expected and now this thing is a beast, no flub that I can squeeze out. I can definitely push the bass a bit harder. It is not a miracle mod or anything like that. It does make the amp more musical and enjoyable to play through without ear fatigue. What is also cool with the Mark V is how it responds to different preamp tubes. I basically have all Mesa tubes in it but have one that is not a Mesa tube other than V4. I am using a 7025 in V2 which kept the Mark 1 mode out of the mud. I even discovered edge mode was not all that bad (like the Mark I voice you need to adjust the tone controls to make it sound good, could not do that before). Crunch is like an excited IIC+ voice, still sounds the same but with the gain maxed out it gets nasty. Perfect for Metal chugging. I never really had much of an issue with the Crunch but I think it sounds a bit better. Had the same preamp tube in there when I started with mods so there was a minor change overall.
> 
> It is possible that the IIC+ correction has improved the other two channels as this will always be active on all channels and or voice selections. Yes, I believe the change in the GEQ pull down resistance (11.7k for IIC+) and (9k for all others) is not a dramatic change from the 10k pull down on the normal mode. It is different for the IIC+ but this also couples the 0.22uF with the 10uF cap. I have not noticed any ill effects of the FX loop. I have been using the amp with the FX loop active. I have not tried it with it turned off yet.


----------



## TedEH (Apr 9, 2018)

Wizard of Ozz said:


> Also get some Tung Sol 6L6GCs and 12AX7s.


+1 for putting a Tung Sol in V1.


----------



## Soya (Apr 9, 2018)

What would be the tonal benefit of that swap?


----------



## TedEH (Apr 10, 2018)

I find it brightens up the front of the amp in a pleasant way. Swapping back to something else has that "blanket over the speakers" vibe to it, but it's subtle. V1, as you'd expect, is pretty sensitive to what you put in it. I haven't tried a toooon of tubes, cause I'm not the type to nitpick and roll tubes all the time, but V1 + Tung Sol felt like the only meaningful improvement I've made to that amps sound via tubes, outside of swapping the types power tubes (I've been using the 6L6+EL34 combo for a while, instead of just strait 6L6).


----------



## B.M.F. (Apr 11, 2018)

I checked out a Mark V:25 and I was totally blown away by it. Just seems alot easier to live with than a TriAxis. What do you guys think is better, JP-2C or Mark V:25? I’m leaning more towards the Mark V:25 because it can go down to 10 watts (home and studio usage) and appears “more versatile”... the JP-2C seems tailor-made for the br00tz and kleens however. It appears to be an incredible amp as well... So confused


----------



## TedEH (Apr 11, 2018)

I've heard the JP get compared to a Mark IV, and if there's any truth to that then it would win no question. I have a IV and a V:25, and given the choice I of just one I'd easily take the full sized head over the small one. It's not because the small one sounds bad but an amp of that size has limitations in terms of low end and headroom. In a band scenario I would miss the full sized head. With the full sized head, the only thing I would miss is the lower weight.


----------



## pearl_07 (Apr 11, 2018)

TedEH said:


> I've heard the JP get compared to a Mark IV, and if there's any truth to that then it would win no question. I have a IV and a V:25, and given the choice I of just one I'd easily take the full sized head over the small one. It's not because the small one sounds bad but an amp of that size has limitations in terms of low end and headroom. In a band scenario I would miss the full sized head. With the full sized head, the only thing I would miss is the lower weight.


This. After having the V:25 I knew that I loved the Mark series tones but the lack of that punch and definition at stage volume even through a mic'd 4x12 is what eventually caused me to move on from it. Fast forward 2 years later with my full sized Mark V, and I'm much more satisfied. The V:25 is amazing, but live there were a lot of unwanted artifacts from the lack of headroom and pushing a 2 x EL84 amp that weren't going to cut it for me.


----------



## Lax (Apr 12, 2018)

Late to the party, empty handed and useless, but I wanted to chime in.

I owned a Mark V (2011-2015) with a 2x12 horizontal recto, and after the honeymoon, it was pure happiness.
It has been my first and will be my last tube amp 

Sorry for not being more than an appreciator now


----------



## gunch (Apr 12, 2018)

Does Fallujah use marks or rectos


----------



## Wizard of Ozz (Apr 12, 2018)

BlasphemyMadeFlesh said:


> I checked out a Mark V:25 and I was totally blown away by it. Just seems alot easier to live with than a TriAxis. What do you guys think is better, JP-2C or Mark V:25? I’m leaning more towards the Mark V:25 because it can go down to 10 watts (home and studio usage) and appears “more versatile”... the JP-2C seems tailor-made for the br00tz and kleens however. It appears to be an incredible amp as well... So confused



Get the JP2C. 

It has a very gradual taper on the MV and sounds great at low volumes too.


----------



## Drew (Apr 12, 2018)

BlasphemyMadeFlesh said:


> I checked out a Mark V:25 and I was totally blown away by it. Just seems alot easier to live with than a TriAxis. What do you guys think is better, JP-2C or Mark V:25? I’m leaning more towards the Mark V:25 because it can go down to 10 watts (home and studio usage) and appears “more versatile”... the JP-2C seems tailor-made for the br00tz and kleens however. It appears to be an incredible amp as well... So confused


Between the V:25 and the JP2C it'd be a tossup, but I think the Mark V and the JP2C are the better comparisons, and for ME, the V was the better choice. It can be cut from 90 to 45 and to 10 watts per channel, and while the JP2C is probably closer to a IIC+ than the IIC+ mode in the V is, the V does a better job at semi-clean and lightly distorted tones than the JP2C does, IMO. And while this is a pretty metal-oriented forum, I do play a lot of bluesier stuff where I want good lower gain tones too. Edge was a surprise favorite of mine when I grabbed my V.


----------



## odibrom (Apr 12, 2018)

BlasphemyMadeFlesh said:


> I checked out a Mark V:25 and I was totally blown away by it. Just seems alot easier to live with than a TriAxis. What do you guys think is better, JP-2C or Mark V:25? I’m leaning more towards the Mark V:25 because it can go down to 10 watts (home and studio usage) and appears “more versatile”... the JP-2C seems tailor-made for the br00tz and kleens however. It appears to be an incredible amp as well... So confused



... comparing an amp head (even a mini sized one) to a preamp is not fair for neither of those. I own a Triaxis and I love it. Yes It could improve, but there is nothing out there capable of changing gain settings with an expression pedal and be full tube and full analogue sounding. In the situation you already own a Triaxis and feel a little overwhelmed by it, maybe I could be of help to tame it to your likings?

Regarding de Mark V:25 versus the JP-2C, I'd go for the later because of versatility, I'm not a player to use the same drive tone from beginning to end in a song, even considering my guitars have lots of tonal options. I need a 3 channel amp or a clean+dirt with different levels of dirt accessible with foot switches. As I understand, the Mark V:25 is limited at this options... or am I mistaken?


----------



## scrub (Apr 12, 2018)

Yes and no. it is limited in that you only have two channels accessible by footswitch. However the crunch mode on channel 1 can get you all the way up to a descent metal tone. So in that sense can get a clean, crunchy rhythm, lead setup going but not footswitch accessible.


----------



## TedEH (Apr 12, 2018)

You can sort of get all three if you're willing to get the mid-gain sound by rolling back your volume. Or, go the opposite route and start midgain and use a boost to get the rest of the way for leads.


----------



## B.M.F. (Apr 12, 2018)

odibrom said:


> I own a Triaxis and I love it. Yes It could improve, but there is nothing out there capable of changing gain settings with an expression pedal and be full tube and full analogue sounding. In the situation you already own a Triaxis and feel a little overwhelmed by it, maybe I could be of help to tame it to your likings?


The problem for the TriAxis with me, is that you need the MESA power amps to "sound its best", even in the TriAxis manual it talks about how the TriAxis works with MESA's own power amps to shape the tone. Needless to say I don't want to get a MESA power amp now, since I'm moving away from my rack and combo amps over to 2x12, amp heads, pedals and guitar. I've been playing it through my Randall Warhead 2x12 power section. But man does the TriAxis sound sweet. I had it for a year just to see what it could do. In the end, I'm flipping mine to get the JP-2C, as I love all the Mark IIc+ tones the TriAxis can do. The volume knobs are also differently set-up on the JP-2C than other MESA amps as you guys have mentioned above, in terms of how fast it increases when you turn it up. It has potential to be an excellent home amp as well, especially if I can use it with my Two Notes Reload etc.

In the past two years I've gone through so many amps (not one of them was a MESA yet) sure I have kept a few favorites but it's ridiculous. The JP-2C is just an incredible machine (also the Mark IV, V, V:25 etc) I have to give MESA a shot. Best guitar teacher that I ever had, used to bring a Subway Rocket (he was and still is endorsed by MESA) to all lessons, man did that thing sound good.


----------



## odibrom (Apr 12, 2018)

Many say bad things about the TriAxis' record outs, I use them all the time because I mostly play at night and in an apartment one can't use power amps when the sun is out. I kind of like the record outs... (I use BOTH even when recording dry). I think that the reason why many say they suck might be because of using ONLY ONE of the outs. I plug them directly into my audio interface and use direct monitoring, no IRs and love the feeling and tone... again, I use both. Recently I've been at a friend's house who has almost the same setups as I do and listening to only one of the outs simply didn't cut it to my taste at all. Maybe I'm already into these tones, but then I don't find them that different from when I use my 2:fifty and my 2x 112 cabs (home made, celestion Century Vintage loaded). I mean it's an obvious different overall feel, but there's a familiar tone shape to it that doesn't make me feel uncomfortable.

Triaxis is also much tube sensible, I've made a recent (about 6 months to a year) tube change from what it had before to some JJ and it made all the difference, LEAD1 green and yellows became usable, before that bass untamable on those modes. Triaxis is the shit for me, mostly because of the tones I get from it, but also because of the Control Change MIDI messages that allow me to create drive swells from clean to mean with all in between: break in blues sounds, clean jazzy tones to full on metal with one preset and one flexible guitar (double hum with coil splits, most of them).

This to say that I disagree when you say that it needs a Mesa power amp to sound its best. That's obviously a marketing line. Of course it was designed with the 2:ninety in mind (maybe they were designed at the same time), but that doesn't mean that it won't sound top with any other power amp, being Mesa or not. Before my 2:fifty, I used it with the record outs into 2 slant/stage powered monitors or into whatever PA system available and it sounded awesomely (again, both record outs, not only one), even in band context.

But then, if you don't need the continuous control over the drive (or any of the other) parameters, you could also be fine with a JP-2C, undoubtedly.


----------



## pearl_07 (Apr 18, 2018)

I wanted to try out the "saturation mod" that I've read about which allegedly brings the Mark V much closer to the JP2-C with just a change of the V4 and/or the V6 preamp tubes. I bought a 12AT7 to replace the preamp tubes, and I'm really surprised that it made that much of a difference. The 12AT7 in V6 did tame the highs a little, but the real change that I noticed is when I placed it in V4. The Mark V already breathes plenty of fire, but with the 12AT7 in V4 that fire is much more controllable most notably in the MKIV mode on channel 3. The gain knob before felt out of control if I got it past 1:30, but now I run it just below 3:00 and I can get that rich, "saturated" sound while still retaining clarity. I highly suggest other Mark V owners make this simple $20 change.


----------



## Soya (Apr 18, 2018)

Nice! I will definitely try that, I also use mark IV on channel 3 and notice it isn't very useful beyond 2 o clock or so.


----------



## InCasinoOut (Apr 19, 2018)

pearl_07 said:


> I wanted to try out the "saturation mod" that I've read about which allegedly brings the Mark V much closer to the JP2-C with just a change of the V4 and/or the V6 preamp tubes. I bought a 12AT7 to replace the preamp tubes, and I'm really surprised that it made that much of a difference. The 12AT7 in V6 did tame the highs a little, but the real change that I noticed is when I placed it in V4. The Mark V already breathes plenty of fire, but with the 12AT7 in V4 that fire is much more controllable most notably in the MKIV mode on channel 3. The gain knob before felt out of control if I got it past 1:30, but now I run it just below 3:00 and I can get that rich, "saturated" sound while still retaining clarity. I highly suggest other Mark V owners make this simple $20 change.


Do you know if this works in the Mark V 35? I know they're still a little different, but I've had no indicator of how much so.


----------



## pearl_07 (Apr 19, 2018)

InCasinoOut said:


> Do you know if this works in the Mark V 35? I know they're still a little different, but I've had no indicator of how much so.


The whole point of placing a lower gain (12AT7 has 60% of the gain than that of a 12AX7) is to shape your amps gain stages which is why a quality V1 (input, and 2nd/3rd stage) is important. The Mark V:35's 2nd channel has a 4th gain stage in V2 and a 5th stage in V5 so those are the 2 preamp locations that I would try the 12AT7 in.


----------



## Drew (Apr 19, 2018)

pearl_07 said:


> I wanted to try out the "saturation mod" that I've read about which allegedly brings the Mark V much closer to the JP2-C with just a change of the V4 and/or the V6 preamp tubes. I bought a 12AT7 to replace the preamp tubes, and I'm really surprised that it made that much of a difference. The 12AT7 in V6 did tame the highs a little, but the real change that I noticed is when I placed it in V4. The Mark V already breathes plenty of fire, but with the 12AT7 in V4 that fire is much more controllable most notably in the MKIV mode on channel 3. The gain knob before felt out of control if I got it past 1:30, but now I run it just below 3:00 and I can get that rich, "saturated" sound while still retaining clarity. I highly suggest other Mark V owners make this simple $20 change.


I'm actually curious to try this too, not because I have any problem with the sound of my V (I love the thing), but because on Mark IV mode I very rarely get about 1:30-2, and even on the (to my ears, less saturated) IIC+ and Extreme modes, I don't think I'd EVER need to max out the preamp gain for a legit musical reason. I'm perfectly happy with the tones I'm getting, but a slower, more usable gain range might be nice. Then again, the sweep of the gain knob isn't such that I'm really struggling to dial in the right amount of saturation, so who knows.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Apr 20, 2018)

I just tried the 12at7 swap last night (v4 and v6). I actually didn't notice a ton of difference, other than an overall volume drop. I'll have to play around with it some more. 

Also I recorded some before and after sound clips. I'll post those later. Same settings and same (bad) mic position. Only difference is the tubes. And I put a different 12ax7 into v5 for some reason.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Apr 20, 2018)

LiveOVErdrive said:


> I just tried the 12at7 swap last night (v4 and v6). I actually didn't notice a ton of difference, other than an overall volume drop. I'll have to play around with it some more.
> 
> Also I recorded some before and after sound clips. I'll post those later. Same settings and same (bad) mic position. Only difference is the tubes. And I put a different 12ax7 into v5 for some reason.



Here are the tests.
- Cab is a recto standard
- Mic is an SM47 (and probably placed very poorly, but its the same in both clips at least)
- Settings are the same for each (iic+ mode)
- The only post processing I did was to balance the levels between the two. The output level is lower with the saturation mod.

Stock: https://soundcloud.com/phil-breczinski/mesa-boogie-mark-v-iic-mode-stock

Saturation Mod: https://soundcloud.com/phil-breczinski/mesa-boogie-mark-v-iic-mode-saturation-mod

excuse the shitty playing


----------



## odibrom (Apr 20, 2018)

Tone wise, as far as audience with headphones (me), I feel very little differences at a level I could consider irrelevant. However, in the player position, you may feel differently and it may indeed make sense for you. Go with what feels better.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Apr 20, 2018)

I've got an old 12AT7 floating around somewhere, so I'll have to try it out soon. I'd be curious to see if a 5751 would have a similar effect, especially since I have more of those spare at my practice space.


----------



## B.M.F. (Apr 21, 2018)

The JP2C has turned me on to these lineage of amps.
Gearwise I must admit I am moving towards attenuators and tube amps.
On the secondhand sucker above (Mark IV B), I already blew up power tubes B and C. First time I ever seen amp smoke. But holy hell what a sound. Going to get this thing fixed asap.


----------



## Wizard of Ozz (Apr 21, 2018)

BlasphemyMadeFlesh said:


> The JP2C has turned me on to these lineage of amps.
> Gearwise I must admit I am moving towards attenuators and tube amps.
> On the secondhand sucker above (Mark IV B), I already blew up power tubes B and C. First time I ever seen amp smoke. But holy hell what a sound. Going to get this thing fixed asap.




If you like the MKIV... wait til you try a MKIII.  

BTW: Make sure you replace the screen resistors for the power tubes that blew and replace/clean the carbon burn marks from the power tube sockets.


----------



## Kyle Jordan (Apr 21, 2018)

BlasphemyMadeFlesh said:


> The JP2C has turned me on to these lineage of amps.
> Gearwise I must admit I am moving towards attenuators and tube amps.
> On the secondhand sucker above (Mark IV B), I already blew up power tubes B and C. First time I ever seen amp smoke. But holy hell what a sound. Going to get this thing fixed asap.



T'was inevitable. 

I can't recall knowing anyone who initially liked a Mark series amp enough to buy one that didn't end up in some way "running the gauntlet" so to speak through the series. 

It's a damn sickness. A very fun one though.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Apr 21, 2018)

odibrom said:


> Tone wise, as far as audience with headphones (me), I feel very little differences at a level I could consider irrelevant. However, in the player position, you may feel differently and it may indeed make sense for you. Go with what feels better.



Yeah honestly I can't tell the difference either. I will say that the effects loop seems more transparent now though, so that's a plus.


----------



## NosralTserrof (Apr 22, 2018)

I played a JP2C at Mesa Hollywood last year and I lost my damn mind. 

Def changed my opinions on Mesa amps in general.


----------



## Triple7 (Apr 29, 2018)

IMG_6073 by Brian Harrigan, on Flickr


Picked this little guy up yesterday. Mark IVa short head, along with a Mesa straight 4x12.

The hype is real...


----------



## odibrom (Apr 29, 2018)

I've been playing more with my Triaxis' modes recently. When I got it, I stuck with the Mark IV (LEAD 2 green) because it was the one I gravitated to. How ever, since I got new pickups, medium power AlNiCo5, I learned that the BIG difference (to my ears) between LEAD2 Green (mid gain Mark IV lead tone) and Yellow (Classic Mark II lead tone) is the headroom taper of the gain parameter. LEAD2 Yellow allows me to have the _gain parameter at 7.0, treble at 5 or 6 and drive at 0_ without distortion, so a clean and big sound, with natural tube/amp compression. Fantastic sound with neck single coils or humbuckers. With the LEAD2 Green mode I'm already in the dirt territory with those settings. I can't have the gain that high. More, if I play with Ceramic pickups, the gain settings have to be way lower in order for me to pull clean tones out of the LEAD2 modes (drive at 0, obviously). As for the LEAD3 red mode (Mark III tones), I find it to be too much fizzy, I need to have the Presence near 0 to get a tone I like. Other than that, it's gain tapper/headroom is closer to LEAD2 Yellow than to Green.

The LEAD1 Green and Yellow modes (Mark I Vintage and Boost tones) are also pretty interesting but in order to get really deep in the dirt territory, I have to max the GAIN, TREBLE and DRIVE parameters and be careful with the BASS and the DynamicVoice for there is too much bass in those modes.

My reference pickups have been for quite some time the DiMarzio Blaze Neck and Custom on mahogany body Ibanez 7 stringers, but I'm starting to love lower output pickups. These DiMarzios pickups no longer fulfill the tone in my head.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jul 26, 2018)

DudeManBrother said:


> I’d grab the IV personally over the stripped iii or 50C+, but just know you will eventually have one or both of those other amps


@DudeManBrother saw the future. I had the IV, loved it, but was tempted by the idea of an even raunchier and meaner mark, so I grabbed a mk3 as well. The MK4 is dead, long live the mk3.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 26, 2018)

It's funny. I have a Mark III blue stripe but am saving my pennies to get a Mark IV. 

They both seem to have qualities I love. The Mark III with the more aggressive, rawer sound. The Mark IV with the thicker, compressed, tighter, smoother sound.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jul 26, 2018)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> It's funny. I have a Mark III blue stripe but am saving my pennies to get a Mark IV.
> 
> They both seem to have qualities I love. The Mark III with the more aggressive, rawer sound. The Mark IV with the thicker, compressed, tighter, smoother sound.


I loved the mkiv, but the lead channel on my mk3 is plenty smooth and thick for my tastes. It doesn't make sense for me to keep both when they're both doing basically the same sounds. If I get another amp it'll be something occupying a different sonic space than the mk3, like the revv gen100p


----------



## DudeManBrother (Jul 26, 2018)

I regret selling my blue stripe mk iii. The purple stripe non-GEQ I most recently had wasn’t really as nasty as my old blue, and I play the 50 cal way more than that; so I sold it and grabbed a Tremoverb, which absolutely slays. I have no regrets about that exchange. 

I still want to grab a red stripe short head at some point. I really like the JP2C as well. I need to find a way to play 10 amps at a time


----------



## DudeManBrother (Jul 26, 2018)

KnightBrolaire said:


> @DudeManBrother saw the future. I had the IV, loved it, but was tempted by the idea of an even raunchier and meaner mark, so I grabbed a mk3 as well. The MK4 is dead, long live the mk3.


It’s a sickness I tell you! It’s the best sounding sickness though. I love the versatility of the 3 channels on the IV too much to ever get rid of it; but having that raw III sound is pretty damn intoxicating too.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 26, 2018)

DudeManBrother said:


> I regret selling my blue stripe mk iii. The purple stripe non-GEQ I most recently had wasn’t really as nasty as my old blue, and I play the 50 cal way more than that; so I sold it and grabbed a Tremoverb, which absolutely slays. I have no regrets about that exchange.
> 
> I still want to grab a red stripe short head at some point. I really like the JP2C as well. I need to find a way to play 10 amps at a time



Man, playing a Mark without a GEQ is just *wrong*. Sometimes I play my mark III and I'm like "holy shit why does it sound so BAD!?" Then I realize it's because I accidentally switched off the GEQ.


----------



## DudeManBrother (Jul 26, 2018)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Man, playing a Mark without a GEQ is just *wrong*. Sometimes I play my mark III and I'm like "holy shit why does it sound so BAD!?" Then I realize it's because I accidentally switched off the GEQ.


Yeah totally. It sounds great on the clean channel without GEQ; but I really like to crank the mids at the tone stack to get that grind action, and then smooth the chaos out by dropping the 750 slider until it hits the balance of awesomeness. The whole amp had a different character vs the blue as well. It wasn’t a bad amp by any means, but not what I want.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Jul 26, 2018)

I just put El34s in my Mark V and now it is a thing of PURE EVIL. Channel 3 can get so brutally aggressive it is ridiculous.

Could I get the same effect tweaking the GEQ a little? Probably. Still fun tho.


----------



## DudeManBrother (Jul 26, 2018)

LiveOVErdrive said:


> I just put El34s in my Mark V and now it is a thing of PURE EVIL. Channel 3 can get so brutally aggressive it is ridiculous.
> 
> Could I get the same effect tweaking the GEQ a little? Probably. Still fun tho.


I run E34L’s in my outter sockets of the Mark IV to get a great blend. I’m still more of a 6L6 fanboy, except for my Uber Rev Blue. That thing has way too much low end on tap to ever use 6L6’s. Wing =C= EL34’s are the bees knees for that amplifier, and probably any other amp I’d want to use 6CA7’s in.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Jul 26, 2018)

Does the Mark iv have a mode for that or are you just breaking the rules? I thought they had slightly different pinouts (pentode VS triode) not to mention different bias points.


----------



## DudeManBrother (Jul 27, 2018)

LiveOVErdrive said:


> Does the Mark iv have a mode for that or are you just breaking the rules? I thought they had slightly different pinouts (pentode VS triode) not to mention different bias points.


It’s okay to do in the outer sockets only. I have tried EL34 as well, but prefer the slightly beefier E34L in there. You can actually run 6V6’s in there as well, but it requires a certain combo of switches to be set up (tweed mode, class A, etc) to run. It’s all in the user manual though.


----------



## Triple7 (Jul 27, 2018)

I have EL34s in the outer sockets of mine, and it absolutely slays. Dude I bought it from put them in, and I see no reason to swap em out!


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Jul 27, 2018)

DudeManBrother said:


> It’s okay to do in the outer sockets only. I have tried EL34 as well, but prefer the slightly beefier E34L in there. You can actually run 6V6’s in there as well, but it requires a certain combo of switches to be set up (tweed mode, class A, etc) to run. It’s all in the user manual though.



I just looked at my packaging and realized that one pair of the El34s I put in are e34ls instead. I did not even know about this tube. Is it equivalent to El34, bias and spec wise? Don't want to blow a tranny in my Mesa.


----------



## Shask (Jul 27, 2018)

LiveOVErdrive said:


> I just looked at my packaging and realized that one pair of the El34s I put in are e34ls instead. I did not even know about this tube. Is it equivalent to El34, bias and spec wise? Don't want to blow a tranny in my Mesa.


I dont know much, but I do know that is a different tube. Those were all the rage back in the day for Peavey XXX amps.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Jul 27, 2018)

Shask said:


> I dont know much, but I do know that is a different tube. Those were all the rage back in the day for Peavey XXX amps.


Gotcha. Didn't find much in a search ether. Probably will play it safe and swap them out. Too bad. They sound great.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jul 27, 2018)

just to torture @DudeManBrother here's some riffage with my mk3 I recorded yesterday. 
skip to around 1:50 to hear br00tz.
download for best quality
https://app.box.com/s/8drmzrpgxwp9qgt9c0qcdtos19rft3og


----------



## DudeManBrother (Jul 27, 2018)

LiveOVErdrive said:


> I just looked at my packaging and realized that one pair of the El34s I put in are e34ls instead. I did not even know about this tube. Is it equivalent to El34, bias and spec wise? Don't want to blow a tranny in my Mesa.



E34L is a suitable replacement for EL34. It Is a JJ specific tube that is spec’d like the standard 34, but with a more aggressive voice and bigger bottom end. 
If your amp is biased for EL34, then any 6CA7 family tube (within bias parameters) can work without issue.


----------



## DudeManBrother (Jul 27, 2018)

KnightBrolaire said:


> just to torture @DudeManBrother here's some riffage with my mk3 I recorded yesterday.
> skip to around 1:50 to hear br00tz.
> download for best quality
> https://app.box.com/s/8drmzrpgxwp9qgt9c0qcdtos19rft3og


Yeah that has that snarl my old blue had. Definitely gotta snag another one


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jul 27, 2018)

DudeManBrother said:


> Yeah that has that snarl my old blue had. Definitely gotta snag another one


it's extra grindy with the afwayu. my dc600 has a holy diver bridge and doesn't have quite the same vibe.
https://app.box.com/s/okpb41hqflp8nxvjzttx28usr4tqe5om


----------



## DudeManBrother (Jul 27, 2018)

KnightBrolaire said:


> it's extra grindy with the afwayu. my dc600 has a holy diver bridge and doesn't have quite the same vibe.
> https://app.box.com/s/okpb41hqflp8nxvjzttx28usr4tqe5om


Yeah you’re right. It still has great bite and a raw top end, but it doesn’t have the low mid grind from the previous clip.


----------



## wakjob (Jul 27, 2018)

LiveOVErdrive said:


> Gotcha. Didn't find much in a search ether. Probably will play it safe and swap them out. Too bad. They sound great.



Don't swap them out...they are EL34's.
They spec out and current draw as an EL34 should.
AND, they are great sounding tubes.


----------



## wakjob (Jul 27, 2018)

Triple7 said:


> I have EL34s in the outer sockets of mine, and it absolutely slays. Dude I bought it from put them in, and I see no reason to swap em out!



Have you (or anyone else) run a full set of EL34's 
in their Mark III ?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 27, 2018)

I have both EL34s and 6L6s in my MkIII. Not a fan, but they also seem pretty old. When I get the chance, I'm swapping them all out for Ruby 6L6GCBSTRs.

I'm also gonna see if I can eventually mod the outer tubes to be in Pentode instead of triode. Make it closer to a Green Stripe. I've i've been told it's not that difficult of a mod.


----------



## TedEH (Jul 31, 2018)

Nothing really meaning to add to the thread right now but just thinking out loud that I really like the sound of rectos.... when someone else is playing them. As soon as I play through one myself, I immediately miss the response of my Marks. They're just so different.


----------



## odibrom (Jul 31, 2018)

I haven't played many Rectifiers in my life, but since I played with the Triaxis I've fell in love with the Mark sound. Its recto wannabe/whatever LD1 RED mode is kind of useless to me.

Seldom, I play a recto in a rental studio and I am "WTF is this"?? It feels like those particular ones might be busted or something... bad tubes, cabs, I don't know, they just don't sound good...


----------



## Drew (Jul 31, 2018)

odibrom said:


> I haven't played many Rectifiers in my life, but since I played with the Triaxis I've fell in love with the Mark sound. Its recto wannabe/whatever LD1 RED mode is kind of useless to me.
> 
> Seldom, I play a recto in a rental studio and I am "WTF is this"?? It feels like those particular ones might be busted or something... bad tubes, cabs, I don't know, they just don't sound good...


Not really, Rectos are just tricky to dial in if you're not used to them. Don't really max out the gain (maybe 1-2 o'clock), keep the bass low/almost off in Modern mode, don't scoop the mids (no lower than 11 o'clock, I generally have them slightly boosted), and keep the Treble around noon as well, maybe 1 o'clock. Presence has a huge effect on the "color" of the gain, but IMO has a pretty wide usable range so that becomes more of a matter of taste. That and a fairly strong pick attack, you may not love it solo'd, but it'll sound PUNISHING in a full band.


----------



## DudeManBrother (Jul 31, 2018)

I’ve probably had 6-7 Rev Gs over the years, and they typically don’t stick around too long. I like the tone for a few months, then I’m over it. I love the low-mid bark of the recto, but there is a small window between too buzzy and too bass heavy. I’ve modded a few to be closer to the Rev C/D preamp circuit; but then, just like the early Revisions, I lose any shot at a clean channel. 

My Tremoverb is utterly fucking spectacular though. I found that channel cloning the Orange channel to the Red, but staying on the Orange channel; produces the tightest non buzzy tone from any recto I’ve ever played. I can set the gain around noon for super dry and tight, or up around 2:00 for tight and saturated. I keep it around 1:00 for the blend of both sounds. 

The presence pot on the Orange channel uses negative feedback straight off the Phase Inverter. This makes the pot really usable across the entire sweep in this configuration. I can crank it to max without getting brittle or buzzy. It’s a huge advantage over the red channel IMO. Plus for whatever reason the clone setting does something volume and tone wise that no other combination can touch. The bonus is I still have an incredible clean channel.


----------



## odibrom (Jul 31, 2018)

... I get my cleans out of the Mark modes on the Triaxis (LD1 Green and Yellow and all LD2 modes)... almost on the break point, depending mostly on the pickup selection. Then I use an expression pedal to full throttle the gain and drive up to really dirty territory with all the goodness grainy tones in the middle. There's no other amp capable to do this...


----------



## Wizard of Ozz (Jul 31, 2018)

DudeManBrother said:


> I’ve probably had 6-7 Rev Gs over the years, and they typically don’t stick around too long. I like the tone for a few months, then I’m over it. I love the low-mid bark of the recto, but there is a small window between too buzzy and too bass heavy. I’ve modded a few to be closer to the Rev C/D preamp circuit; but then, just like the early Revisions, I lose any shot at a clean channel.



Who needs cleans... cleans are for the weak. 

Did you also swap out the gain and presence pots too? 1M ohm gain and 25k presence? Or just the pcb caps? And did you ever compare it to an original Rev C? I’ve been kicking around this idea... and have an original sub-200 serial Rev C to compare it to. Trying to decide if it’s worth the trouble and time. Thoughts?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 31, 2018)

If I ever got a Recto, it would def be a Tremoverb. Seem like they're the best thing to get besides a SUPER early Recto or a multi-watt.

Also if you want cleans, buy a Fullerton.


----------



## FitRocker33 (Jul 31, 2018)

Hey guys I need a quick opinion on something and this thread is the perfect place to ask it.

There is a small shop by me that has an extremely clean 1987 MKIII purple stripe head in white tolex and after some back and forth with the owner, he said he’d let it go for 1200.

Need to know how good of a deal this is. If it’s just the regular going price I may pass for now, but if the deal is above average I may consider going back.

What say the forumites?


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jul 31, 2018)

FitRocker33 said:


> Hey guys I need a quick opinion on something and this thread is the perfect place to ask it.
> 
> There is a small shop by me that has an extremely clean 1987 MKIII purple stripe head in white tolex and after some back and forth with the owner, he said he’d let it go for 1200.
> 
> ...


you can score mk3s for sub 1k relatively easily. 1200 seems a bit high for a mk3.
There's like 3 or 4 Mk3 and mkivs on reverb going for under that price.


----------



## FitRocker33 (Jul 31, 2018)

Ehh I had a feeling it was slightly much.

There are also two MKIV’s in central FL on the ‘verb going for between 1100 and 1275. Both pretty clean too. As a matter of fact, one of them is NinjaRaf’s boogie from this forum


----------



## odibrom (Jul 31, 2018)

Does it sound good? Are all pots and switches working as expected? Are all out and ins in perfect order? If so, and I am not to be taken serious about this, I'd say it is an interesting possibility, given money is no problem...


----------



## FitRocker33 (Jul 31, 2018)

The pots and switches are in pretty damn good shape. I’d rate it front and back as excellent+ cond.

It actually has the matching metal grille boogie 4x12 with the 1/2 open back config, but I told the owner I wasn’t interested in the cab, plus he wanted 1800 for the 1/2 stack as a package and at first he was unwilling to split them apart.


----------



## DudeManBrother (Jul 31, 2018)

Wizard of Ozz said:


> Who needs cleans... cleans are for the weak.
> 
> Did you also swap out the gain and presence pots too? 1M ohm gain and 25k presence? Or just the pcb caps? And did you ever compare it to an original Rev C? I’ve been kicking around this idea... and have an original sub-200 serial Rev C to compare it to. Trying to decide if it’s worth the trouble and time. Thoughts?


Ive done gain pots to 1M, tried 500k, 25k presence audio taper and linear, and experimented with the .01uF cap. The .005uF with 1 meg gain was the closest to Rev C (minus the transformer) and using a 25k in the presence completes the tone shaping. 100k in the presence can still sound like a Rev C if you leave it a 9:00 or below. 
If you find a cheap Rev G it’s totally worth doing. It’s fun and makes them much more usable for modern tight metal tones. I usually flip them for a couple hundred more than I pay after mods so it’s a win for everyone. 
I’d keep one if I didn’t already have an Uberschall and Archon 100, which really do the Recto sound well. Im in love with the Tremoverb though. I suppose the countdown begins as to when I mod it as well


----------



## Wizard of Ozz (Jul 31, 2018)

FitRocker33 said:


> Hey guys I need a quick opinion on something and this thread is the perfect place to ask it.
> 
> There is a small shop by me that has an extremely clean 1987 MKIII purple stripe head in white tolex and after some back and forth with the owner, he said he’d let it go for 1200.
> 
> ...



Meh... A little above average. Not a purple stripe fan myself either. A little darker, less aggressive, than the later versions.


----------



## Wizard of Ozz (Jul 31, 2018)

DudeManBrother said:


> Ive done gain pots to 1M, tried 500k, 25k presence audio taper and linear, and experimented with the .01uF cap. The .005uF with 1 meg gain was the closest to Rev C (minus the transformer) and using a 25k in the presence completes the tone shaping. 100k in the presence can still sound like a Rev C if you leave it a 9:00 or below.
> If you find a cheap Rev G it’s totally worth doing. It’s fun and makes them much more usable for modern tight metal tones. I usually flip them for a couple hundred more than I pay after mods so it’s a win for everyone.
> I’d keep one if I didn’t already have an Uberschall and Archon 100, which really do the Recto sound well. Im in love with the Tremoverb though. I suppose the countdown begins as to when I mod it as well



Cool. Thanks for that. I’ve been down the Uber-alley several times... really like the Blue and Twin Jet... but always find something missing in the Uber’s, whereas the Recto has a more aggressive, present, mean edge to it... somewhere in the upper mids... the Uber’s always come off a little too smooth and dark. 

Think I’ll grab a used one and give it a go.


----------



## FitRocker33 (Jul 31, 2018)

Wizard of Ozz said:


> Meh... A little above average. Not a purple stripe fan myself either. A little darker, less aggressive, than the later versions.



Officially a moot inquiry as I seem to have struck a local deal off reverb for a rackmount MKIV for 975. If it looks as good in person tomorrow I’m likely gonna pull the trigger.


----------



## DudeManBrother (Jul 31, 2018)

Wizard of Ozz said:


> Cool. Thanks for that. I’ve been down the Uber-alley several times... really like the Blue and Twin Jet... but always find something missing in the Uber’s, whereas the Recto has a more aggressive, present, mean edge to it... somewhere in the upper mids... the Uber’s always come off a little too smooth and dark.
> 
> Think I’ll grab a used one and give it a go.


I know exactly what you mean. I have to get pretty creative with the amp settings on my Rev Blue. It’s fizz city at bedroom volume, but really roars to life at stage volume. A Siemens CV492 (pre war Yugoslavia) in V1 and it really brightens the amp up. A nice low noise Tung Sol does a decent job as well.


----------



## Vyn (Aug 1, 2018)

This is possibly the worst thread on the whole of SSO for attempting to maintain financial responsibility. My guitar teacher has a Mark III Blue Stripe that might be up for sale soon...


----------



## FitRocker33 (Aug 1, 2018)

Vyn said:


> This is possibly the worst thread on the whole of SSO for attempting to maintain financial responsibility. My guitar teacher has a Mark III Blue Stripe that might be up for sale soon...



Preaching to the damn choir my brother...I literally just paid off my credit cards yesterday and by tonite I might be a grand in debt for a mark IV....

I need a cheaper hobby like knitting or masturbating more.....


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Aug 1, 2018)

Which Mark can do extreme death metal like early Decapitated, Vader, or Krisiun? I have a JP2C, and it sounds too "polished" for the sound I'm trying to achieve. Or maybe the JP2C can do it and I just don't know how.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 1, 2018)

MASS DEFECT said:


> Which Mark can do extreme death metal like early Decapitated, Vader, or Krisiun? I have a JP2C, and it sounds too "polished" for the sound I'm trying to achieve. Or maybe the JP2C can do it and I just don't know how.



Mark iii blue stripe or green stripe. Maybe even the Mark 4


----------



## Kyle Jordan (Aug 1, 2018)

MASS DEFECT said:


> Which Mark can do extreme death metal like early Decapitated, Vader, or Krisiun? I have a JP2C, and it sounds too "polished" for the sound I'm trying to achieve. Or maybe the JP2C can do it and I just don't know how.



Yep, Mark III for Extreme Death Metal. Preamp 2 of the Quad and Lead 2 Red on the Triaxis as well if you want the Mark sound paired with a non-6L6 based power amp or even a solid state one.

If you have an EQ pedal, try boosting the 3K area on whichever one you have either before the amp or in the loop. And play with the raspy highs above the 6600 slider on board. Maybe experiment with preamp tubes in V1 to get a less smooth breakup.


----------



## Wizard of Ozz (Aug 1, 2018)

MASS DEFECT said:


> Which Mark can do extreme death metal like early Decapitated, Vader, or Krisiun? I have a JP2C, and it sounds too "polished" for the sound I'm trying to achieve. Or maybe the JP2C can do it and I just don't know how.



The JP2C can do it... red channel, gain: 4:00 pulled, presence 2:00 pulled, keep the mids and bass low... below 10:00... graphic eq V shape, shred mode on... done. 
The MK3 is a bit more direct in its approach.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Aug 1, 2018)

Wizard of Ozz said:


> The JP2C can do it... red channel, gain: 4:00 pulled, presence 2:00 pulled, keep the mids and bass low... below 10:00... graphic eq V shape, shred mode on... done.
> The MK3 is a bit more direct in its approach.



I tried those settings and the amp squeals. and this is in a big room and all tubes are ok. and my pups are supposedly quiet fluence moderns.


----------



## Wizard of Ozz (Aug 1, 2018)

MASS DEFECT said:


> I tried those settings and the amp squeals. and this is in a big room and all tubes are ok. and my pups are supposedly quiet fluence moderns.



That’s normal. It’s a lot of gain (5 stages driven hot)... squeals and feedback are natural... some other options: you can use a gate in the loop, quiet the noise with your hand over the strings (my choice)... turn the gain down... or turn the shred mode off and add an od pedal and fine tune the gain till you find a happy medium.


----------



## Flick (Aug 1, 2018)

MASS DEFECT said:


> I tried those settings and the amp squeals. and this is in a big room and all tubes are ok. and my pups are supposedly quiet fluence moderns.


I play the same style of death metal thru a JP2C. Tightest metal tone, grail worthy. If you want to get the brutal tone and keep it clean, I strongly advise the Fortin Zuul. I run channel three: gain(pulled) 4 o’clock, presence pulled 11 oclock, treble 10 oclock, mid 10 oclock, bass 7 oclock, 5-Band eq set in V shape, shred switch engaged. Zuul in effects loops and using the key input, set to 10 oclock. That is for live sound. Under recording, especially for double tracking, back the gain down to 2-3 o’clock and lower the 80/250 eq Sliders a bit. Playing a KM7 w/ Fluence pickups.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Aug 2, 2018)

Flick said:


> I play the same style of death metal thru a JP2C. Tightest metal tone, grail worthy. If you want to get the brutal tone and keep it clean, I strongly advise the Fortin Zuul. I run channel three: gain(pulled) 4 o’clock, presence pulled 11 oclock, treble 10 oclock, mid 10 oclock, bass 7 oclock, 5-Band eq set in V shape, shred switch engaged. Zuul in effects loops and using the key input, set to 10 oclock. That is for live sound. Under recording, especially for double tracking, back the gain down to 2-3 o’clock and lower the 80/250 eq Sliders a bit. Playing a KM7 w/ Fluence pickups.



Yes. I think you are right. I need to get a dedicated noise gate for the loop. With the Fluence, I dont need a noise gate even with a hissy 5150. Looks like with the shred on and I use minimal gain up front, it could use a better noise gate. My BOSS MS3, while an awesome effects unit, has a jumpy noise gate.

Man, I wish I can try a Mark 3 around these parts.


----------



## NinjaRaf (Aug 3, 2018)

FitRocker33 said:


> Ehh I had a feeling it was slightly much.
> 
> There are also two MKIV’s in central FL on the ‘verb going for between 1100 and 1275. Both pretty clean too. As a matter of fact, one of them is NinjaRaf’s boogie from this forum



Yup, I have my newer Mark IV listed right now on reverb for $1275, but I have a little bit of wiggle room. $1275 is what I paid for it, and I would like to get that back less shipping if possible...and it is CLEEEEAAAANNNN Probably won't see another Mark IV in this condition for a very long time.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Aug 3, 2018)

Guitar center used section usually has some clean mkivs for pretty decent prices too.


----------



## Soya (Aug 3, 2018)

I'm selling my Mark V in the for sale section if anyone wants to try the Boogie magic


----------



## Wizard of Ozz (Aug 3, 2018)

LiveOVErdrive said:


> Guitar center used section usually has some clean mkivs for pretty decent prices too.



... until you get them home plug in to find them repaired, hack modified, and humming cause they need new filter caps. Been there, done that. Caveat emptor. That used $1000 amp that was a decent deal, turns in to a $1600 amp right quick.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Aug 3, 2018)

Wizard of Ozz said:


> ... until you get them home plug in to find them repaired, hack modified, and humming cause they need new filter caps. Been there, done that. Caveat emptor. That used $1000 amp that was a decent deal, turns in to a $1600 amp right quick.


That's a drag. I got my mkv from them and it was pristine, but that's a much newer amp.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 3, 2018)

FitRocker33 said:


> Hey guys I need a quick opinion on something and this thread is the perfect place to ask it.
> 
> There is a small shop by me that has an extremely clean 1987 MKIII purple stripe head in white tolex and after some back and forth with the owner, he said he’d let it go for 1200.
> 
> ...



I'd skip it. The least aggressive and lowest gain of the Mark 3 revisions.


----------



## NinjaRaf (Aug 3, 2018)

Wizard of Ozz said:


> ... until you get them home plug in to find them repaired, hack modified, and humming cause they need new filter caps. Been there, done that. Caveat emptor. That used $1000 amp that was a decent deal, turns in to a $1600 amp right quick.



Have had this happen to me SO many times.


----------



## FitRocker33 (Aug 4, 2018)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'd skip it. The least aggressive and lowest gain of the Mark 3 revisions.



I skipped it. I picked up a rackmount MarkIV-B locally a few days ago for almost 300 less and it’s just about as clean as the III was.

Does anybody here run 6L6s and EL34s at the same time in theirs? How different does it change the tone to all 6L6?


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Aug 4, 2018)

I switched to El34s only in my mk5 recently and it absolutely slays. Created this kind of massive focused tightness that sounds amazing for high gain.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 4, 2018)

I run a set of both in my Mark 3 and I think I prefer all 6l6s.


----------



## Wizard of Ozz (Aug 4, 2018)

FitRocker33 said:


> I skipped it. I picked up a rackmount MarkIV-B locally a few days ago for almost 300 less and it’s just about as clean as the III was.
> 
> Does anybody here run 6L6s and EL34s at the same time in theirs? How different does it change the tone to all 6L6?



The EL34s add more mids (which none of the Mark amps needs imhe hence the V eq setting you see everyone using)... EL34s equal a more aggressive crunchy, less lows/highs, mid focused tone but can get honky nasally quick depending on settings... might work good for blues, jazz, or country... but for rock or metal, especially metal, 4 6L6GCs sound/work best for me.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 4, 2018)

Wizard of Ozz said:


> The EL34s add more mids (which none of the Mark amps needs imhe hence the V eq setting you see everyone using)... EL34s equal a more aggressive crunchy, less lows/highs, mid focused tone but can get honky nasally quick depending on settings... might work good for blues, jazz, or country... but for rock or metal, especially metal, 4 6L6GCs sound/work best for me.



And with a Mark series, I feel like the last thing you need is more mids.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Aug 4, 2018)

If I get another combo, I want the ability to play jazz, blues, rock, metal, and modern instrumental prog. Needs great, warm cleans. Not for gigging—home use only for now. Still, I’d like it not to be too heavy so I won’t mind taking it to jam with friends. Must have a good fx loop. So do I want a Mark 5:35 or a Mark IV?


----------



## NateFalcon (Aug 4, 2018)

FitRocker33 said:


> I skipped it. I picked up a rackmount MarkIV-B locally a few days ago for almost 300 less and it’s just about as clean as the III was.
> 
> Does anybody here run 6L6s and EL34s at the same time in theirs? How different does it change the tone to all 6L6?


I also have a IV b rackmount... I’ll probably keep it forever because it’s my first Mesa that hasn’t given me maintenance/repair woes. I loved my old early 90’s dual Recs until I ran into my IVrack- I run all cheap EH 6L6’s and it sounds a-ma-zing in stereo with my Peavey XXX/3120’s. IMO Rectos have a sag and “vacuum” sound that you get used to with your picking wrist- the Marks (coming straight from a Recto) are much tighter and it’s hard to top a nice IV as far as gain structure...even my Mark V never left “IV” position and still wasn’t the same thing. I’d hold on to that one...


----------



## NinjaRaf (Aug 4, 2018)

Deadpool_25 said:


> If I get another combo, I want the ability to play jazz, blues, rock, metal, and modern instrumental prog. Needs great, warm cleans. Not for gigging—home use only for now. Still, I’d like it not to be too heavy so I won’t mind taking it to jam with friends. Must have a good fx loop. So do I want a Mark 5:35 or a Mark IV?



I personally like the IV better than the Vs.


----------



## Jake (Aug 5, 2018)

I'm moving into a new place next week where I can no longer be loud so my Mark IV is going to sit until I buy my own place which is truly just sad. 

Also sad for the 5153 and the Triple Recto but at least I have the Axe FX with headphones and low volume studio monitors. 

Debating selling the Mark because money is good but I also love it too much


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 5, 2018)

Jake said:


> I'm moving into a new place next week where I can no longer be loud so my Mark IV is going to sit until I buy my own place which is truly just sad.
> 
> Also sad for the 5153 and the Triple Recto but at least I have the Axe FX with headphones and low volume studio monitors.
> 
> Debating selling the Mark because money is good but I also love it too much



The Two Notes Torpedo Live is the best purchase I ever made.

Hint hint.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 5, 2018)

Deadpool_25 said:


> If I get another combo, I want the ability to play jazz, blues, rock, metal, and modern instrumental prog. Needs great, warm cleans. Not for gigging—home use only for now. Still, I’d like it not to be too heavy so I won’t mind taking it to jam with friends. Must have a good fx loop. So do I want a Mark 5:35 or a Mark IV?



The way I've heard it described...

The Mark V is much more versatile. Has a more usable 2nd channel.

The Mark IV has a better sounding clean and lead channel.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Aug 5, 2018)

Jake said:


> I'm moving into a new place next week where I can no longer be loud so my Mark IV is going to sit until I buy my own place which is truly just sad.
> 
> Also sad for the 5153 and the Triple Recto but at least I have the Axe FX with headphones and low volume studio monitors.
> 
> Debating selling the Mark because money is good but I also love it too much



Sell one of the other two before you sell the IV. They still make those.


----------



## Wizard of Ozz (Aug 5, 2018)

Deadpool_25 said:


> If I get another combo, I want the ability to play jazz, blues, rock, metal, and modern instrumental prog. Needs great, warm cleans. Not for gigging—home use only for now. Still, I’d like it not to be too heavy so I won’t mind taking it to jam with friends. Must have a good fx loop. So do I want a Mark 5:35 or a Mark IV?



Mark IV


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Aug 5, 2018)

Mark IV Rev A vs. Rev B. Differences?

Edit: and how is the Fx loop?


----------



## DudeManBrother (Aug 5, 2018)

Deadpool_25 said:


> Mark IV Rev A vs. Rev B. Differences?
> 
> Edit: and how is the Fx loop?


Both versions are awesome. I prefer the B because the R2 channel has more gain and is great for all types distorted tones maybe outside of modern metal (but can do with a boost), but the lead channel does it in spades. The B has a larger transformer than the A which might play a part in a small tone difference between them. Other than that, I think the A used a 12at7 for the Reverb tube like all the early boogies, and the B switched to an ax7. 

The effects loop is great, but different in each. The A has two mono series loops; one is always on, and a second that’s switchable. The B can do mono or stereo and send effects in stereo through another amp if desired.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 5, 2018)

Deadpool_25 said:


> Mark IV Rev A vs. Rev B. Differences?
> 
> Edit: and how is the Fx loop?



http://forum.grailtone.com/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=5987


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Aug 5, 2018)

Just might have to pick up a MIVb...


----------



## DudeManBrother (Aug 5, 2018)

Deadpool_25 said:


> Just might have to pick up a MIVb...


You won’t be disappointed if you do. Classic country, jazz, blues, classic rock, stoner, doom, tech death, prog etc. all easily obtainable once you learn how to dial in a Mark IV.


----------



## Wizard of Ozz (Aug 5, 2018)

Deadpool_25 said:


> Mark IV Rev A vs. Rev B. Differences?
> 
> Edit: and how is the Fx loop?



Just to add to the above... The MK4B has more gain and is voiced a bit brighter. The fx loop set up is better in the MK4B too imho. The fx loop sounds great and is very flexible. Clean thru mean, very easily too.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Aug 5, 2018)

Hmmmm. There’s a guy selling a MkIII around here too....


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Aug 5, 2018)

There's a guy with a MkIII Blue Stripe on my local craigslist for a pretty good price. I honestly can't tell you why I haven't bought it yet. If I didn't already have a MkV I definitely would have already.


----------



## Sephiroth952 (Aug 5, 2018)

THere is a blue stripe with all the fixings on GC's used site atm! Even has a evm which is nice.

https://www.guitarcenter.com/Used/Mesa-Boogie/Vintage-1990s-Mark-III-Combo-Tube-Guitar-Combo-Amp.gc


----------



## NinjaRaf (Aug 5, 2018)

Fx loop is great. I find my b to be tighter and brighter than my a.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Aug 5, 2018)

The guy here has his III limited edition listed for $2,600. I see them for like $1,000 less than that.

The MIV is listed at $1,400.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 5, 2018)

Deadpool_25 said:


> The guy here has his III limited edition listed for $2,600. I see them for like $1,000 less than that.
> 
> The MIV is listed at $1,400.



If you want versatility, you can get it with the III... but 1) It's a bitch to set up multiple sounds due to all the EQs being shared. 
And 2) I wouldn't pay $1600 for a Mark III, let alone $2600.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Aug 5, 2018)

Cool. So...back to the IV.

You can run stereo using the FX loop? I want to say that’s cool, but how is it any different than running the stereo output of your effects to a second amp’s fx loop return? And along the same lines, what’s the deal with that old simul satellite deally? Also seems like pretty much the same as just running into another amp’s fx loop...?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 5, 2018)

Deadpool_25 said:


> Cool. So...back to the IV.
> 
> You can run stereo using the FX loop? I want to say that’s cool, but how is it any different than running the stereo output of your effects to a second amp’s fx loop return? And along the same lines, what’s the deal with that old simul satellite deally? Also seems like pretty much the same as just running into another amp’s fx loop...?




From what I gather, the Satellite was a bare-bones amp specifically meant to be paired with the Mark IV to run a stereo rig. When you ran something into the left side of the Mark IV's stereo FX return, it would also run into the Satellite, giving you that stereo spread while the Mark IV ran the right side of the signal. 

TBH I wouldn't be surprised if you can get away with any other power amp. It's just Mesa probably prioritized the Satellite so they could sell another product.  It does have the added bonus of having on-board EQs, though.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Aug 5, 2018)

That’s kinda what I figured lol.

Anything else I should look out for on these combos? Things you experts would look at and say...”oh hellll no! That one’s a dud!”


----------



## Sephiroth952 (Aug 6, 2018)

Deadpool_25 said:


> That’s kinda what I figured lol.
> 
> Anything else I should look out for on these combos? Things you experts would look at and say...”oh hellll no! That one’s a dud!”


Not really much of a beware thing, but try to go with a short if your gonna grab a combo variant. The shorts can be rack mounted or thrown into a head cabinet.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Aug 6, 2018)

Sephiroth952 said:


> Not really much of a beware thing, but try to go with a short if your gonna grab a combo variant. The shorts can be rack mounted or thrown into a head cabinet.



Well...the one I’m looking at is a widebody. However, I don’t really need a rack mountable unit. And I while don’t envision a need for a head, I suppose I could always custom build a head case if the need strikes me.

(I’m good at rationalizing and justifying lol)


----------



## Sephiroth952 (Aug 6, 2018)

Deadpool_25 said:


> Well...the one I’m looking at is a widebody. However, I don’t really need a rack mountable unit. And I while don’t envision a need for a head, I suppose I could always custom build a head case if the need strikes me.
> 
> (I’m good at rationalizing and justifying lol)


The wide bodies are convertible too, just not rackmountable, so if that's definitely still an option! It is cool that the wide body has the voicing options on the front, but personally I find myself not touching them most the time.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Aug 10, 2018)

I'm having a tough time deciding between the IVb and the V:35. At about $1400, the IV is significantly less expensive. However I also think, and please correct me if I'm wrong, the IVb might be tougher to dial in--I had a V:25 head with 1x12 Recto cab and it was pretty easy to dial in IIRC. The V:35 is a significantly lighter, which is nice. What are some other pros/cons between the two?


----------



## Sephiroth952 (Aug 10, 2018)

Some good lighting today opened up a nice photo op.



Deadpool_25 said:


> I'm having a tough time deciding between the IVb and the V:35. At about $1400, the IV is significantly less expensive. However I also think, and please correct me if I'm wrong, the IVb might be tougher to dial in--I had a V:25 head with 1x12 Recto cab and it was pretty easy to dial in IIRC. The V:35 is a significantly lighter, which is nice. What are some other pros/cons between the two?



I'd personally go with the IVb, but I am also a little biased. The switching capabilities of the IV are great. Having a footswitchable effects loop is simply great. As for tough to dial its really not. Any mark series head is gonna come with a learning curve, you just got to learn how they act.

EDIT: Also with the Mid gain voicing, pull bright, and presence shift you can get really good low volume tones. Like lower than my TV low.


----------



## Bentaycanada (Aug 11, 2018)

I've owned a Mark V25 and V35, both were among the coolest amps I've played.

I'd love to get my hands on a vintage Mark IIC+, III or IV.

From what I've read the III is a real sleeper amp that's still killer despite being over shadowed.


----------



## Flick (Aug 11, 2018)

Deadpool_25 said:


> I'm having a tough time deciding between the IVb and the V:35. At about $1400, the IV is significantly less expensive. However I also think, and please correct me if I'm wrong, the IVb might be tougher to dial in--I had a V:25 head with 1x12 Recto cab and it was pretty easy to dial in IIRC. The V:35 is a significantly lighter, which is nice. What are some other pros/cons between the two?


Transformer size and power tube section. The IVB has a larger transformer and 6L6/EL34. That lends to better bass response and a overall bigger feel. MV35 has EL84s. It’s still a great amp but the bass is much smaller. Mark amps tend to be lighter in the low end in comparison to other amps. I would go with the IVB.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 11, 2018)

I had a friend who had a Mark 5:25 and hated it. Couldn't get the sound he wanted. Was flubbier than he wanted.

He got himself a Mesa Mark IV(a), and eventually a Triaxis with a Mesa 2:90. He much preferred those. Bigger and tighter sounding low end.


----------



## FitRocker33 (Aug 11, 2018)

Agreed with the above posts. Unboosted, my mark IV can actually get even tighter than my KSR Ares can. Boosted, the mark causes me to need an underwear change. So awesome I shudder with delight. Lol.


----------



## DudeManBrother (Aug 11, 2018)

I thought the V35 was better than the V25, and both were cool little amps; but they were not on the Mark IV level for me. They do a decent approximation of the IV sound, but it’s not the same and I prefer the real deal. Plus the IV can do all sorts of awesome low power options (tweed-class A-triode) that still crush those other V’s thanks in large part to the glass and transformers.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Aug 11, 2018)

At that price you can find a used mkv90 if you're patient. Though maybe a couple hundred more. 

I've heard the iv wins for overdrive but I love my v


----------



## TedEH (Aug 12, 2018)

I'll be the first to say that I love the little V:25 BUT the power section does make a pretty big difference, and I could understand why that would be a deal breaker for someone who wants the full "Mark series amp experience". I reaaaaally like the clean sounds I can get from the 25, and I think power tubes in there lend themselves to the kind of clean sounds I like. I've never played a clean amp that I liked better than the 25. At the same time, I think the little power tubes take something away from the gain sound. It's always like I hear my tone in there, but it's just a liiiiitle bit hairier than I'd like, a little more harsh, fizzy, etc. The "real" IV blows the 25 out of the water for gain.


----------



## Bentaycanada (Aug 13, 2018)

I might have a link to a Studio Preamp, that I’m excited to try out.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Aug 14, 2018)

How do you guys feel about the IV’s cleans? Good? Great? Although you guys have convinced me to go IV over V:35, I find myself eyeballing the Lonestar. I know it won’t have the awesome gain of a IV but those cleans are tempting too, especially since I could run some distortion pedals I really like (BE-OD; AMT M2, R2, or P2).

What do you think? 

“Lonestar cleans are way better than IV cleans!” 

Or...

“The IV’s cleans are amazing! STFU and just get the IV already!”


----------



## InCasinoOut (Aug 14, 2018)

Since my Mark V:35 is my first tube amp, I have a question.

How much of a difference is their in the bass response of it's EL84 power section vs the same in the V:90 6L6 when it comes to recording with a reactive load box and good IRs? Is that factor only more perceptible when actually listening and playing through a real cab in the room or does that bass response of a higher wattage amp also come through when using a load box? I got mine with home recording through a Suhr RL as first priority, which it kills at. 2nd priority was being loud enough to jam with my drummer buddy through a 2x12, which it can do and why I went with the 35 instead of the 25. 

I still find myself wanting to eventually pick up a used EVH 5153 for jamming and leave the Mark at home most of the time... Or maybe a Fryette PowerStation! IDK


----------



## protest (Aug 14, 2018)

Deadpool_25 said:


> How do you guys feel about the IV’s cleans? Good? Great? Although you guys have convinced me to go IV over V:35, I find myself eyeballing the Lonestar. I know it won’t have the awesome gain of a IV but those cleans are tempting too, especially since I could run some distortion pedals I really like (BE-OD; AMT M2, R2, or P2).
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> ...



What kind of cleans do you like and what is more important to you clean sounds or high gain sounds? Mark IV cleans are skinny and bright, and the Lone Stars are fat and more powerful. Basically if you use a Mark V and switch between Clean and Fat w/Bold on you can get an idea of the difference between the IV and the LS. The IV also has R2 though that can be setup as a clean as well.


----------



## TedEH (Aug 14, 2018)

Deadpool_25 said:


> “The IV’s cleans are amazing! STFU and just get the IV already!”


This one. The cleans on the V:25 are slightly better in my books, but the IV can do the clean thing just fine on its own. Takes pedals well too if that's your thing. IMO bright is a good thing when it comes to cleans. And in terms of "skinny" sounding, the bass control (as with all the controls) on the clean channel are very sensitive. If I was on the fence about a IV, I wouldn't let concerns about the clean channel stop me.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Aug 14, 2018)

Deadpool_25 said:


> How do you guys feel about the IV’s cleans? Good? Great? Although you guys have convinced me to go IV over V:35, I find myself eyeballing the Lonestar. I know it won’t have the awesome gain of a IV but those cleans are tempting too, especially since I could run some distortion pedals I really like (BE-OD; AMT M2, R2, or P2).
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> ...


I've always heard that the mark v beats the iv for cleans. BUT if you look at posts from before the v existed people talk about how amazing and versatile the iv is for both cleans and distortion. So I think you'll be fine.

But if all else fails just get a v90. Used, they cost about as much as a new v35. You get a third channel and a big power section.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Aug 14, 2018)

Thanks guys. Yeah I very much preferred the fat mode on my 5:25. I like that warm clean a lot. I remember loving the clean on my old Tremoverb (should’ve kept that amp).


----------



## DudeManBrother (Aug 14, 2018)

Deadpool_25 said:


> Thanks guys. Yeah I very much preferred the fat mode on my 5:25. I like that warm clean a lot. I remember loving the clean on my old Tremoverb (should’ve kept that amp).


I’ve never had an issue getting a fat warm clean tone from my IV. I do like the Tremoverb clean channel quite a bit too; but they both can do fat bottom, glassy top exceptionally well. 


InCasinoOut said:


> Since my Mark V:35 is my first tube amp, I have a question.
> 
> How much of a difference is their in the bass response of it's EL84 power section vs the same in the V:90 6L6 when it comes to recording with a reactive load box and good IRs? Is that factor only more perceptible when actually listening and playing through a real cab in the room or does that bass response of a higher wattage amp also come through when using a load box? I got mine with home recording through a Suhr RL as first priority, which it kills at. 2nd priority was being loud enough to jam with my drummer buddy through a 2x12, which it can do and why I went with the 35 instead of the 25.
> 
> I still find myself wanting to eventually pick up a used EVH 5153 for jamming and leave the Mark at home most of the time... Or maybe a Fryette PowerStation! IDK



The bass response is more noticeable through a cab in the room. For recording: the bass is going to be low (shelved and/or high passed) on guitar, to make room for kicks and bass, and EL84’s provide enough low end to accomplish this easily. They don’t have the thump of 6L6’s in a room, but that is usually EQ’d out for recording anyways. If you start playing live more, that’s where the 6L6 will shine.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Aug 14, 2018)

That is always the gotcha - as a guitarist you don't really need low end in a mix.


----------



## TedEH (Aug 14, 2018)

Whenever I'm on bass, I like to make the argument you don't need that low end from guitars when jamming either. 

In somewhat seriousness though, not trying to add in bass on the mini heads has the double benefit of keeping your bassist happy and not eating up all your headroom.


----------



## NinjaRaf (Aug 14, 2018)

I loved the tone on the V25. Flubby is not what I would call it, but I can see how that could happen pretty easily for someone unfamiliar with how to dial these things in. The 90 watt does compare to the 25s tone. The 25 sounds better. But volume will become an issue if you want to play it with a band. I also ran mine through a Power Station. Without that, the low end was definitely lacking. Traded that little guy for a full size V and was very disappointed. Eventually ended up on the IV, which is a much better amp than any of the Vs. Cleans on the IV are good.


----------



## TedEH (Aug 14, 2018)

NinjaRaf said:


> The 90 watt does compare to the 25s tone. The 25 sounds better.


Wow, I hadn't heard this before, but that's interesting. I assumed that the 90 would be better cause it's basically the same pres as the 25, but with a bigger power section, more or less? I haven't actually played through a 90w in a long time, but I remember thinking "nah, I'll keep the amps I've got". I figured it was just the room or something.


----------



## NinjaRaf (Aug 14, 2018)

Definitely NOT the same pre as the 90 watt! Its more saturated and and compressed, for sure. REALLY REALLY fun amp to play. I know a couple of guys who have had both and preferred the tone of the 25. If I could have that V25 preamp in a single rack unit format and run it through a VHT 2902, I think I would be very VERY happy.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Aug 14, 2018)

Weird. My 90 definitely sounds good. Never played a 25 though.


----------



## NinjaRaf (Aug 14, 2018)

I fought with my 90 for the 6 months I had it. Never had that issue with the 25, or either of my IVs.


----------



## TedEH (Aug 15, 2018)

Had a jam yesterday using the 25 and on whim decided to flip to the crunch channel for the whole set instead of using any of the lead modes aaaaaaaand: 

I don't find R2 on the IV to be very useful but the crunch mode on the 25 is so satisfying.


----------



## NinjaRaf (Aug 15, 2018)

Yup, definitely agree. R2 on the IV is useless to me. But that Crunch mode on CH1 on the 25 is fucking magical!

Also, ended up selling my IVb for my asking price this weekend, so if anyone was interested, its gone now.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Aug 15, 2018)

Yeah that crunch mode is amazing. I love it. Just wish it didn’t share channels with the clean modes. My favorite two modes on there are fat and crunch.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Aug 15, 2018)

Deadpool_25 said:


> Yeah that crunch mode is amazing. I love it. Just wish it didn’t share channels with the clean modes. My favorite two modes on there are fat and crunch.


V90 solves that problem.


----------



## NinjaRaf (Aug 15, 2018)

It definitely doesn't. That crunch mode doesn't sound nearly as good on the 90 watt.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Aug 15, 2018)

NinjaRaf said:


> It definitely doesn't. That crunch mode doesn't sound nearly as good on the 90 watt.


Okay I've really got to hear one of these 25s.

Does the 25 mojo carry over to the 35?


----------



## NinjaRaf (Aug 15, 2018)

Dunno, haven't played a 35.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Aug 15, 2018)

Yeah the crunch on the 25 is different than on the 90 (which is still good). The 35 _should_ be the same as the 25 as it’s the exact same preamp but with a more robust power section (though that can change things, it shouldn’t make it worse). I will need to go check out the 35 locally to make sure if the one MB dealer here has one in stock.


----------



## FILTHnFEAR (Aug 15, 2018)

What are the main differences between a IV and a V? Are they both midi capable?

I'm gassing hard for a new amp, and I really love all the clips I hear of both, though I've never played a Mark before.


----------



## tedtan (Aug 15, 2018)

Deadpool_25 said:


> Yeah the crunch on the 25 is different than on the 90 (which is still good). The 35 _should_ be the same as the 25 as it’s the exact same preamp but with a more robust power section (though that can change things, it shouldn’t make it worse). I will need to go check out the 35 locally to make sure if the one MB dealer here has one in stock.



He could be getting more power amp breakup from turning the 25 up louder than the 90 watter.


----------



## TedEH (Aug 15, 2018)

I don't think either is MIDI capable? The IV is absolutely not. The V, I have no idea.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Aug 15, 2018)

tedtan said:


> He could be getting more power amp breakup from turning the 25 up louder than the 90 watter.




While that’s true, the two preamps are still slightly different I think.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Aug 15, 2018)

TedEH said:


> I don't think either is MIDI capable? The IV is absolutely not. The V, I have no idea.



Neither the 5:25 or 35 are MIDI capable.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 15, 2018)

TedEH said:


> I don't think either is MIDI capable? The IV is absolutely not. The V, I have no idea.



The only Mark-series amp that's MIDI capable is the JP2C. Besides that, it's the Triple Crowns and the TriAxis.

EDIT: If you wanna use MIDI switching for the basic things, like channel switching and EQ on/off, get an RJM Switch Gizmo or Voodo Labs Control Switcher. Those'll work fine for the Mark IV and anything before. For the Mark V, you need the RJM Amp Gizmo.


----------



## TedEH (Aug 15, 2018)

My guess is that MIDI only applies to the JP then? Edit: Ninja'd


----------



## DudeManBrother (Aug 15, 2018)

FILTHnFEAR said:


> What are the main differences between a IV and a V? Are they both midi capable?
> 
> I'm gassing hard for a new amp, and I really love all the clips I hear of both, though I've never played a Mark before.


The IV is the result of tweaks and updates to the Mark lineage. It’s got its own unique voice from the Marks before it. The V is almost like a reissue of sorts. It’s a bit IIC+, IV, and the original as far as preamp is concerned, with its own option laden power section. 
Only the JP2C has midi capabilities in the Mark line, which is another fantastic amp to add to the hunt. You can’t really go wrong with any of them, but it’s nice try as many as possible; as it can be overwhelming to someone not used to so many tonal options and tone stacks placed so early in the preamp.


----------



## Bentaycanada (Aug 16, 2018)

I just picked up the Mercuriall ReAxis, and I have to say, as a long time Mesa Mark user, this is the first digital modeler I've played that nails the Mark's tone. I've played the Mooer, Atomic, Axe Fx Ultra and Helix versions. While some have been alright, this VST is hands down miles better.
Plus it's only $69.99!?! That incredible for what it does! Highly recommended to any Mark series fan!


----------



## mnemonic (Aug 16, 2018)

Bentaycanada said:


> I just picked up the Mercuriall ReAxis, and I have to say, as a long time Mesa Mark user, this is the first digital modeler I've played that nails the Mark's tone. I've played the Mooer, Atomic, Axe Fx Ultra and Helix versions. While some have been alright, this VST is hands down miles better.
> Plus it's only $69.99!?! That incredible for what it does! Highly recommended to any Mark series fan!



I saw some comparison video on YouTube someone did comparing a real Mark IV, mercurial, Axe FX, mooer, and a few other vst’s. The real Mark, Mercurual, and the Axe Fx ones all sounded very good and about on par with eachother. They made all the others sound like trash.

If I were recording and using VST’s (and didn’t have an Axe FX) it would be on my list.


Edit- found the video.


----------



## Bentaycanada (Aug 16, 2018)

mnemonic said:


> I saw some comparison video on YouTube someone did comparing a real Mark IV, mercurial, Axe FX, mooer, and a few other vst’s. The real Mark, Mercurual, and the Axe Fx ones all sounded very good and about on par with eachother. They made all the others sound like trash.
> 
> If I were recording and using VST’s (and didn’t have an Axe FX) it would be on my list.
> 
> ...




Well I have to admit, I just watched the video and I thought #1 was Mercuriall and #2 was the real amp! That’s pretty mind blowing!


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Aug 16, 2018)

That was a cool video. I’m going to look up his other videos for sure.

I thought 1,2, and 5 were amazing. The ReAxis sounded spot on there.

While I’m not sad I sold my Axe FX (awesome though it was), I’m definitely monitoring to see whatever the next iteration of the AX8 is. Sounds too good and has too many excellent amp models. I just have to make myself use it simply and not get sucked into the tweaking rabbit hole.


----------



## TedEH (Aug 16, 2018)

I think the only one in that video I really didn't like was #4. Something about it was just weird. Too nasal maybe?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 16, 2018)

TedEH said:


> I think the only one in that video I really didn't like was #4. Something about it was just weird. Too nasal maybe?


Ive used that particular VST and I didn't like it. As he said he profiled the tone of the amp and that's it. The EQ doesn't work like either the 3 band or 5 band of the mark 3. It's weird. 

And yeah confirms I need a Mark 4 even more since I preferred it the most. The Triaxis was 2nd, Ax8 3rd, Mark 3 vst 4th, and Mooer deeeead last.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Aug 16, 2018)

#1 and #5 were the best for me. I guess if I ever ditch my mk3 and kemper the ax8 would get me pretty much in the mark iv ballpark.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 16, 2018)

KnightBrolaire said:


> #1 and #5 were the best for me. I guess if I ever ditch my mk3 and kemper the ax8 would get me pretty much in the mark iv ballpark.



My favorite amp models in the AX8 were the Mark IV, Mark IIC++, the TriAxis, and the Cameron amps. So yeah. And my main amp in the Helix is the IV. So they do real good jobs.


----------



## Wizard of Ozz (Aug 16, 2018)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> My favorite amp models in the AX8 were the Mark IV, Mark IIC++, the TriAxis, and the Cameron amps. So yeah. And my main amp in the Helix is the IV. So they do real good jobs.



And the real deal MKIIC++ and MKIV sound even better.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Aug 16, 2018)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> My favorite amp models in the AX8 were the Mark IV, Mark IIC++, the TriAxis, and the Cameron amps. So yeah. And my main amp in the Helix is the IV. So they do real good jobs.



My favorite amps for gain in the Axe FX included the HBE, 5150, and VH4 models.


----------



## protest (Aug 21, 2018)

Kind of a JP2C advertisement, but it's a pretty cool video of Petrucci going through his albums and recreating the tone on the JP2C.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Aug 21, 2018)

all that video does is make me want a IIc+ and a dual recto now.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Aug 21, 2018)

KnightBrolaire said:


> all that video does is make me want a IIc+ and a dual recto now.


Being alive makes me want a iic+ and a dual recto.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 21, 2018)

So
I got a Mark IVb on the way
Rack head with a footswitch.


----------



## Flick (Aug 21, 2018)

I recently joined a band. Finally able to crank the JP2C. I’ve been through the ENGLs, 5153, 6505. Nothing even comes close to how tight the JP2C is. Not only cuts through but sits in the live band mix.


----------



## Wizard of Ozz (Aug 21, 2018)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> So
> I got a Mark IVb on the way
> Rack head with a footswitch.


----------



## Wizard of Ozz (Aug 21, 2018)

Flick said:


> I recently joined a band. Finally able to crank the JP2C. I’ve been through the ENGLs, 5153, 6505. Nothing even comes close to how tight the JP2C is. Not only cuts through but sits in the live band mix.



I really, really dig the JP2C. It's the ultimate culmination of the Mark series as far as tone + versatility go for a single unit gigging amp. I love the feature set and the tone kills.


----------



## Drew (Aug 21, 2018)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> So
> I got a Mark IVb on the way
> Rack head with a footswitch.


Congrats - a Mark-IVB combo was I think the first Mesa I ever played, and I STILL think that that's about the pinnacle of lead guitar tone (if the V falls short, it's not by much, so I'm happy with mine). Great clean, too, though I never found a use for Rhythm 2.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 21, 2018)

Drew said:


> Congrats - a Mark-IVB combo was I think the first Mesa I ever played, and I STILL think that that's about the pinnacle of lead guitar tone (if the V falls short, it's not by much, so I'm happy with mine). Great clean, too, though I never found a use for Rhythm 2.



I got a Mark III that does crunchy sounds real well when tweaked, so a bad R2 isn't much of a concern. I just want a nice clean and nice heavy rhythm with the lead channel. So I'm set. 

I'm kinda curious at how well it takes dirt pedals on the clean channel. Kinda wanna experiment in that realm eventually. 



Wizard of Ozz said:


>



You're scaring me.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Aug 21, 2018)

How does the JP2C compare to the mkiv in iic+ mode? Is it dramatically different? I'm assuming the jp preamp is closer to the original iic+ schematic?


----------



## Wizard of Ozz (Aug 21, 2018)

LiveOVErdrive said:


> How does the JP2C compare to the mkiv in iic+ mode? Is it dramatically different? I'm assuming the jp preamp is closer to the original iic+ schematic?



Do you mean the Mark V in IIC+ mode? The Mark IV doesn't have a IIC+ mode?

The MKV in the IIC+ mode doesn't sound much like the original IIC+... not the HRG nor DRG version... not sure which they were shooting for as it was never disclosed. The JP2C was based on the MKIIC+ HRG (100W PT/Reverb/Graphic). And it sounds like a close relative... just not immediate family.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Aug 21, 2018)

Wizard of Ozz said:


> Do you mean the Mark V in IIC+ mode? The Mark IV doesn't have a IIC+ mode?
> 
> The MKV in the IIC+ mode doesn't sound much like the original IIC+... not the HRG nor DRG version... not sure which they were shooting for as it was never disclosed. The JP2C was based on the MKIIC+ HRG (100W PT/Reverb/Graphic). And it sounds like a close relative... just not immediate family.


I did mean the v, yes. Typo.


----------



## Drew (Aug 21, 2018)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I just want a nice clean and nice heavy rhythm with the lead channel. So I'm set.


Yeah you are.  

I understand the biggest difference in the JP2C vs the V for getting the IIC+ vibe down is the output transformer. Since I've never as crazy about the IIC+ tone as I was about the IV, and as I understand one of the other major differences is the clean channel doesn't really break up (and, as Ch 2 Edge became a surprise favorite of mine with singlecoils) the JP2C wasn't the right amp for _me_... But if you want that, then yeah, the JP2C will have a bit more immediate of an attack than the V in IIC+ mode.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Aug 21, 2018)

This isn’t the first time I’ve heard of someone not having a use for R2 on the IVb. As I’m considering a IVb, I’m curious. Can you guys elaborate a bit? What is it that the channel gets wrong? What is it actually supposed to do and does it not do it well? Etc.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Aug 21, 2018)

This isn’t the first time I’ve heard of someone not having a use for R2 on the IVb. As I’m considering a IVb, I’m curious. Can you guys elaborate a bit? What is it that the channel gets wrong? What is it actually supposed to do and does it not do it well? Etc.


----------



## TedEH (Aug 21, 2018)

I often say I'm not big on R2 on my IVa, but I was noodling with it yesterday and.... it's good for some tones, not for others. With a boost trying to make a "metal" ish tone out of it? Nah, not great. Leads? Meh. BUT- it can still do some cool stuff. I've got el34s in mine, which I think helps. Keep the gain low, and use a single coil or split or something and you can get a cool twangy pushed-light-crunch kind of a sound. I find the key to R2 is to keep the gain low. Don't treat it as a "rock crunch", since it's not great at that. Instead, think of it as a very-pushed clean, or suuuuper mild crunch and I think it does that pretty well.


----------



## FitRocker33 (Aug 21, 2018)

Would have to agree with the above post. R1 and the Lead channel are the MKIVs bread and butter though.


----------



## TedEH (Aug 21, 2018)

Yup. R1 is great. Lead is great. R2 is...... honestly, the things it does do, it does pretty nicely. It's nice for that Opeth-y mellow "I can't tell if this is clean or distorted" kind of noodly sound.


----------



## protest (Aug 21, 2018)

Wizard of Ozz said:


> The Mark IV doesn't have a IIC+ mode?



Triode with the Presence pulled is the IV's "C+ mode", right? It's either pulled
Presence or pulled Bright and I think Harmonic.


----------



## Drew (Aug 21, 2018)

TedEH said:


> Yup. R1 is great. Lead is great. R2 is...... honestly, the things it does do, it does pretty nicely. It's nice for that Opeth-y mellow "I can't tell if this is clean or distorted" kind of noodly sound.


Yeah, it's basically that. Sort of a dark, smooth, mid-gain sort of sound, and I just found I preferred Rhythm 1 breaking up for gritty clean sounds, and Lead for even lower gain lead sounds. It's sort of just a boring, generic, vintage gain sort of channel. I sort of associated it with the tones you'd see blues-rock cover bands getting out of their massive rack setups around the same time.


----------



## protest (Aug 21, 2018)

TedEH said:


> I often say I'm not big on R2 on my IVa, but I was noodling with it yesterday and.... it's good for some tones, not for others. With a boost trying to make a "metal" ish tone out of it? Nah, not great. Leads? Meh. BUT- it can still do some cool stuff. I've got el34s in mine, which I think helps. Keep the gain low, and use a single coil or split or something and you can get a cool twangy pushed-light-crunch kind of a sound. I find the key to R2 is to keep the gain low. Don't treat it as a "rock crunch", since it's not great at that. Instead, think of it as a very-pushed clean, or suuuuper mild crunch and I think it does that pretty well.



Yea pretty much this exactly. It's a great dirty clean/alt clean channel. It's a fatter, darker, dirtier clean than R1. It's a cool alternative.


----------



## DudeManBrother (Aug 21, 2018)

I’m thinking I’m going to make a quick video of R2. Mine sounds totally heavy to me. It’s less compressed than the Lead channel, but a clean boost solves that.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 21, 2018)

R1 and R2 also share the same bass and middle, so it's kinda hard to balance the low end on both channels, I imagine. Either your clean channel will be too thin to get a tighter R2, or your R2 would be too muddy to get a bigger-sounding clean.


----------



## DudeManBrother (Aug 21, 2018)

Too late to edit this into the last post. Nothing special ie quick and sloppy; but it at the very least gives a loose idea of R2, at least on my amp: without a boost, boosted, and boosted with an MXR 10 band (very subtle difference)
https://www.bitchute.com/video/rXjysKyzXyw1/


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Aug 21, 2018)

DudeManBrother said:


> Too late to edit this into the last post. Nothing special ie quick and sloppy; but it at the very least gives a loose idea of R2, at least on my amp: without a boost, boosted, and boosted with an MXR 10 band (very subtle difference)
> https://www.bitchute.com/video/rXjysKyzXyw1/


I really like that. 

Damn do I need a mark iv now?


----------



## DudeManBrother (Aug 21, 2018)

LiveOVErdrive said:


> I really like that.
> 
> Damn do I need a mark iv now?


Everyone needs a Mark IV haha. But yeah it’s totally a capable heavy rhythm tone IMO even without a boost, if you like to dig into the strings a bit, and then switching over to the lead channel is creamy gain for days which is perfect for solos


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 21, 2018)

It's worth noting that Mark IVA and Mark IVB have differently voiced R2s. The IVB has more gain.


----------



## TedEH (Aug 22, 2018)

Based on the sound, I'd say that the clip is a B then? Cause my R2 doesn't quite sound like that, hah.


----------



## DudeManBrother (Aug 22, 2018)

Yeah it’s a IVb


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Aug 22, 2018)

Fucking peer pressure


----------



## DudeManBrother (Aug 22, 2018)

Deadpool_25 said:


> Fucking peer pressure


Hell yeah man! Welcome to the club haha. What do you think so far?


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Aug 22, 2018)

one of us, one of us goobledi gobbledi doo


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Aug 22, 2018)

DudeManBrother said:


> Hell yeah man! Welcome to the club haha. What do you think so far?



It was a 2 hour drive each way and I just got home and have to eat then crash, so I won’t know til tomorrow.


----------



## DudeManBrother (Aug 23, 2018)




----------



## Triple7 (Aug 23, 2018)

Deadpool_25 said:


> It was a 2 hour drive each way and I just got home and have to eat then crash, so I won’t know til tomorrow.



Nice man. I can relate. I drove from NY to PA to get my IVa and cab. I believe it was 3 hours each way. Totally worth it.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Aug 23, 2018)

Deadpool_25 said:


> It was a 2 hour drive each way and I just got home and have to eat then crash, so I won’t know til tomorrow.


Congrats, there is a rig that looks JUST LIKE THAT up in the pine country FS. I assume maybe you got it.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Aug 23, 2018)

The906 said:


> Congrats, there is a rig that looks JUST LIKE THAT up in the pine country FS. I assume maybe you got it.



Pine Country?


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Aug 23, 2018)

Payson ad, looks like its been taken down.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Aug 23, 2018)

The906 said:


> Payson ad, looks like its been taken down.



Yup. That’s the one


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Aug 23, 2018)

Deadpool_25 said:


> Yup. That’s the one


NIce! I can think of worse 2 hour drives to take around here.....


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Aug 23, 2018)

Deadpool_25 said:


> It was a 2 hour drive each way and I just got home and have to eat then crash, so I won’t know til tomorrow.



Been there, man. I drove ~3 hours each way from Austin to Dallas and back to get my white Mesa Traditional 4x12 and would gladly do it again for the same deal. I did the same 3 hours for my Ultra Lead and again for my 50/CL as well. Killer gear is always worth that headache


----------



## protest (Aug 23, 2018)

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> Been there, man. I drove ~3 hours each way from Austin to Dallas and back to get my white Mesa Traditional 4x12 and would gladly do it again for the same deal. I did the same 3 hours for my Ultra Lead and again for my 50/CL as well. Killer gear is always worth that headache



It's not a headache when it's killer gear! I drove into the hellhole that is North Jersey for a purple Soldano, and 2 hrs on snow covered back roads for my Herbert. Enjoyed it.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Aug 23, 2018)

The906 said:


> NIce! I can think of worse 2 hour drives to take around here.....



Yeah man. So true. It was a nice drive. And Payson is pretty nice. Was also about 15° cooler I think. Just a few more hours before I can go plug the IVb in.

Edit: Also it was an older guy that owned it and it seems to be in great shape. I think he bought it new.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Aug 23, 2018)

protest said:


> It's not a headache when it's killer gear! I drove into the hellhole that is North Jersey for a purple Soldano, and 2 hrs on snow covered back roads for my Herbert. Enjoyed it.



North Jersey?? Man, you really wanted that Soldano


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Aug 23, 2018)

Must. Read. Manual. 

Seriously though, It’s not thaaaat crazy but there are definitely a lot of options. I just spent a couple hours noodling a bit. It does have a nice clean. R2 isn’t bad at all. Seems to do a decent pushed clean up to a decent kinda-heavy crunch. The lead is pretty good too. It’ll take a bit of tweaking on all channels though.

I started out playing the combo by itself, then dragged the Mesa 4x12 out. Definitely liked it better through that. I thought it benefited from the added low end. And it’s loud AF (though I suppose all my amps are). My neighbors are super cool and usually say they can’t hear me playing anyway, but I doubt they couldn’t hear that.

For now, although it’s an AWESOME amp, I’m not in love. I’m definitely optimistic though. I know a couple hours wasn’t nearly enough for me to get this bad boy dialed in. I also didn’t even try a boost or anything yet. Just straight in with a bit of reverb when messing with R1 & R2.


----------



## Vince (Aug 23, 2018)

Flick said:


> I play the same style of death metal thru a JP2C. Tightest metal tone, grail worthy. If you want to get the brutal tone and keep it clean, I strongly advise the Fortin Zuul. I run channel three: gain(pulled) 4 o’clock, presence pulled 11 oclock, treble 10 oclock, mid 10 oclock, bass 7 oclock, 5-Band eq set in V shape, shred switch engaged. Zuul in effects loops and using the key input, set to 10 oclock. That is for live sound. Under recording, especially for double tracking, back the gain down to 2-3 o’clock and lower the 80/250 eq Sliders a bit. Playing a KM7 w/ Fluence pickups.



This is actually really close to how I run mine. Running the gain hot with the treble down at 10 o'clock really gives the JP2C a grizzly tone, similar to a recto but still a refined Mark version of that sound. I go for two kinds of rhythm sounds myself, one similar to how you set yours for really heavy riffs, and if I want the riff to have more bite and less grit, I go with the gain down to 1 or 2 o clock (still pulled), but with the treble up to 1 or 2 o'clock as well, pointed at the E of the word Treble. Right there, just those little changes are wildly different sounding!

Also, just a suggestion, the Shred mode is good on the JP2C, but I'm still finding tighter sounds with other overdrives. I've especially liked the Grid Slammer and Maxon 808 with the JP, really sounds amazing with either of those in front.


----------



## DudeManBrother (Aug 23, 2018)

Deadpool_25 said:


> Must. Read. Manual.
> 
> Seriously though, It’s not thaaaat crazy but there are definitely a lot of options. I just spent a couple hours noodling a bit. It does have a nice clean. R2 isn’t bad at all. Seems to do a decent pushed clean up to a decent kinda-heavy crunch. The lead is pretty good too. It’ll take a bit of tweaking on all channels though.
> 
> ...


A good general starting point is gain on 8 pulled, treble 8, bass 1, mids 7, presence 2 pulled, then mess with channel and master volume; GEQ in the classic V; simul class, pentode, mid gain- and then start adjusting to taste


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Aug 24, 2018)

DudeManBrother said:


> A good general starting point is gain on 8 pulled, treble 8, bass 1, mids 7, presence 2 pulled, then mess with channel and master volume; GEQ in the classic V; simul class, pentode, mid gain- and then start adjusting to taste


 Cool thanks man. I’ll definitely check that out. What about drive? I need to check that manual to see the difference between gain and drive.


----------



## Wizard of Ozz (Aug 24, 2018)

Here are some oldie... but goodie MKIV settings:


----------



## protest (Aug 24, 2018)

Rules of the Mark IV (sort of)

Always use a closed back cab
Treble high, Mids mid, Bass low
Pull Fat always for metal
Pull Bright sometimes, mostly at lower volumes
Pull Bright + Mid Gain = Squeal
Harmonics = Clear, Mid Gain = Brutal
Presence in = Chunk, Presence Pulled = Liquid
Pentode = Harder Attack, Triode = Softer Attack
Simulclass = Bigger/Bolder, Class A = Smaller/Softer
Full Power = Louder/Stiffer, Tweed = More Quite/Saggier 
Also I think I remember liking higher channel volumes with a lower master setting better than low channel volumes and a higher master.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 24, 2018)

I'm also curoous about the lead gain and lead drive differences. My IV comes in this afternoon


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Aug 24, 2018)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'm also curoous about the lead gain and lead drive differences. My IV comes in this afternoon


The lead gain is your standard gain knob right after the first gain stage. The drive knob is after the second gain stage.


----------



## protest (Aug 24, 2018)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'm also curoous about the lead gain and lead drive differences. My IV comes in this afternoon



A lot of amps need their gain set in a specific range to sound their best. Gain too high and it gets over saturated and undefined, gain too low and it gets too bright and thin.

The Lead Gain and Lead Drive let you dial in the gain's "tone" at high and low gain levels. I'm testing my memory now, but I'm pretty sure higher Lead Gain sounds are fatter and higher Lead Drive sounds are tighter. Usually they're going to both fall in the same range when playing metal, 7-9, cause you want that chunk, but don't want it to get wooly or bloated.


----------



## DudeManBrother (Aug 24, 2018)

Yeah sorry, both gains on 8 to start. Then you play around at volume (settings will vary depending on how loud you’re playing) and lower one until you find the balance of tight gain, without over saturation. Then bring that back up to 8, and try the other gain. It’ll show you quickly how they differ, and it’s nice to hear what they do differently. I personally run lead gain around 7.5 and lead drive at 7 with medium/hot pickups. Different players like different things; but with a Mark, it’s really nice to have a decent starting point that you can reference. 
I also love the “all out agro” setting. It’s a huge fuzz sound and I’ll zone out with a strat playing Smashing Pumpkins style riffs all night long haha.


----------



## Wizard of Ozz (Aug 24, 2018)

For the lead channel:

I usually leave both Lead Gain & Lead Drive at 8 (Gain Pulled/Drive Not) +/-
Treble: 7-8
Mids: 0
Bass: 1
Presence: 7-8 Pulled
Graphic Eq: Classic "V" shape


----------



## NinjaRaf (Aug 24, 2018)

Having owned a IVa and IVb for the last 6 months, I really didn't notice much difference in R2 between the 2 amps. The b definitely has a more modern kind of sound than the a, but even that can be adjusted with EQ and stuff.

Also, the IV does have a IIC+ mode. The manual describes how to to use. I think its pull presence, pull lead gain, and flip one of the power amp switches.


----------



## Wizard of Ozz (Aug 24, 2018)

NinjaRaf said:


> Having owned a IVa and IVb for the last 6 months, I really didn't notice much difference in R2 between the 2 amps. The b definitely has a more modern kind of sound than the a, but even that can be adjusted with EQ and stuff.
> 
> Also, the IV does have a IIC+ mode. The manual describes how to to use. I think its pull presence, pull lead gain, and flip one of the power amp switches.



Yeah... it's like a IIC+ "setting"... someone mentioned this earlier. It's not a mode switch like the MKV has for example though. And it's not really close imho to the MKIIC+. Too compressed/smooth. Not nasty enough.


----------



## NinjaRaf (Aug 24, 2018)

Yeah, I agree its more of a setting, but they call it a mode in the manual. I havent played an actual IIC+, so cant really comment on that part. It just kinda decreases the volume and low end, and opens it up compared to regular settings.


----------



## Drew (Aug 24, 2018)

Wizard of Ozz said:


> Too compressed/smooth. Not nasty enough.


To be fair, this is exactly why I like the Mark-IV more than the IIC+.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Aug 24, 2018)

I am weirdly vibing on a mark IIB right now. Tempted to pick up a used one. What is wrong with me?


----------



## DudeManBrother (Aug 24, 2018)

LiveOVErdrive said:


> I am weirdly vibing on a mark IIB right now. Tempted to pick up a used one. What is wrong with me?


If you’re vibing it to stay a IIb then go for it. If you’re hoping for a IIc or later type of gain monster, they are a let down. The one I tested had no GEQ and was only 60 watts I believe. It’s still a cool amp with some excellent tones though.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Aug 24, 2018)

DudeManBrother said:


> If you’re vibing it to stay a IIb then go for it. If you’re hoping for a IIc or later type of gain monster, they are a let down. The one I tested had no GEQ and was only 60 watts I believe. It’s still a cool amp with some excellent tones though.


I'm sure at some point I'd get it into my head that I need to mod it closer to a iic+. That would be a mistake though I feel. 

I'd get a 100w with reverb and the GEQ of I got one at all. Play a bit of the lighter side of metal. Or just boost the shit out of it.


----------



## DudeManBrother (Aug 24, 2018)

LiveOVErdrive said:


> I'm sure at some point I'd get it into my head that I need to mod it closer to a iic+. That would be a mistake though I feel.
> 
> I'd get a 100w with reverb and the GEQ of I got one at all. Play a bit of the lighter side of metal. Or just boost the shit out of it.


I think the circuit layout is drastically different. They used to mod IIc into c+ when they had left over boards, but I don’t think Mike ever did IIb conversions. If you think the new Fillmore is a cool amp, then a IIb could be a great little amp in that vein. It’ll do gain and awesome cleans, but it’s not like the raunchy raw sounds of the later Marks.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Aug 24, 2018)

DudeManBrother said:


> I think the circuit layout is drastically different. They used to mod IIc into c+ when they had left over boards, but I don’t think Mike ever did IIb conversions. If you think the new Fillmore is a cool amp, then a IIb could be a great little amp in that vein. It’ll do gain and awesome cleans, but it’s not like the raunchy raw sounds of the later Marks.



I compared the circuit and it is .. Similar but not the same. Looks like there's one less gain stage in the drive. That said, the demos online are fantastic. There's some kind of vintage mojo there that I can't get out of my head.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Aug 24, 2018)

I heard the Mesa Mark VI has been leaked:


DudeManBrother said:


> If you’re vibing it to stay a IIb then go for it. If you’re hoping for a IIc or later type of gain monster, they are a let down. The one I tested had no GEQ and was only 60 watts I believe. It’s still a cool amp with some excellent tones though.


Is it like, Santana's "That same note" tone all day? Or was that an earlier version?


----------



## Sephiroth952 (Aug 24, 2018)

To give @Deadpool_25 an idea of the setting im running atm. (Note that the top eq is set for a R2 tone not a clean tone.)

In the back is Mid Gain, Triode, Class A. Both presence pots are pulled, as well as the gain pot. Switch over to harmonics if you are gonna turn it up.

https://imgur.com/TgoaoyZ


----------



## DudeManBrother (Aug 24, 2018)

The906 said:


> I heard the Mesa Mark VI has been leaked:
> 
> Is it like, Santana's "That same note" tone all day? Or was that an earlier version?


Santana had a Mark I and I think his King snake is also Mark I repro, probably with 60/100 watt selection. The IIb has any other channel and has a really nice gain sound. It just isn’t that raspy aggressive tone that the rest got. I think having a GEQ would really help with the tone shaping on the gain side too. I think it’s a really cool amp personally; I just wanted to iterate that it’s not a IIc+ in disguise for 1/2 the price.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 24, 2018)

DudeManBrother said:


> I think the circuit layout is drastically different. They used to mod IIc into c+ when they had left over boards, but I don’t think Mike ever did IIb conversions. If you think the new Fillmore is a cool amp, then a IIb could be a great little amp in that vein. It’ll do gain and awesome cleans, but it’s not like the raunchy raw sounds of the later Marks.





LiveOVErdrive said:


> I compared the circuit and it is .. Similar but not the same. Looks like there's one less gain stage in the drive. That said, the demos online are fantastic. There's some kind of vintage mojo there that I can't get out of my head.



Apparently the best thing they can do nowadays is the FX loop mod, not all-out convert it to a IIC+. The FX Loop mod is supposed to make it closer to a IIC, but that's it.

http://forum.grailtone.com/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=51959


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Aug 24, 2018)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Apparently the best thing they can do nowadays is the FX loop mod, not all-out convert it to a IIC+. The FX Loop mod is supposed to make it closer to a IIC, but that's it.
> 
> http://forum.grailtone.com/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=51959


That's pretty sweet. I think I need one. Gotta keep my eyes peeled for a head.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 24, 2018)

Honestly if I had the choice, I'd get a Mark III and mod it to ++ specs. Seems like it makes an already-brutal amp even MROE burtal.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Aug 24, 2018)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Honestly if I had the choice, I'd get a Mark III and mod it to ++ specs. Seems like it makes an already-brutal amp even MROE burtal.


I mean at some point I intend to own at least one of each number


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 24, 2018)

LiveOVErdrive said:


> I mean at some point I intend to own at least one of each number



And letter.
And sign.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Aug 24, 2018)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Honestly if I had the choice, I'd get a Mark III and mod it to ++ specs. Seems like it makes an already-brutal amp even MROE burtal.


mine is apparently modded to III+ /IIIC+ . It sounds mean as hell. I honestly like it more than the mark iv I had.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 24, 2018)




----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Aug 24, 2018)

I should just buy the damn blue stripe on my local Craigslist. Damn you guys and your sexy, sexy vintage marks!


----------



## Wizard of Ozz (Aug 24, 2018)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> And letter.
> And sign.



They are like Pokémon... gotta catch them all.


----------



## Wizard of Ozz (Aug 24, 2018)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> And letter.
> And sign.



They are like Pokémon... gotta catch them all.


----------



## Sephiroth952 (Aug 24, 2018)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> View attachment 63510



>mark IV

One of us, one of us, ONE OF US, ONE OF US!


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Aug 24, 2018)

My favorite thing about the whole mark series is that wicker and natural wood is SUPER METAL.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 24, 2018)

LiveOVErdrive said:


> My favorite thing about the whole mark series is that wicker and natural wood is SUPER METAL.



One of the main reasons I wanted it. 

For the longheads, I prefer the all-black look, but for the shortheads, the wicker looks so cool. 

Now I need a Torpedo Captor + 2nd EV speaker to run these sunsa bitches in stereo.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Aug 24, 2018)

I have a V90 and I can't stop looking at the wicker v25. 

And the wicker IIB. And iii. 

I either need more money or a new hobby.


----------



## pearl_07 (Aug 24, 2018)

Sat down with my tele this afternoon, and came to an unsuspected conclusion that Mark I mode on channel 2 of the V 90 is my favorite on channel 2. Bump up the gain, treble, and presence around 2-3 and mids and bass around 9-10 makes this channel sing with single coils. 

It has this thump in the lower end that I can't find with any other channel/mode and I think that's why it gets so little praise. Played it through a Phase 95 and I was in a wonderful Robin Trower territory.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Aug 24, 2018)

pearl_07 said:


> Sat down with my tele this afternoon, and came to an unsuspected conclusion that Mark I mode on channel 2 of the V 90 is my favorite on channel 2. Bump up the gain, treble, and presence around 2-3 and mids and bass around 9-10 makes this channel sing with single coils.
> 
> It has this thump in the lower end that I can't find with any other channel/mode and I think that's why it gets so little praise. Played it through a Phase 95 and I was in a wonderful Robin Trower territory.


Man I've got some sweet tones from that mode too but it is probably the hardest to dial in on the amp. 

Another unsung hero of that amp is the tweed mode in channel one. You can get some really nice mild crunch tones out of that.


----------



## FitRocker33 (Aug 24, 2018)

If wicker and hardwood is metal, than pottery barn and Michaels are the manliest stores Metalheads can patronize.

I’m going to buy some black yarn and crochet a bitchin turtleneck tomorrow. Who wants one?!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 26, 2018)

So I'm possibly about to buy a set of Tung Sol pre tubes in my Mark IV. Anyone else run this setup?


----------



## DudeManBrother (Aug 26, 2018)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> So I'm possibly about to buy a set of Tung Sol pre tubes in my Mark IV. Anyone else run this setup?


I don’t think I have a single brand set of tubes in any amp. I’ve got a small collection of Tung Sol low gain, matched, and high gain tubes that I typically reserve for V1 as they make the biggest difference there. I typically go with a balanced triode LPS for PI, and keep a variety of low noise Chinese tubes for Cathode Followers, JJ short plates for effects loops, reverb slots, etc. and in general a few quality tubes from most manufacturers to roll. 

In an already bright amp like the mark IV, I really like having a few JJ’s in there. I could imagine all Tung Sol’s might be a touch harsh. If you’re interested, I could probably swap in a full set of Tung Sols into my IV and make a quick sound clip for you this evening.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 26, 2018)

I got a set of Tung Sols in my Mark III, and I dig it there. And that's a brighter amp than the IV.  Was seeing other impressions before I went that route.


----------



## TedEH (Aug 27, 2018)

I was never too picky, but ended up with Tung Sols in V1 for both my Mark amps. The other spots didn't seem to care too much.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Sep 9, 2018)

...and suddenly I want a buxom boost, even though the mk3 is plenty mean on its own


----------



## FitRocker33 (Sep 9, 2018)

KnightBrolaire said:


> ...and suddenly I want a buxom boost, even though the mk3 is plenty mean on its own




I watched the same video not that long ago tonite. I wish my store had one in stock to try. I keep thinking I want another boost to go along side my 808 like a grind or something.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Sep 9, 2018)

FitRocker33 said:


> I watched the same video not that long ago tonite. I wish my store had one in stock to try. I keep thinking I want another boost to go along side my 808 like a grind or something.


I think I'll probably end up getting another clean boost since the mk3 is super mid heavy already and a ts/governor type pedal would be accentuate the midrange even further. From what I've heard of the grind it chops a lot of lows out and adds in kerrangy high mids, which doesn't seem appealing on a mark (plus you can already do that with the amp's shift voicings). It'd prob be fine with a thicker/darker amp like a recto (which is what fortin said it was really meant to be used with).


----------



## FitRocker33 (Sep 9, 2018)

KnightBrolaire said:


> I think I'll probably end up getting another clean boost since the mk3 is super mid heavy already and a ts/governor type pedal would be accentuate the midrange even further. From what I've heard of the grind it chops a lot of lows out and adds in kerrangy high mids, which doesn't seem appealing on a mark (plus you can already do that with the amp's shift voicings). It'd prob be fine with a thicker/darker amp like a recto (which is what fortin said it was really meant to be used with).



Noted.

My Ares is the only amp of the two that needs a boost to get the level of tightness I like. The mark does great alone, but with a boost it’s “more betterer”


----------



## mnemonic (Sep 10, 2018)

The buxom boost is a very legit boost. I’ve been super impressed with all the Friedman pedals.


----------



## Pseudo-Intellectual (Sep 11, 2018)

I have pretty much all the Mark series amps except the Mark I and the Mark V. I had the V but sold it due to the terrible tone coming out of it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 11, 2018)

So I'm gonna have to ditch my Mark III unfortunately. Had to think about which to keep, and I decided the IV is staying because I can get a more usable clean channel for it.

I'm eventually gonna replace the III down the road, though. Wanna see if I can get lucky and find either a Coliseum, Green Stripe, or a HRG Blue Stripe. That, or I'm thinking about finding a Quad pre.


----------



## Pseudo-Intellectual (Sep 11, 2018)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> So I'm gonna have to ditch my Mark III unfortunately. Had to think about which to keep, and I decided the IV is staying because I can get a more usable clean channel for it.
> 
> I'm eventually gonna replace the III down the road, though. Wanna see if I can get lucky and find either a Coliseum, Green Stripe, or a HRG Blue Stripe. That, or I'm thinking about finding a Quad pre.



The mark iv is good choice. If you can find a coliseum grab it! They are hard to come by now though.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 11, 2018)

Pseudo-Intellectual said:


> The mark iv is good choice. If you can find a coliseum grab it! They are hard to come by now though.



I don't see myself getting one unfortunately.  Since they're skyrocketing in price.

The Blue Stripe HRG seems more realistic.


----------



## Pseudo-Intellectual (Sep 11, 2018)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I don't see myself getting one unfortunately.  Since they're skyrocketing in price.
> 
> The Blue Stripe HRG seems more realistic.



What are Coliseums going for now a days? Haven’t seen one for sale in years.


----------



## Soya (Sep 11, 2018)

Pseudo-Intellectual said:


> I have pretty much all the Mark series amps except the Mark I and the Mark V. I had the V but sold it due to the terrible tone coming out of it.


Fightin' words


----------



## Shredi Knight (Sep 19, 2018)

Anybody care to open their IVB and post some close-up/hi-res gut shots? I just snagged a IVB Short Head for cheap thatś in need of some attention (PSU filter caps etc...) Thanks!


----------



## FitRocker33 (Sep 20, 2018)

Shredi Knight said:


> Anybody care to open their IVB and post some close-up/hi-res gut shots? I just snagged a IVB Short Head for cheap thatś in need of some attention (PSU filter caps etc...) Thanks!



My MKIV is a rackmount so it’d probably be easiest for me since I just unscrew the metal top plate. If I have time later tonite I’ll try to take a quick shot.


----------



## Shredi Knight (Sep 20, 2018)

Awesome, thanks! I’d really appreciate if you could do some close up/hi-res ones of the part I circled in the 2nd pic and of the resistor (need the value) from the 1st pic. Thanks!!!


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Sep 20, 2018)

Looks like 30uf 500v to me (based on the above Pic)


----------



## Shredi Knight (Sep 20, 2018)

LiveOVErdrive said:


> Looks like 30uf 500v to me (based on the above Pic)


I’m looking for the value of the resistor circled in red (1st pic)...as well as for close ups of the complete area circled in the 2nd pic


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Sep 20, 2018)

Shredi Knight said:


> I’m looking for the value of the resistor circled in red (1st pic)...as well as for close ups of the complete area circled in the 2nd pic


I always did poorly on reading comprehension tests


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 9, 2019)

Bumping because I miss my Marks.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Nov 9, 2019)

Wish I had a Mark III for that John Sykes tone.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Nov 9, 2019)

I pimped my mk3 out, made a new faceplate for it


----------



## Trainwreck (Nov 10, 2019)

That faceplate looks great. I've been thinking about doing something cosmetic with mine lately too.
Here are all mine. Love everyone of them but the V. The V and I have yet to gel.



img hosting


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Nov 10, 2019)

I'd trade you my Sig:X for one if you lived closer. I'm assuming you aren't from Washington, since most people online don't seem to be from here.


----------



## Trainwreck (Nov 10, 2019)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I'd trade you my Sig:X for one if you lived closer. I'm assuming you aren't from Washington, since most people online don't seem to be from here.


Sorry bud but I live in Minneapolis. I love all my Marks but I do love the VHT's too. I have three Pittbulls and they are my go to amp. I've never played a Sig X or the deliverance but being from Steven Fryette's stock I'm sure they are amazing.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Nov 10, 2019)

Thanks for upping this thread! I have only just began going for Marks after being a 5150 guy for a long time. They terrified me at first after my experience with a MkIV and a III. But I just needed to understand how the tone stack worked. 

I got a JP2C since I found it is the easiest to dial and it can sound very modern and saturated (Push Presence does the magic). And it has midi and two EQs. The two eq and dual lead channels features just sold it for me because I can just be lazy and leave my pedalboard and I can still gig with the footswitch. It also helps that the fat and bright "switches" are engaged permanently since that is how I dial the IV when I had one. 

Looking to get a III and IVa in the future.


----------



## Trainwreck (Nov 10, 2019)

MASS DEFECT said:


> Thanks for upping this thread! I have only just began going for Marks after being a 5150 guy for a long time. They terrified me at first after my experience with a MkIV and a III. But I just needed to understand how the tone stack worked.
> 
> I got a JP2C since I found it is the easiest to dial and it can sound very modern and saturated (Push Presence does the magic). And it has midi and two EQs. The two eq and dual lead channels features just sold it for me because I can just be lazy and leave my pedalboard and I can still gig with the footswitch. It also helps that the fat and bright "switches" are engaged permanently since that is how I dial the IV when I had one.
> 
> ...


Killer rig Bud. I had the JP2C also but sold it to start my business. I miss that amp, its way better then the V. Ill hopefully pick up another one soon.


----------



## StevenC (Nov 10, 2019)

MASS DEFECT said:


> Thanks for upping this thread! I have only just began going for Marks after being a 5150 guy for a long time. They terrified me at first after my experience with a MkIV and a III. But I just needed to understand how the tone stack worked.
> 
> I got a JP2C since I found it is the easiest to dial and it can sound very modern and saturated (Push Presence does the magic). And it has midi and two EQs. The two eq and dual lead channels features just sold it for me because I can just be lazy and leave my pedalboard and I can still gig with the footswitch. It also helps that the fat and bright "switches" are engaged permanently since that is how I dial the IV when I had one.
> 
> ...


I've been doing a lot of cab searching since getting my Twosie, so what is that and how does it sound?


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Nov 10, 2019)

StevenC said:


> I've been doing a lot of cab searching since getting my Twosie, so what is that and how does it sound?



It's a ported 2x12 made by BFG cabs. It was made for my 5150II and fractal matrix rig but seems to also go well with the jp2c. It's light and sounds tight but still massive. It has Eminence v1216 Legends so it's less agressive than a v30 but sounds more balanced while still having a british snarl. 

I might still score a Mesa vert 2x12 one of these days. Probably the old half open cab with metal grills.


----------



## Grindspine (Nov 10, 2019)

Grindspine said:


> A co-worker decided to sell his Tazmanian Blackwood Mark 525, so I bought it. Now I have a little brother to my Triaxis/2:ninety rig... The Mark IV mode is my go-to sound!



I am not sure if I had ever posted pictures of this little beaut!


----------



## Jon Pearson (Nov 10, 2019)

Man, y'all are making me miss my Marks 

I have had a III, a IVa, and most recently a V:25. I wish I had kept that old III, I foolishly swapped it for a Rev G Rectifier. The Rec was great but I know now that these days the III would be a better match for me.

Prices on Marks these days are just crazy, used to be able to get IIIs for sub 1k, no longer!


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Nov 10, 2019)

I would've never traded a Mark for a Recto. I don't get the love for Rectos, as everything is the opposite of what people generally go for tone wise.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Nov 10, 2019)

Jon Pearson said:


> Man, y'all are making me miss my Marks
> 
> I have had a III, a IVa, and most recently a V:25. I wish I had kept that old III, I foolishly swapped it for a Rev G Rectifier. The Rec was great but I know now that these days the III would be a better match for me.
> 
> Prices on Marks these days are just crazy, used to be able to get IIIs for sub 1k, no longer!


The MK3s are still the most reasonably priced of the marks to be fair though. Plus they're the best sounding imo


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Nov 10, 2019)

KnightBrolaire said:


> The MK3s are still the most reasonably priced of the marks to be fair though. Plus they're the best sounding imo


The IV sounds pretty good as well, but I think you're right.


----------



## Jon Pearson (Nov 10, 2019)

I definitely regret the swap now, of course this was close to 10 years ago and the MK IIIs were going for like $700ish on the regular, I just figured I could get another any old time and I wanted to give the Recto a go.

@KnightBrolaire I still can't ever seem to find them much cheaper than the IVs, at least on Reverb (my local market doesn't see many Marks). I need to get a little piggy bank going for when I find one around a grand.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Nov 10, 2019)

These are the settings I'm running on my Mark V. Maxed mids on the two gain channels is basically opposite from how most people run their Mark amps, but I like the extra thickness I get from it. I use a boost and I don't normally tune super low, so it works out for what I do. The head is running through a Mesa Traditional 4x12


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Nov 10, 2019)

Jon Pearson said:


> I definitely regret the swap now, of course this was close to 10 years ago and the MK IIIs were going for like $700ish on the regular, I just figured I could get another any old time and I wanted to give the Recto a go.
> 
> @KnightBrolaire I still can't ever seem to find them much cheaper than the IVs, at least on Reverb (my local market doesn't see many Marks). I need to get a little piggy bank going for when I find one around a grand.


they still pop up under 1k from time to time. I've seen a pile go for around 700-900 on reverb over the last few years.


TheWarAgainstTime said:


> These are the settings I'm running on my Mark V. Maxed mids on the two gain channels is basically opposite from how most people run their Mark amps, but I like the extra thickness I get from it. I use a boost and I don't normally tune super low, so it works out for what I do. The head is running through a Mesa Traditional 4x12


 the last thing the mark needs is even more mids lol 
I bump up the 250 hz a touch/pull the deep knob if I want a chunkier sound.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Nov 10, 2019)

KnightBrolaire said:


> the last thing the mark needs is even more mids lol
> I bump up the 250 hz a touch/pull the deep knob if I want a chunkier sound.



It's definitely too honky when you use the regular 5 band, but I use the preset knob option on mine. It's a lot more modern/extreme in its built-in "V" shape than what I've been able to dial in with the physical sliders. Totally different character that way


----------



## Choop (Nov 10, 2019)

Here are my Mark III amps! The bottom one is a blue stripe with the R2 volume mod, and the top one is a red stripe, both simul-class. I really love these amps--initially I bought a 2 channel Dual Recto and the idea was to sell one of the Mark III's to pay for it, but I've since just been paying the Recto off on my own and intend to keep them all...  Not sure whether to rack up the red stripe or to try and find a nice headshell for it. The headshell would be nicer, but racking might be cheaper and also sturdy. Herm.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Nov 10, 2019)

That doesnt help my gas for MkIII. My local market is just IVs and green stripe mkIIIs that have been used and abused.


----------



## Nik_Left_RG (Nov 11, 2019)

I gotta say that my Mark V 90 sounds so much better after swapping the V6 tube with a 12AT7 tube. There is huge thread on Boogie boards on this. Most folks seem to prefer to the 12AT7 on V4 but I prefer mine on the V6 slot. For the folks who are yet to gel with their Mark V , you can give this a shot. Its just a tube swap.

If you have some time - https://forum.grailtone.com/viewtopic.php?f=33&t=73352&sid=1be9f730589856cc57207f28c0feec56


----------



## TedEH (Nov 11, 2019)

I'm happy to see this thread come back.


----------



## lurè (Nov 11, 2019)

I've recently had a gig where I had to completely scoop the 750 slider cuz the other guitar and drummers cymbals were totally buried.

It was one of the happiest moments of my life.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 11, 2019)

MASS DEFECT said:


> That doesnt help my gas for MkIII. My local market is just IVs and green stripe mkIIIs that have been used and abused.



Green stripe 3s are good though. They're basically blue stripe simul classes but with 10 extra watts on the outer tubes. So it runs either 25w in class A mode (blue stripe is 15) and 85w in Simulclass mode ( blue stripe is 75w).


----------



## Choop (Nov 11, 2019)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Green stripe 3s are good though. They're basically blue stripe simul classes but with 10 extra watts on the outer tubes. So it runs either 25w in class A mode (blue stripe is 15) and 85w in Simulclass mode ( blue stripe is 75w).



I think the main difference is that the green stripes were wired in pentode rather than triode, so apparently they feel and are tonally a bit closer to the Mark IV. I've never played one, but videos always make them out to sound fantastic.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 11, 2019)

Choop said:


> I think the main difference is that the green stripes were wired in pentode rather than triode, so apparently they feel and are tonally a bit closer to the Mark IV. I've never played one, but videos always make them out to sound fantastic.



Yup that's the main diff. Gives it more head room. Really wanna find one eventually if I can't find a blue stripe HRG.


----------



## R34CH (Nov 11, 2019)

Eff...this thread is back?

I narrowly escaped the gas last time for a Mark IV, but now it's back on for a Mark III.

Off to play the Mark V 25 to alleviate - or will it make it worse?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Nov 11, 2019)

R34CH said:


> Eff...this thread is back?
> 
> I narrowly escaped the gas last time for a Mark IV, but now it's back on for a Mark III.
> 
> Off to play the Mark V 25 to alleviate - or will it make it worse?


This ain't TheGearPage, but still, you're likely to have someone tell you to just get all three. Sorta like I just did.


----------



## Wizard of Ozz (Nov 11, 2019)

Choop said:


> I think the main difference is that the green stripes were wired in pentode rather than triode, so apparently they feel and are tonally a bit closer to the Mark IV. I've never played one, but videos always make them out to sound fantastic.




The MKIII Green does not sound like the MKIV. The Green sounds like a Blue on steroids. Basically very similar to a Blue HRG. The extra 10W just keeps everything tighter and more focused. A MKIII Blue DRG with an added Pentode/Triode switch will sound similar too. I really like the Blue and Green the best. Not as much a fan of the: no stripe, black dot, black stripe, purple, and red versions.

The MKIV is darker, smoother, and more compressed. Not as raw, mean, narly, and aggressive as the Blue or Green MKIII (brighter and tighter).

I like the MKIII Blue/Green better.


----------



## wheelsdeal (Nov 11, 2019)

I am forwarding this question here as well.Are there any sound differences between a Mark III blue stripe 60w and the simul class version?

There is a combo i am looking on Reverb and its a 60w version (no simul class) with an EVL speaker.


----------



## Wizard of Ozz (Nov 11, 2019)

wheelsdeal said:


> I am forwarding this question here as well.Are there any sound differences between a Mark III blue stripe 60w and the simul class version?
> 
> There is a combo i am looking on Reverb and its a 60w version (no simul class) with an EVL speaker.




The 60W MKIII is not bad by any means, just the extra wattage and headroom from the 75W DRG version... or 100W HRG version will give you a tighter more focused bottom end. Better for metal or downtuning. The 60W sounds a little softer, squishier in the bottom. Some will also say the Simul-Class will sound richer and more complex for other styles... but I don't use clean much, and don't play blues, jazz, or country... so I don't care. I would only get a 60W with the graphic eq option... if it is a 60W Blue w/o the graphic eq => pass.


----------



## wheelsdeal (Nov 11, 2019)

It has the GEQ plus 2 footswitches.


----------



## Wizard of Ozz (Nov 11, 2019)

wheelsdeal said:


> It has the GEQ plus 2 footswitches.





Looks good. 

Grab it... if the price is right.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Nov 12, 2019)

Are there any preamp pedals that can do the Mark sound and that fast "chunk" in the low end?

Aside from an HX Stomp, that is.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Nov 12, 2019)

MASS DEFECT said:


> Are there any preamp pedals that can do the Mark sound and that fast "chunk" in the low end?
> 
> Aside from an HX Stomp, that is.


the mooer cali and mk3 models.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 12, 2019)

KnightBrolaire said:


> the mooer cali and mk3 models.



I wish those little things emulated the pre-EQ of the real things, vs a generic 3-band. And use something similar to the dynamic voice of the TriAxis to tweak the actual post EQ.

I know it requires them actually putting effort, but fuck it, it would be awesome.


----------



## StevenC (Nov 12, 2019)

MASS DEFECT said:


> Are there any preamp pedals that can do the Mark sound and that fast "chunk" in the low end?
> 
> Aside from an HX Stomp, that is.


Redstuff 1987 can sound really like my 2C.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 12, 2019)

StevenC said:


> Redstuff 1987 can sound really like my 2C.



Judging by the name, it seems based on a Mark III.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Nov 12, 2019)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I wish those little things emulated the pre-EQ of the real things, vs a generic 3-band. And use something similar to the dynamic voice of the TriAxis to tweak the actual post EQ.
> 
> I know it requires them actually putting effort, but fuck it, it would be awesome.



Is the Mark IV model on the Helix that good?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 12, 2019)

MASS DEFECT said:


> Is the Mark IV model on the Helix that good?



Besides the post-EQ being a touch too sensitive, I find it's close. It's just lacking all the proper features like a bright and fat switch, pentode/triode switch, harmonic/midgain switch, etc.


----------



## prlgmnr (Nov 13, 2019)

MASS DEFECT said:


> Are there any preamp pedals that can do the Mark sound and that fast "chunk" in the low end?
> 
> Aside from an HX Stomp, that is.


Longamp make a MK IV preamp pedal, but I can't find any clips.


----------



## oneblackened (Nov 14, 2019)

If you guys are interested, I have (reasonably error free) Mark III schematics for all variants. Very interestingly, the only difference between the Simulclass and 60/100 is 6 resistors. The outer tubes just have voltage dividers on the grid inputs (which moves the bias voltage closer to zero, therefore running the tubes hotter) and different screen resistor values (2k7 on the outers in the simulclass vs 470R on the inners in the simulclass and all power tubes on the 60/100s).


----------



## Genome (Nov 15, 2019)

Any Mark V 25/35 users here know if you can tap a raw signal from the CabClone without the speaker simulation?


----------



## TedEH (Nov 15, 2019)

If you want the preamp sound with no CabClone, you could take the effect loop out. You're skipping all of the power/cab/etc. I maintain that the CabClone isn't as bad as everyone says it is though.


----------



## Genome (Nov 15, 2019)

TedEH said:


> If you want the preamp sound with no CabClone, you could take the effect loop out. You're skipping all of the power/cab/etc. I maintain that the CabClone isn't as bad as everyone says it is though.



Hmm, that would be a shame to lose the power section - I like to use my own IR's really and I'm looking to avoid having to buy a load box as well as the amp.


----------



## Drew (Nov 15, 2019)

I've mostly been ignoring this thread since I'm already a very, very happy Mark-V owner, but thought I'd chime in. 

When you get a new amp, you usually spend some time dialing it in, figure out what works for you, and from there it's set it and forget it. At least, that's the process for me. So, while I'll adjust the gain to taste and mood and occasionally make small EQ adjustments, I basically haven't touched the backpanel of my Mark-V since the first few weeks I've had it. 

Not sure why, but for some reason I was inspired last night to switch from pentode mode to triode mode on the lead channel, which I usually have set at IV. 

Damn. It's a subtle difference... But it definitely reshapes the sound a bit, it seems to be a little more midrange-focused now and have a little more of a "stinging" sound to the attack, if that makes any sense. Pentode is bigger and drier, by comparison, while Triode makes things a little more searing and liquid. I was surprised that while again we're talking fairly small changes, I immediately found I preferred it as a lead voice. 

What a crazy amp. It's amazing how much flexibility this thing has. I also did a little bit of recording using this amp for the first time in ages (writing and recording goes on hold during cycling season, mostly), and between the killer preamp/eq/conversion strip I've put together and the quality of the source sound, i was really impressed with just how good it sounded.


----------



## TedEH (Nov 15, 2019)

When I first got my IV, I left it in triode for the longest time. I found the biggest difference was that things got a lot more percussive when I went to pentode mode.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 15, 2019)

I always wanted to try to get the most headroom out of my amps, so I always kept it in pentode.


----------



## lurè (Nov 15, 2019)

Triode is perfect for lead playing but when I play live I always use pentode and mid gain switch for the best crushing rhythm playing.

In my ideal world triode and pentode would be footswitchable.


----------



## TedEH (Nov 15, 2019)

This thread inspired me to once again go home, switch back to Triode and remember why I really love that mode. Seems like aaaaaaall the smoothness come back in that setting. Triode + Class A + Tweed mode = bedroom tone for days.


----------



## DudeManBrother (Nov 16, 2019)

I always switch up my Mk IV settings. It retains the general voice but the subtle differences can definitely add up. Switching to class A and triode is like a Soft Clipping setting, which is killer for luscious harmonic overtones. 

I like to dial in a tone with one of my other amps, and then try to approximate that sound with my Mark IV. It’s still my favorite amp, even if just for versatility’s sake. My Splawn SuperComp has been seeing a lot of time the last few months though, which is basically the polar opposite of the Mark, as far as versatility is concerned.


----------



## Sephiroth952 (Nov 16, 2019)

A little update for my Mark rig!


----------



## Genome (Nov 19, 2019)

So, I'm pretty much set on buying a Mark V:35 now. 

For those who have one, how are you switching them with your effects simultaneously? I notice there's no MIDI or switching jacks. Is a mini amp gizmo the only route? They're pretty difficult to get hold of in the UK, and expensive.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Nov 19, 2019)

Genome said:


> So, I'm pretty much set on buying a Mark V:35 now.
> 
> For those who have one, how are you switching them with your effects simultaneously? I notice there's no MIDI or switching jacks. Is a mini amp gizmo the only route? They're pretty difficult to get hold of in the UK, and expensive.



The Voodoo Lab Control Switcher is a bit cheaper and will also do what you need. Either way, you will need a custom cable to connect the switching unit to the amp's footswitch jack.


----------



## Trainwreck (Nov 19, 2019)

Any Mark iic+ owners here ? I have a Coliseum that rips but I'm kind of thinking about picking up a 60 watt for lower volume recording.


----------



## Genome (Nov 20, 2019)

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> The Voodoo Lab Control Switcher is a bit cheaper and will also do what you need. Either way, you will need a custom cable to connect the switching unit to the amp's footswitch jack.



Would a regular DIN cable not work?


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Nov 20, 2019)

Trainwreck said:


> Any Mark iic+ owners here ? I have a Coliseum that rips but I'm kind of thinking about picking up a 60 watt for lower volume recording.


man I wish I had a IIC+ Coliseum or a III Coliseum. There was one for sale in owatonna a while ago and I'm still kicking myself for not buying it.


----------



## Drew (Nov 20, 2019)

TedEH said:


> When I first got my IV, I left it in triode for the longest time. I found the biggest difference was that things got a lot more percussive when I went to pentode mode.





lurè said:


> Triode is perfect for lead playing but when I play live I always use pentode and mid gain switch for the best crushing rhythm playing.
> 
> In my ideal world triode and pentode would be footswitchable.


This is my basic impression too. 

Pentode = drier, clearer, deeper
Triode - more saturated in the mids, more searing, overall seems gainier, and with more of a "stinging" attack than a percussive one

Triode also made me revisit my wattage/gain choices, and with my mahogany/maple Suhr with a pair of Thornbuckers last night, I was getting some REALLY good lead sounds with the gain little more than halfway up (12:30 or so) and the poweramp in 10 watt mode, where the sounds I was getting was still reasonably open and not over saturated, but still had a great sag and compression to the sound, at relatively bedroom-friendly levels, channel volume around noon and master at 3pm, which I know SOUNDS like it should be loud for a Mesa but reallly wasn't (I have the FX loop set a little below unity too, with a very light delay in the loop). 

For rhythm tracks, if I wanted big and heavy, then yeah - I'd switch it back to pentode, 90w, and probably Extreme, and then dial up a V in the EQ (I usually use the default V preset, with the mix around halfway) just to give a lot of separation between the lead and rhythm tones.


----------



## TedEH (Nov 20, 2019)

Drew said:


> I usually use the default V preset, with the mix around halfway


Is this a feature of the V? I'm not familiar with that one.


----------



## Drew (Nov 20, 2019)

TedEH said:


> Is this a feature of the V? I'm not familiar with that one.


Yeah - at least the 90 watt version, and possibly the 35 and 25, have a fairly robust series of options supporting the GEQ. First, it's channel-assignable via a toggle to be always on for a channel, always off for a channel, or footswitch-assignable to be either on or off by tapping the GEQ footswitch button. Second, you have a toggle with the ability to switch between a "V" preset, or whatever the GEQ sliders are actually set too, independently for each channel. Third, you have a mini knob allowing you to adjust the blend of the EQ, anywhere from 0% to 100%, so you can adjust the relative strength of the tone shaping, independently for each channel.

It's pretty badass.


----------



## TedEH (Nov 20, 2019)

Aaaah that's cool. The 25 doesn't have most of those, it's just on/off/toggle and the sliders.


----------



## lurè (Nov 20, 2019)

Drew said:


> This is my basic impression too.
> 
> Pentode = drier, clearer, deeper
> Triode - more saturated in the mids, more searing, overall seems gainier, and with more of a "stinging" attack than a percussive one
> ...



Yup, with Pentode being drier you can run the gain pretty high and still get a tight sound.

With Triode the mids are already pleasantly saturated and you can lower the gain without loosing that singing and fluid mids.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Nov 20, 2019)

Genome said:


> Would a regular DIN cable not work?



Not with the Control Switcher since it puts out up to four regular TS relays. I use one to control my VHT 50/CL and I had to order a custom cable to have the TS connections on one end and the connector to match the amp's footswitch jack on the other. Not sure if the mini Amp Gizmo would work with a standard DIN cable like the Mesa Footswitch uses or if it would need something custom made up.


----------



## Trainwreck (Nov 20, 2019)

KnightBrolaire said:


> man I wish I had a IIC+ Coliseum or a III Coliseum. There was one for sale in owatonna a while ago and I'm still kicking myself for not buying it.


Ugh, yeah I'd be kicking myself for that one too. I've only seen one other Coli and it was a iiB. Music go round had it for 2G and they sold it within a week. I passed on it because it was a B but those sure are rare nowadays.


----------



## Genome (Nov 21, 2019)

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> Not with the Control Switcher since it puts out up to four regular TS relays. I use one to control my VHT 50/CL and I had to order a custom cable to have the TS connections on one end and the connector to match the amp's footswitch jack on the other. Not sure if the mini Amp Gizmo would work with a standard DIN cable like the Mesa Footswitch uses or if it would need something custom made up.



It appears the Control Switcher has a "Multi" connector which looks like a 5-pin DIN. I'm not sure if that means I can just connect the Mesa footswitch cable directly from amp to that and it works as normal with MIDI? I'll check with Voodoo Lab to be safe.


----------



## cardinal (Nov 25, 2019)

It's so cute!





Looks to be an original C+ DRG (serial 12,8xx, pull deep face plate, passed the loop test). 

Little thing rips. Sounds really nice.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Nov 25, 2019)

Jealous. That's nice dude.


----------



## cardinal (Nov 25, 2019)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Jealous. That's nice dude.



Thanks man. Years ago, I passed on a long-head IIC+ halfstack for $1,500 in what must be my dumbest gear-related decision of all time.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 25, 2019)

cardinal said:


> Thanks man. Years ago, I passed on a long-head IIC+ halfstack for $1,500 in what must be my dumbest gear-related decision of all time.



I prefer the adorableness of the shorthead, but hot damn that is a deal.


----------



## Trainwreck (Nov 25, 2019)

cardinal said:


> It's so cute!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cute but deceptive !!! That's a beautiful amp but we all know how nasty it can get. Hats off to you brother !!!


----------



## Trainwreck (Nov 25, 2019)

I passed on a iic+ 100 watt combo with EQ about a year ago because it was 300 miles away. Dude only wanted $1800 for it and it was in a bubinga cabinet. I chose a Diezel Herbert instead. The Herberts cool but that iic+ still haunts me today.


----------



## cardinal (Nov 29, 2019)

Played a Mark V:25 head and 1x12 today. Was super low volume and just for maybe 10 minutes to demo a guitar. But I liked it a lot. Super easy to dial up and sure sounds like a Mark.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 29, 2019)

cardinal said:


> Played a Mark V:25 head and 1x12 today. Was super low volume and just for maybe 10 minutes to demo a guitar. But I liked it a lot. Super easy to dial up and sure sounds like a Mark.



I'm glad people are realizing how easy it is to dial in a Mark-series amp.


----------



## Trainwreck (Nov 29, 2019)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'm glad people are realizing how easy it is to dial in a Mark-series amp.


Lol. I bought my first Mark a few years ago, couldn't dial that old girl in for nothing. After six months threw it up on Craigslist for sale. After a day up for sale I decided to look up some settings online and I got it just right. Pulled the ad and six more mark series heads later, I couldn't be happier.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 29, 2019)

Trainwreck said:


> Lol. I bought my first Mark a few years ago, couldn't dial that old girl in for nothing. After six months threw it up on Craigslist for sale. After a day up for sale I decided to look up some settings online and I got it just right. Pulled the ad and six more mark series heads later, I couldn't be happier.



There was this video online that I wish was still up. Taught you how to dial and how NOT to dial in a Mark series. Was super useful because it's what made me want a Mark IV.


----------



## cardinal (Nov 29, 2019)

I dialed in the IIC+ in 30 seconds. Volume I, Lead Drive, Treble, and Presence to 7. Bass and mid to 2. Bypass GEQ. Done. Sounds badass. 

Did the same with the V:25. Drive, Treble, and Presence to about 2:00. Bass and mids to 9:00. Bypass GEQ. Sounded great. 

Obviously I like a fairly tight, bright sound, but these Marks make it sound so mean.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Nov 29, 2019)

^why bypass GEQ, though? I never had a great sound with the GEQ off. Sounded like something was missing at the end of the chain.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Nov 30, 2019)

using a mark with the GEQ engaged is like conceal carrying a pistol with no bullet in the chamber. why bother...


----------



## Trainwreck (Nov 30, 2019)

I like the EQ on a mark, its easier to shape the tone to my liking. I know guys on the Boogie forum who hate it and won't even buy an early one with the EQ installed. Either way, fantastic amps with or without the EQ.


----------



## lurè (Nov 30, 2019)

Clean channel is the only one I use without the GEQ; with the eq engaged it gives more of a "jazzy" sound which would work anyway depending on personal taste.
With Lead channel the GEQ is mandatory imho.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 30, 2019)

My Mark IV was tolerable without the EQ. My Mark III was useless.


----------



## pearl_07 (Nov 30, 2019)

lurè said:


> Clean channel is the only one I use without the GEQ; with the eq engaged it gives more of a "jazzy" sound which would work anyway depending on personal taste.
> With Lead channel the GEQ is mandatory imho.


Same for me, GEQ on my V is only off on channel 1. Channel 2 sounds too boxy without, and 3 doesn't get that signature Mark sound without it. I find myself using the preset knob for channel 3 for a more modern sound.


----------



## Choop (Nov 30, 2019)

Kind of just depends on the sound you're going for--the GEQ compresses the sound a good bit, so like for heavier gain stuff it is great. I played with this band where the gain was always set fairly low, so I had the graphic set to auto (lead channel only) and it essentially helped shaped the lead EQ and give it a little boost. It allowed me to get more range out of the EQ since otherwise it is shared (except for all of the push/pull knobs...some of which only affect the lead channel. geez. No wonder these amps can be confusing upon first usage).

Using the amp without the GEQ you have to set the whole thing up differently, but it can still sound good. It's less chunky and aggressive, but makes for a really solid rock tone.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Nov 30, 2019)

Choop said:


> Kind of just depends on the sound you're going for--the GEQ compresses the sound a good bit, so like for heavier gain stuff it is great. I played with this band where the gain was always set fairly low, so I had the graphic set to auto (lead channel only) and it essentially helped shaped the lead EQ and give it a little boost. It allowed me to get more range out of the EQ since otherwise it is shared (except for all of the push/pull knobs...some of which only affect the lead channel. geez. No wonder these amps can be confusing upon first usage).
> 
> Using the amp without the GEQ you have to set the whole thing up differently, but it can still sound good. It's less chunky and aggressive, but makes for a really solid rock tone.


yeah but that chunky aggressive quality is part of what makes Mark series amps so damn fun and unique sounding. I've never found another amp that has quite the same feel as my mk3 (not even my old mk4a).


----------



## Choop (Nov 30, 2019)

Ah yeah, I mean I play with the GEQ pretty much on all the time anymore, especially since I'm playing higher gain stuff on it now and I like the compression.


----------



## BenjaminW (Nov 30, 2019)

I've never played a Mesa or anything, but what makes the Mark better than the Rectifier or vice versa?


----------



## prlgmnr (Nov 30, 2019)

BenjaminW said:


> I've never played a Mesa or anything, but what makes the Mark better than the Rectifier or vice versa?


Recto is a thump in the stomach, Mark is a one inch punch to the sternum; both break your ribs, hope that helps.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 30, 2019)

BenjaminW said:


> I've never played a Mesa or anything, but what makes the Mark better than the Rectifier or vice versa?



Rectos are more even around the EQ spectrum. Lots of lows, mids, and high end. Very thick, sludgy attack. 

Mark series amps are _*MIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIDSSSSSSSSSS *_ out the ass. You can use the on-board EQ to add more low end and high end and scoop out the "ugly" mids, but the Mark series amp is super tight and super focused in a specific spectrum. I find the Mark-series amps are one of the few amps you don't need a LPF on.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Nov 30, 2019)

BenjaminW said:


> I've never played a Mesa or anything, but what makes the Mark better than the Rectifier or vice versa?


Marks are much tighter/more responsive in the low end typically (depends on settings). They also have more of an upper mid emphasis versus the rectos thickkkk low mid grunt. 
Also wayyyy more versatile due to the GEQ ime. Plus you can dial out the nasty mesa fizz with it.


----------



## BenjaminW (Nov 30, 2019)

prlgmnr said:


> Recto is a thump in the stomach, Mark is a one inch punch to the sternum; both break your ribs, hope that helps.


I guess Mesa will be paying for my hospital bills then.



KnightBrolaire said:


> Marks are much tighter/more responsive in the low end typically (depends on settings). They also have more of an upper mid emphasis versus the rectos thickkkk low mid grunt.


I love my Marshalls and everything, but now I'm starting to develop GAS for a Mesa.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 30, 2019)

BenjaminW said:


> I guess Mesa will be paying for my hospital bills then.
> 
> 
> I love my Marshalls and everything, but now I'm starting to develop GAS for a Mesa.



Get a Mark III. I felt like the Mark III Blue Stripe/Green Stripe was Mesa trying to make an amp that combined the Mark-series sound with a Jose-modded Plexi.


----------



## cardinal (Nov 30, 2019)

So about the GEQ thing: I dunno. Just sounds cartoonish to me with the V shape. 

I'm used to old Marshalls boosted with an SD-1 or now Fortin 33. The Mark sounds great to me without hyping up the low end and scooping out the middle. But obviously most people like the GEQ.


----------



## Trainwreck (Nov 30, 2019)

BenjaminW said:


> I guess Mesa will be paying for my hospital bills then.
> 
> 
> I love my Marshalls and everything, but now I'm starting to develop GAS for a Mesa.


I too love my Marshalls but I also love the Mark series. Like the previous post said, try a mark iii. The key is to not expect it to sound like a Marshall, it has its own identity. Still has those upper mids that us Marshall guys love but its also totally different. 
For an example, Slayer's Reign in Blood is JCM800 and Metallica's Master of Puppets is a Mark series. Metallica used the iic+ but its similar in tone to the Mark iii.


----------



## TedEH (Nov 30, 2019)

cardinal said:


> So about the GEQ thing: I dunno. Just sounds cartoonish to me with the V shape.


Realistically, there's no reason the eq has to be used as a V. I use a V shape, vaguely, but it's a much less exaggerated V than most use. I keep that mid slider pretty high.


----------



## DudeManBrother (Dec 1, 2019)

There’s is an entire signal chain that effects the end tone. The mid slider is just 1 part of dozens of equally important factors. A mid heavy pickup with a TS9 style boost into a (mid heavy) Mark preamp, with the mids up in the 7-10 area, and V30 speakers is going to be intensely midrange focused. There is plenty of room for that 750 slider to come down, without scooping the mids at all; just bringing them closer to balance with the rest of the frequency spectrum. 

Most “post gain” stacks have a V shaped EQ at noon anyways. They are nowhere near flat.

That’s not to say you can’t get a great tone without the GEQ, or with the mids up, because you absolutely can. It’s just more important, IMO, to think about all the factors in ones unique setup that effects the final tone, and tweak from that perspective.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Dec 1, 2019)

I keep my middle slider pretty high than usual, just a tiny nudge just below the middle line. Not as crazy as Chris Cannella's Deicide settings on his JP2C, though. He boosts his 750 waaaaay up.


----------



## metal4life71 (Dec 1, 2019)

DudeManBrother said:


> It seems like there are enough of us on SSO with mighty Mark IV’s, V’s and JP2C’s that we can share our love of all things Boogie Mark series.
> 
> So post up some photos, mods, favorite settings, pre amp tube brands in particular valve spots etc.



Of all the amps that I have played, the lead channel on the Mark IV is to die for. I had the chance to play a Mark IV and while I could not dial in a good rhythm tone, the lead channel with EQ and gain was superb. I also like the Mark V 25 amps that I have played.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 1, 2019)

The rhythm channel is notoriously bitchy to mess with.


----------



## metal4life71 (Dec 1, 2019)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The rhythm channel is notoriously bitchy to mess with.



yeah that is why I have my Peavey 6505 and ENGL.


----------



## Dabo Fett (Dec 1, 2019)

Recently made the jump from using my Mark V live to a Helix floorboard, and quickly I realized I’m using a Mark IV patch trying to simulate my Mark V on Ch3 trying to simulate a Mark IV. Sounds like I just need a mark IV haha


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 1, 2019)

metal4life71 said:


> yeah that is why I have my Peavey 6505 and ENGL.



The Lead channel is still amazing for rhythm tones. It can be dialed in to still be super aggressive. Mid gain, pentode, engage both the bright and fat, pull presence with it cranked... Brutal AF.


----------



## ESPImperium (Dec 1, 2019)

In the year and a half Ive had my Mark V 25, its the best amp i have ever played. The EL84s just don't have the issues i had with my old F30 where it just didn't have the mids and the overall balls this thing has.

I have a 6505MH that i love as well, and since i got the Mark, it just don't give it any love much longer. Its getting kept however as you can never go wrong with a 6505 with a TS9 up front and a chorus and delay in the loop for that classic metal tone. The Mark is just has most of my needs covered.

All driven by my 'mission control' of a pedalboard. All of this makes me a loud little bugger.

An old pic of my settings, I'll try and get a new one soon:


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Dec 1, 2019)

I think it is time to stop holding out and get a stereo setup with the Mark V 25 and 6505MH.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 1, 2019)

I might need to give ReAxis a shot again, really considering a TriAxis. Between this and the Blug Amp1 Iridium... fuck. 

How do you tell which TriAxis has the "recto" Lead 1 red?


----------



## cardinal (Dec 2, 2019)

So something of an impulse buy, picked up a Mark III DRG over the weekend. Turning out to be a bizarre amp. Serial number (16,4xx) and circuit board (CP1E) indicate it should be a late no striple from what I read. But it has a pretty red stripe over the power cord (maybe a faded purple, but sure looks red). And it has a huge power transformer which I thought would be the 105 PT like my IIC+, but no: it's a 100 PT like what they used in the IIB and IIC non-plus, I think. Weird.

But what I assume most would be interested in: how does the III compare to the IIC+? Very similar and it'd be hard to tell them apart if not A/Bing them back-to-back. Both have the wonderful, silky, easy feel, where the notes just effortlessly sing and sustain.

But, back-to-back: the III is brighter. Dialing back the treble and presence get them sounding more similar. But the IIC+ inherently wants to be smoother, rounder, deeper, whatever you want to call it. That gives the sense that the IIC+ is more dynamic because when you pick softly, the tone cleans up and is pleasantly soft and smooth. The III cleans up well with soft picking as well, but it is so much brighter than it still sounds "edgy" and not as clean.

Honestly, it's splitting hairs between them and if I had to pick in a vacuum, I prefer the III. It sounds better to me for high-gain lead and rhythm. The IIC+ sounds great no doubt and I could see someone preferring it if they do a lot of lead playing where they really want a certain touch response without the extra "edge" that comes through with the III. For me though, I'm expecting to use the III the vast majority of the time.

I know, pics or it didn't happen. Shot of the giant power transformer





Pic of whatever color stripe this is


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Dec 2, 2019)

cardinal said:


> So something of an impulse buy, picked up a Mark III DRG over the weekend. Turning out to be a bizarre amp. Serial number (16,4xx) and circuit board (CP1E) indicate it should be a late no striple from what I read. But it has a pretty red stripe over the power cord (maybe a faded purple, but sure looks red). And it has a huge power transformer which I thought would be the 105 PT like my IIC+, but no: it's a 100 PT like what they used in the IIB and IIC non-plus, I think. Weird.
> 
> But what I assume most would be interested in: how does the III compare to the IIC+? Very similar and it'd be hard to tell them apart if not A/Bing them back-to-back. Both have the wonderful, silky, easy feel, where the notes just effortlessly sing and sustain.
> 
> ...


weird that it has a red stripe. Might have been later upgraded or something. Mine is sn166xx and it's a no stripe/black stripe with the IIIC+ mod from what I was told.

The bright/edgy/rawer quality of the mk3 is part of why I love it so much. I can get pretty damn close to classic metallica tones with it, and it still kills for modern riffage.
metallica/thrash:
http://www.mediafire.com/file/kfdlmbxkpdikg3i/kramer_mk3_thrash.zip/file
modern metal:
https://www.mediafire.com/file/imyqh4kfp5tj4qd/fyu_MK3sinmixmesa.flac/file
8 string riffage:
https://app.box.com/file/346625810558


----------



## cardinal (Dec 2, 2019)

KnightBrolaire said:


> weird that it has a red stripe. Might have been later upgraded or something. Mine is sn166xx and it's a no stripe/black stripe with the IIIC+ mod from what I was told.
> 
> The bright/edgy/rawer quality of the mk3 is part of why I love it so much. I can get pretty damn close to classic metallica tones with it, and it still kills for modern riffage.
> case in point:
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/kfdlmbxkpdikg3i/kramer_mk3_thrash.zip/file



Yeah, the amp chassis has what I'm guessing is a "return authorization" number written on it, so perhaps it was sent back to Mesa at some point for some work involving a conversion to a red stripe. No idea how a 100 PT transformer ended up in there; maybe part of that same trip back to Mesa but who knows.

If I knew nothing of the history and someone plugged me into a IIC+ and a III and asked me to guess which one is the Metallic amp, I would have immediately picked the III. I realize that Hetfield used some type of IIC++ thing, maybe slaved into a Marshall and quad tracked blah blah, but the III really does sound great to me.


----------



## Choop (Dec 2, 2019)

The red stripe IMO sounds closest to a IIC+ of all the stripes, just judging from clips that I've heard of IIC+ amps and my own red stripe. My blue stripe is noticeably brighter--and some of it can be fixed with EQ, but the red has an inherently smoother sound and feel.


----------



## cardinal (Dec 2, 2019)

KnightBrolaire said:


> weird that it has a red stripe. Might have been later upgraded or something. Mine is sn166xx and it's a no stripe/black stripe with the IIIC+ mod from what I was told.
> 
> The bright/edgy/rawer quality of the mk3 is part of why I love it so much. I can get pretty damn close to classic metallica tones with it, and it still kills for modern riffage.
> metallica/thrash:
> ...



I could only get the modern metal one to play, but damn that was awesome.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Dec 2, 2019)

cardinal said:


> I could only get the modern metal one to play, but damn that was awesome.


thanks. The afwayu really made the mk3 sound like a pissed off grindy monster. I haven't found any other pickups that pair so perfectly (for my tastes) with the mk3.
I reuploaded the thrash clip:
http://www.mediafire.com/file/3pr9adh030vmcbc/kramer_mk3_thrash.flac/file
some other 8 string clips that should work lol :
https://app.box.com/s/anknbnig23d3dosv24azj4dao3wozgl3
http://www.mediafire.com/file/42mw12xxqfif3qs/Ktele8Mk3lowmidgain.zip/file
https://app.box.com/s/m1rpd3l6ac6pn9fvrms0mhhp89d0irgi


----------



## lurè (Dec 2, 2019)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I might need to give ReAxis a shot again, really considering a TriAxis. Between this and the Blug Amp1 Iridium... fuck.
> 
> How do you tell which TriAxis has the "recto" Lead 1 red?



Dude we are in the same boat, I'm gasing hard for a Triaxis/G Major setup since I've tried ReAxis and really liked it; my only problem is finding a good power amp that isn't stereo.

From my understanding the first runs of Triaxis didn't have the recto Lead 1, then they added it but it was too bright so the third run had the "fat" mod to make it sound warmer.


----------



## StevenC (Dec 2, 2019)

lurè said:


> Dude we are in the same boat, I'm gasing hard for a Triaxis/G Major setup since I've tried ReAxis and really liked it; my only problem is finding a good power amp that isn't stereo.


Why do you want a mono power amp when even the G Major will do stereo?


----------



## lurè (Dec 2, 2019)

StevenC said:


> Why do you want a mono power amp when even the G Major will do stereo?



Because I already have a 4x12 and onother one would be a pain to gig with.
That is the power amp is something like the 2:90 or 2:50.
I know you can run them mono in 45 and 25 but dunno if it's worth It.


----------



## cardinal (Dec 2, 2019)

cardinal said:


> So something of an impulse buy, picked up a Mark III DRG over the weekend. Turning out to be a bizarre amp. Serial number (16,4xx) and circuit board (CP1E) indicate it should be a late no striple from what I read. But it has a pretty red stripe over the power cord (maybe a faded purple, but sure looks red). And it has a huge power transformer which I thought would be the 105 PT like my IIC+, but no: it's a 100 PT like what they used in the IIB and IIC non-plus, I think. Weird.
> 
> But what I assume most would be interested in: how does the III compare to the IIC+? Very similar and it'd be hard to tell them apart if not A/Bing them back-to-back. Both have the wonderful, silky, easy feel, where the notes just effortlessly sing and sustain.
> 
> ...



Oh, and I'll quote myself to clarify: I tend to run both the IIC+ and this III without engaging the Pull Shift or Pull Deep (I do like the Pull Bright). I've read that in this configuration, this III will sound a lot "more" like the IIC+ (and to me the certainly do sound very similar). From reading about it, it seems that the Pull Shift in particular was implemented differently in the III than the IIC+, so if you're a heavy user of that feature, perhaps you'd notice more of a difference between the two amps. I didn't check because after a few seconds with the Pull Shift on, I hated it and have never bothered to pull it out again.


----------



## Wizard of Ozz (Dec 2, 2019)

cardinal said:


> So something of an impulse buy, picked up a Mark III DRG over the weekend. Turning out to be a bizarre amp. Serial number (16,4xx) and circuit board (CP1E) indicate it should be a late no striple from what I read. But it has a pretty red stripe over the power cord (maybe a faded purple, but sure looks red). And it has a huge power transformer which I thought would be the 105 PT like my IIC+, but no: it's a 100 PT like what they used in the IIB and IIC non-plus, I think. Weird.
> 
> But what I assume most would be interested in: how does the III compare to the IIC+? Very similar and it'd be hard to tell them apart if not A/Bing them back-to-back. Both have the wonderful, silky, easy feel, where the notes just effortlessly sing and sustain.
> 
> ...




Based on the Serial # it should have left the factory as a no-stripe or black stripe version. Then someone probably sent it back to modify it to red-stripe specs.

I'd double check the power transformer code printed on the bell end. See the the Simul-Class/Class A switch on the end of the back panel... that denotes it is a DRG model (or at least left the factory as such). So for a DRG to have the Simul-Class switch with a a non-simuclass 100PT would not make sense. DRG = 75W in a red-stripe... HRG = 100W... each with different PTs.

As far as the MKIIC+ goes... the MKIIC+ DRG is not the best one for metal imhe. As you've discovered the MKIII does most metal tones better. The MKIIC++HRG is the "metal-king" of the family... and is what Petrucci uses and is also what the JP-2C is based on... not the MKIIC+ DRG (which is softer, spongier, and not as tight or as fast/responsive when playing).

As an aside, this is what Papa Het back in the day, when he only ran the preamp-out (by-passing the Simul-Class 75W power section, lower power) of his MKIIC++ DRG in to a 100W Marshall power amp... which is closer sounding to the HRG version (albeit all in 1 box with the HRG, no slaving needed). The 100W power section tightens up the sound, and makes the sound more articulate/focused for fast riffing vs the DRG. If indeed Het's amp was a DRG at all... or it might have been a Coli KG or other.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 2, 2019)

It also helps that Marshalls at the time were using big bottles. 6550s IIRC? Shit ton more headroom than a stock Mark IIC+ power amp.


----------



## cardinal (Dec 2, 2019)

Wizard of Ozz said:


> Based on the Serial # it should have left the factory as a no-stripe or black stripe version. Then someone probably sent it back to modify it to red-stripe specs.
> 
> I'd double check the power transformer code printed on the bell end. See the the Simul-Class/Class A switch on the end of the back panel... that denotes it is a DRG model (or at least left the factory as such). So for a DRG to have the Simul-Class switch with a a non-simuclass 100PT would not make sense. DRG = 75W in a red-stripe... HRG = 100W... each with different PTs.
> 
> ...



The PT on this guy seems to say 100-162318. The marking is very hard to read. Conceivably it says 105, but it looks like 100. I'm pretty sure the 100 PT could be used in simulclass or 100 watt amps. The OTs however would have been different, of course.

The IIC+ DRG is a wonderful amp, but yeah: the III is just angrier sounding. But the IIC+ DRG already is pretty angry sounding to me. Both will do metal with ease. Honestly I wouldn't have known the difference if I hadn't played them back to back.


----------



## Wizard of Ozz (Dec 2, 2019)

cardinal said:


> The PT on this guy seems to say 100-162318. The marking is very hard to read. Conceivably it says 105, but it looks like 100. I'm pretty sure the 100 PT could be used in simulclass or 100 watt amps. The OTs however would have been different, of course.
> 
> The IIC+ DRG is a wonderful amp, but yeah: the III is just angrier sounding. But the IIC+ DRG already is pretty angry sounding to me. Both will do metal with ease. Honestly I wouldn't have known the difference if I hadn't played them back to back.




Hmmm... that's weird. Maybe the PT was replaced at some point? Curious to see if the Simul-Class switch is still functional... or if it was converted to HRG specs. IE do the outer pair of power tubes run at full-power or are cut down 10W in output when engaging the Simul-Class switch? Also it might have been internally converted to full-pentode power... if you don't see an added pentode/triode switch near the power tubes. I have a Blue that has an added pentode/triode switch added to increase power to the outer pair of power tubes.


----------



## cardinal (Dec 2, 2019)

Wizard of Ozz said:


> Hmmm... that's weird. Maybe the PT was replaced at some point? Curious to see if the Simul-Class switch is still functional... or if it was converted to HRG specs. IE do the outer pair of power tubes run at full-power or are cut down 10W in output when engaging the Simul-Class switch? Also it might have been internally converted to full-pentode power... if you don't see an added pentode/triode switch near the power tubes. I have a Blue that has an added pentode/triode switch added to increase power to the outer pair of power tubes.



The OT says Simul-Class 562003 from 1985 (EIA606-510), so I think it's still a Simul-Class amp. Just appears to have oddly ended up with the 100 power transformer at some point. It sounds great and if size/weight are a significant factor, it definitely is huge and heavy.

The date code on the 100-162318 power transformer is just not really possible for me to read. It kinda looks like 606-6?5, but if I understand the date codes, that makes for a 1986 transformer, which wouldn't make any sense unless it came from 1976 which perhaps is possible but man that was kicking around on somebody's self for a long time before making its way into an early 1986 amp.


----------



## StevenC (Dec 2, 2019)

lurè said:


> Because I already have a 4x12 and onother one would be a pain to gig with.
> That is the power amp is something like the 2:90 or 2:50.
> I know you can run them mono in 45 and 25 but dunno if it's worth It.


Does your 4x12 not do stereo? Loads of them do, but I guess some don't.
Why not get a power amp that you don't have to turn on both sides, like a 9200?


----------



## DudeManBrother (Dec 2, 2019)

lurè said:


> Because I already have a 4x12 and onother one would be a pain to gig with.
> That is the power amp is something like the 2:90 or 2:50.
> I know you can run them mono in 45 and 25 but dunno if it's worth It.


The 2:90 is actually 90 watts per side (and 2:50 is 50 per side), and can safely run in mono, with the other side turned all the way down. It’s an excellent power amp.


----------



## lurè (Dec 3, 2019)

DudeManBrother said:


> The 2:90 is actually 90 watts per side (and 2:50 is 50 per side), and can safely run in mono, with the other side turned all the way down. It’s an excellent power amp.



Mesa 2:50 or vht 2/50/2? I've also heard good things about the VHT.


----------



## DudeManBrother (Dec 3, 2019)

lurè said:


> Mesa 2:50 or vht 2/50/2? I've also heard good things about the VHT.


The VHT’s are less colored than Mesa. Some consider them stiffer as a result. I personally love the color the Mesa adds, but I’d happily use a VHT as well. You really couldn’t go wrong either way.


----------



## r33per (Dec 3, 2019)

DudeManBrother said:


> The 2:90 is actually 90 watts per side (and 2:50 is 50 per side), and can safely run in mono, with the other side turned all the way down. It’s an excellent power amp.


I can attest to this. Triaxis/2:90 is a winning combo (pun!). I used to use the Gmaj2 between them, but have since gone all pedals.

Each to their own but I'd recommend an eq pedal in the Triaxis loop - means you don't have to use the Dynamic Voice thing.


----------



## cardinal (Dec 3, 2019)

If I were going to put together a Triaxis rig, I would desperately try to find a Simul Satellite power amp for it. The Simul Satellite is essentially the GEQ and power section of a Mark IV, giving you a real GEQ to use with the Triaxis. And it's also mono for those that don't want to bother with a stereo power amp.


----------



## StevenC (Dec 3, 2019)

There's a guy on eBay who sells a cool single rack space unit of two Mark EQs to use with the Triaxis, supposedly how Hetfield does it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 3, 2019)

cardinal said:


> If I were going to put together a Triaxis rig, I would desperately try to find a Simul Satellite power amp for it. The Simul Satellite is essentially the GEQ and power section of a Mark IV, giving you a real GEQ to use with the Triaxis. And it's also mono for those that don't want to bother with a stereo power amp.



That would be perfect. It would be much much more versatile than the dynamic voice. 

Wasn't there something special about the Mesa 5 band EQ that not even the pedal can emulate? I think @Wizard of Ozz could answer that.


----------



## Wizard of Ozz (Dec 4, 2019)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> That would be perfect. It would be much much more versatile than the dynamic voice.
> 
> Wasn't there something special about the Mesa 5 band EQ that not even the pedal can emulate? I think @Wizard of Ozz could answer that.




The 2 big differences are the placement in the circuit and if it is part of the amp, it is running off a much higher voltage... both of which affect the sound. A pedal eq or even a separate rack unit eq won’t sound exactly the same.

The way Hetfield does it with the Mesa custom dual 5 band rack unit is the closest you can get to the real deal Mark heads if using a Triaxis 2:90 rig. Mesa took 2 5 band eqs from Mark heads and put than in a 2 space rack and upped the voltage. This unit does sound better than the Triaxis dynamic-voice pre-set eq.

Not sure about the ones on eBay. Have to check them out.


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Dec 4, 2019)

All this Mark talk got my GAS going again and I had to pick one up. I got one of the older Mark IV A amps.


----------



## cardinal (Dec 4, 2019)

I've read that prior to the Mark V, the GEQ was before the FX loop, but the Mark V moved it after. I assume that would apply to the V:25 and V:35 but that's just a wild guess.

Mesa has claimed the GEQ pedal operates internally at the same voltage and uses the same parts as the in-amp GEQ, but there sure are a lot of posters who report that it doesn't sound the same.

IME Mesa loops are hardly transparent, so it's believable to me that an EQ feeding into the loop (or receiving the signal from the loop) would actually sound different than an EQ in the loop.

And if the placement really is important, then the Mark V and JPIIC etc. set to emulate a IIC+ or IV are going to be different than original amps, too.


----------



## cardinal (Dec 4, 2019)

LeftOurEyes said:


> All this Mark talk got my GAS going again and I had to pick one up. I got one of the older Mark IV A amps.
> 
> View attachment 75246



That's in great shape! Congrats


----------



## Trainwreck (Dec 4, 2019)

Congratulations on the Mark iv. Its definitely one of my favorites!!!


----------



## cardinal (Dec 5, 2019)

cardinal said:


> I've read that prior to the Mark V, the GEQ was before the FX loop, but the Mark V moved it after. I assume that would apply to the V:25 and V:35 but that's just a wild guess.
> 
> Mesa has claimed the GEQ pedal operates internally at the same voltage and uses the same parts as the in-amp GEQ, but there sure are a lot of posters who report that it doesn't sound the same.
> 
> ...



Oops: this is totally wrong. I said it backwards. In the V, the GEQ is before the loop. In all the others, friom glancing at the schematics, seems like the loop is between V2a and V2b. But the GEQ comes after V2b and after the master volume, right before the power amp.

So if you use extreme settings on the GEQ, the pedal v. built-in might sound different if using a pre-V Mark amp. Putting the pedal in the loop might create more clipping into V2b, whereas the built-in GEQ wouldn't do that. I think.


----------



## cardinal (Dec 10, 2019)

Embarrassing, but I always forget that I have this cabinet, since it's been used as an end table for so long






But an 8 ohm 2x12 with a V30 and a T75. Sounds really nice with the Mark. More fizz than the quad of 16 ohm G12-65s that I was using, but the V30/T75 seems like a better match for the Mark. Something about the mid range and tighter low end seems to complement the Mark.


----------



## cardinal (Dec 11, 2019)

Low volume comparison between the C+ and the III. I am not using the GEQ, pull shift, or pull deep here. 

Sorry for the poor timing. I suck. 




Something sorta close to Metallica licks:




I didn't spend a ton of time trying to make them sound identical. The III seems edgier/brighter. They're definitely in the same ballpark.


----------



## DudeManBrother (Dec 11, 2019)

The III sounds a touch fuller overall to me, at least in these clips, but they’re quite close.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Dec 11, 2019)

I like the III more from the clips. Then again I'm biased since I own a III


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 11, 2019)

On (decent) laptop speakers, but I can't hear a difference.


----------



## cardinal (Dec 11, 2019)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> On (decent) laptop speakers, but I can't hear a difference.



Yeah, if you don't have them to play back to back, I don't know how anyone could tell one from the other. At least when they're set like this. 

The III is way brighter if I set the treble and presence the same as the C+. But I just somewhat arbitrarily dialed them down on the III and it sounds very similar. I actually kinda like the extra cut the III can have, but it limits the dynamics a bit since that edginess pervades everything. 

The C+ really is super nice, and the III seems for all practical purposes the same as far as I can tell.


----------



## Trainwreck (Dec 12, 2019)

cardinal said:


> Yeah, if you don't have them to play back to back, I don't know how anyone could tell one from the other. At least when they're set like this.
> 
> The III is way brighter if I set the treble and presence the same as the C+. But I just somewhat arbitrarily dialed them down on the III and it sounds very similar. I actually kinda like the extra cut the III can have, but it limits the dynamics a bit since that edginess pervades everything.
> 
> The C+ really is super nice, and the III seems for all practical purposes the same as far as I can tell.


What color stripe iii did you use ? I apologize if you had mentioned it before. I have a blue and a red stripe, both mark iii's but different tone wise. The blue is smoother and well rounded but the red can be harsh and noisy at times. Its tameable but the blue is easier to dial in. I'm really curious about the other stripe versions and I'm considering which one to pick up next.


----------



## cardinal (Dec 12, 2019)

Trainwreck said:


> What color stripe iii did you use ? I apologize if you had mentioned it before. I have a blue and a red stripe, both mark iii's but different tone wise. The blue is smoother and well rounded but the red can be harsh and noisy at times. Its tameable but the blue is easier to dial in. I'm really curious about the other stripe versions and I'm considering which one to pick up next.



Well it's a long story but it appears to be a red stripe. The amp seems to have started life as a no stripe and has that old circuit board, but it now has a red stripe over the power cord and there are added components to the board that seem to match with the schematics that I can find for the red stripe.


----------



## Trainwreck (Dec 12, 2019)

cardinal said:


> Well it's a long story but it appears to be a red stripe. The amp seems to have started life as a no stripe and has that old circuit board, but it now has a red stripe over the power cord and there are added components to the board that seem to match with the schematics that I can find for the red stripe.


Lol, ok gotcha. Some of these are hard to figure out. My blue stripe and my buddies blue stripe have no stripe at all. It wasn't until we ran the serial numbers that we figured out that both were blue stripes. Either way thank you for the vids, its nice to hear other peoples settings.


----------



## cardinal (Dec 12, 2019)

Trainwreck said:


> Lol, ok gotcha. Some of these are hard to figure out. My blue stripe and my buddies blue stripe have no stripe at all. It wasn't until we ran the serial numbers that we figured out that both were blue stripes. Either way thank you for the vids, its nice to hear other peoples settings.



Settings for the C+ were Volume I, Lead drive, treble, and presence at 7; bass and mids at 2. Pulled both bright knobs. V30/T75 cab. Dimarzio Super Distortion pickup. 

I think the III was the same but treble at 5 and the presence at 4 or 5.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 12, 2019)

My blue stripe was the same. Had no stripe but the date on the chassis was dated to the blue stripe era (8/1988)

But yeah I'm possibly cooking up a rig that'll involve the Triaxis. Not cheap.


----------



## Trainwreck (Dec 12, 2019)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> My blue stripe was the same. Had no stripe but the date on the chassis was dated to the blue stripe era (8/1988)
> 
> 
> But yeah I'm possibly cooking up a rig that'll involve the Triaxis. Not cheap.



Have you tried the Quad Preamp? I had both but sold the Tri and kept the Quad. Its a Mark iic+ and a iii that can be run at the same time. Its sounds huge. Think John Sykes era Whitesnake.


----------



## r33per (Dec 13, 2019)

Shameless sharing of Triaxis (mkiic mode, LD2 Yellow) and 2:90.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Dec 13, 2019)

Got a Mark Five:35. Damn, this thing sounds good. I've always been a 5150 guy but I'm selling my 5150 III now.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Dec 13, 2019)

Captain Butterscotch said:


> Got a Mark Five:35. Damn, this thing sounds good. I've always been a 5150 guy but I'm selling my 5150 III now.



It's nice to have both. They are very different from each other that's why I still keep my 5150II.


----------



## R34CH (Dec 13, 2019)

Captain Butterscotch said:


> Got a Mark Five:35. Damn, this thing sounds good. I've always been a 5150 guy but I'm selling my 5150 III now.





MASS DEFECT said:


> It's nice to have both. They are very different from each other that's why I still keep my 5150II.



Keep both. Monstrous stereo rig. The stuff of legends.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Dec 14, 2019)

Good point. I’ve also found that the 5150 doesn’t have to be as loud as the Boogie to get a good sound. Might get an attenuator to make it more manageable.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Dec 16, 2019)

Any recommendations on how I can get a good 80s hair metal sound with the JP2C and Mark V? I can get the highs to be (pun) hairy but I can't seem to get that modded Marshall soggy/spongy low end. It just sounds too tight lol


----------



## TedEH (Dec 16, 2019)

I'm not 100% sure what people reaaaally mean by spongy, but that word makes me think of the "tweed power" setting on my IV. It takes out some of the percussive attack and leaves it feeling.... I guess spongy? My V:25 doesn't have anything that does this though. No idea if the full V does.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Dec 16, 2019)

TedEH said:


> I'm not 100% sure what people reaaaally mean by spongy, but that word makes me think of the "tweed power" setting on my IV. It takes out some of the percussive attack and leaves it feeling.... I guess spongy? My V:25 doesn't have anything that does this though. No idea if the full V does.



Yes. Something like that. It would sounds like you tame down the aggressive attack a bit and make the bass a bit rounder and "slower" like a SLO.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 16, 2019)

Raising the bass doesn't do anything for that? Or running the power at a lower wattage?


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Dec 16, 2019)

MASS DEFECT said:


> Any recommendations on how I can get a good 80s hair metal sound with the JP2C and Mark V? I can get the highs to be (pun) hairy but I can't seem to get that modded Marshall soggy/spongy low end. It just sounds too tight lol


sell the mark v and buy a mk3 - instant whitesnake/night ranger toanz


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Dec 16, 2019)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Raising the bass doesn't do anything for that? Or running the power at a lower wattage?



Kinda does. I'm at 12 o'clock on my bass instead of my usual 9oclock. Raising it further and I lose definition and it gets fuzzy. I just like rockinchippy's Cameron and Friedman tones and I heard him do something like it with his JP2C, but sadly he is not sharing his settings.

I pushed the middle slider up, too. It is now sitting on the middle line and I am getting that modded marshall mids. The amp has enough bite to take care of the snarl. Bass is still percussive and very quick even at 60w mode.

Nature of the beast, I guess? The huge transformer lends to the percussive attack.


----------



## cardinal (Dec 16, 2019)

I wonder if it's the nature of the 100 watt power section. I have some simulclass Marks, and while I think they track fast (the SLO attack is too slow for me, for example), I'm not sure I'd call them percussive. I've not played the JP2C (I want too, just need to find time to get to a dealer with one), but I'd try Channel 2, gain pulled and presence pulled and start with the GEQ flat, shred off, and see how that is. 

The manual makes it sound like presence pushed-in is more percussive ("accentuates a lower frequency," "allows for a more agressive, tighter attack response," "tightly focused," "gut-punch," "jab and punctuate"), so I'd definitely try pulling it out for the "normal" Mark presence circuit.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Dec 16, 2019)

MASS DEFECT said:


> Any recommendations on how I can get a good 80s hair metal sound with the JP2C and Mark V? I can get the highs to be (pun) hairy but I can't seem to get that modded Marshall soggy/spongy low end. It just sounds too tight lol


Are you trying to get some John Sykes tones out of them?



MASS DEFECT said:


> Kinda does. I'm at 12 o'clock on my bass instead of my usual 9oclock. Raising it further and I lose definition and it gets fuzzy. I just like rockinchippy's Cameron and Friedman tones and I heard him do something like it with his JP2C, but sadly he is not sharing his settings.
> 
> I pushed the middle slider up, too. It is now sitting on the middle line and I am getting that modded marshall mids. The amp has enough bite to take care of the snarl. Bass is still percussive and very quick even at 60w mode.
> 
> Nature of the beast, I guess? The huge transformer lends to the percussive attack.


Have you tried pushing the low mid slider?

While messing around with the amp, I'd take notes with observations you've made so that you don't end up running around in circles because you've forgotten certain things, like that the middle slider in the center gives you Marshall style midrange.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Dec 17, 2019)

cardinal said:


> I wonder if it's the nature of the 100 watt power section. I have some simulclass Marks, and while I think they track fast (the SLO attack is too slow for me, for example), I'm not sure I'd call them percussive. I've not played the JP2C (I want too, just need to find time to get to a dealer with one), but I'd try Channel 2, gain pulled and presence pulled and start with the GEQ flat, shred off, and see how that is.
> 
> The manual makes it sound like presence pushed-in is more percussive ("accentuates a lower frequency," "allows for a more agressive, tighter attack response," "tightly focused," "gut-punch," "jab and punctuate"), so I'd definitely try pulling it out for the "normal" Mark presence circuit.



That certainly did the trick. I always have my presence pushed for that modern abysmal dawn death metal tone. I forgot about the presence feature. 

And now, my amp is too hairy lol. But presence pulled certainly loosenes the low end response and I can turn my bass further up especially on ch 2 for some dokken or whitesnake. 

Niiiiiiice


----------



## Drew (Dec 17, 2019)

MASS DEFECT said:


> That certainly did the trick. I always have my presence pushed for that modern abysmal dawn death metal tone. I forgot about the presence feature.
> 
> And now, my amp is too hairy lol. But presence pulled certainly loosenes the low end response and I can turn my bass further up especially on ch 2 for some dokken or whitesnake.
> 
> Niiiiiiice


Other thing I'd try would be maybe MkIV mode in the V, in triode, with bright on, and the gain back a little from your usual settings. Triode does seem to make the amp less dry and a little more spongy, to my ears, and it's easy to push IV into "hair" territory if you're not careful with the presence and/or treble.


----------



## MistaSnowman (Dec 17, 2019)

This is interesting...

https://mesaboogie.com/amplifiers/electric/mark-series/mark-five-25/index.html


----------



## cardinal (Dec 20, 2019)

Little guy is starting to look all grown up


----------



## Trainwreck (Dec 20, 2019)

cardinal said:


> Little guy is starting to look all grown up


Beautiful, just beautiful.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Apr 18, 2020)

necrobump. mk3 is still the undisputed champ out of all the amps I own. 
also here's a vid of it with my baritone viper 7.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 18, 2020)

Since I got a loadbox again, I need to get back into the Mark series game eventually.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Apr 18, 2020)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Since I got a loadbox again, I need to get back into the Mark series game eventually.


----------



## metal4life71 (Apr 20, 2020)

I want a Dual Rectifier and Mark V. Both great amps. But then again, I'd love to also have Friedman, KSR, Diezel, Bogner Uberschall, and many other high gain amps.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Nov 25, 2021)

(thread resurrect...)

Scored a really mint Mark IVB! I had a Mark IVA before and didn't have the patience for it before and wanted easy 5150 tones. Foolish kid. 

This has way more gain (and brighter) than I remember and R2 is more useful. It saturates earlier whereas in my IVA I had to crank the gain. I'm very satisfied with the sounds I'm getting right now. 

The IV fills the room nicely, has that wide bottom end, and spongier SimulClass attack. Whereas the JP2C has richer mids, louder, and has waaaay more gain and chest-thumping super-fast attack. 

They complement each other well. And I appreciate the IV has its own sound and doesn't try to be a 2C+.

Pics:


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 25, 2021)

I do miss the Mark III I had, but I miss my Mark IVB even more. Still the dumbest fucking thing I've done next so selling my 5150II. Those amps would have fucking ruled in stereo.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Nov 25, 2021)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I do miss the Mark III I had, but I miss my Mark IVB even more. Still the dumbest fucking thing I've done next so selling my 5150II. Those amps would have fucking ruled in stereo.



Dude...I just sold my 5150II for the IVB. I still feel the sting. I know I would regret that. But this was such a great deal.


----------



## Kyle Jordan (Nov 25, 2021)

After trying most of the other offerings in the Axe FX, I finally deep dove in to the Marks earlier this month and it felt like coming home, but this more control. 

I’ve been missing the hell out of all my various Mark series stuff since then. The Studio Pre and my Mark IVB the most.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 25, 2021)

I've been using the Uberschall, JVM, and 5153 in my Axe 3 a lot lately, but I need to go back and mess with the IV, TriAxis, and JP2C.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Nov 25, 2021)

MASS DEFECT said:


> (thread resurrect...)
> 
> Scored a really mint Mark IVB! I had a Mark IVA before and didn't have the patience for it before and wanted easy 5150 tones. Foolish kid.
> 
> ...



That is DEAD SEXY!


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Nov 25, 2021)

Deadpool_25 said:


> That is DEAD SEXY!



Im not feeling the wicker grill, though. Looks weird with the widebody head. Im looking to get an extra black cloth grill and just keep the wicker original for value.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Nov 25, 2021)

MASS DEFECT said:


> Im not feeling the wicker grill, though. Looks weird with the widebody head. Im looking to get an extra black cloth grill and just keep the wicker original for value.



I’ve never been a big fan of the wicker but that looks really good. I’d probably get a new faceplate too though because I’m all about aesthetics (as you’ll see in a post coming soon  ).


----------



## narad (Nov 25, 2021)

MASS DEFECT said:


> Im not feeling the wicker grill, though. Looks weird with the widebody head. Im looking to get an extra black cloth grill and just keep the wicker original for value.



Wicker's great. I'm just annoyed that the logo is too low.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Nov 25, 2021)

narad said:


> Wicker's great. I'm just annoyed that the logo is too low.


How do you take off the grill on the Iv? The Jp and V has screws on the front. 

This doesn't. Do I have to take the whole chassis out and unscrew the panel from inside?


----------



## narad (Nov 25, 2021)

MASS DEFECT said:


> How do you take off the grill on the Iv? The Jp and V has screws on the front.
> 
> This doesn't. Do I have to take the whole chassis out and unscrew the panel from inside?



Not sure. Never had a IV and the II and III are screwed on. But just to clarify what I mean by my comment, it seems most wicker grill stuff has the boogie logo like 1-1.5 holes down from the top. This one has a full 2 holes. Important stuff lol


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Nov 25, 2021)

narad said:


> Not sure. Never had a IV and the II and III are screwed on. But just to clarify what I mean by my comment, it seems most wicker grill stuff has the boogie logo like 1-1.5 holes down from the top. This one has a full 2 holes. Important stuff lol


Oh yeah. I got that the first time and noticed it, too. Kinda thought that the wicker grill was added later.


----------



## DudeManBrother (Nov 25, 2021)

@MASS DEFECT My IVB just has Velcro holding the grill on, so unless that wicker is aftermarket and installed differently, I think you can just pull it right off.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Nov 25, 2021)

narad said:


> Not sure. Never had a IV and the II and III are screwed on. But just to clarify what I mean by my comment, it seems most wicker grill stuff has the boogie logo like 1-1.5 holes down from the top. This one has a full 2 holes. Important stuff lol



There. Much better. lol


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Nov 26, 2021)

MASS DEFECT said:


> There. Much better. lol
> View attachment 100454


Still looks like wicker to me.


----------



## lurè (Nov 26, 2021)

HNAD

I discovered a weird issue with my IVB yesterday: basically lead channel has a weird squealing as I palm mute.

Anyway is a beast of an amp, really good score.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 26, 2021)

lurè said:


> HNAD
> 
> I discovered a weird issue with my IVB yesterday: basically lead channel has a weird squealing as I palm mute.
> 
> Anyway is a beast of an amp, really good score.



Check your preamp tubes to make sure nothings microphonic. IME Marks can be noisy beasts.


----------



## MatrixClaw (Nov 26, 2021)

MASS DEFECT said:


> (thread resurrect...)
> 
> Scored a really mint Mark IVB! I had a Mark IVA before and didn't have the patience for it before and wanted easy 5150 tones. Foolish kid.
> 
> ...


This is almost my exact experience, to the T. Are you me? Mark IVb rules 



MASS DEFECT said:


> How do you take off the grill on the Iv? The Jp and V has screws on the front.
> 
> This doesn't. Do I have to take the whole chassis out and unscrew the panel from inside?


Mine is velcro'd on.


----------

